# موضوع الاسبوع رقم 7 ( كيف تواجه مصاعب العمل؟ )



## محمد فوزى (3 يناير 2007)

:15: بالرغم من الاعداد الجيد لادوات العمل اليومى
وبالرغم من توفر الخامات والافراد المدربين 
الا انه تحدث مشكلات منها الصغيرة ومنها الكبيرة التى يمكن ان تعصف بمكانة المهندس وسط اجواء الشركة *.......... فكيف يمكن للمهندس مواجهة مصاعب العمل اليومى ؟*:15: :15:
فإلى الخبرات والمشاركات ليستفيد بعضنا من بعض وخاصة المهندس حديث التخرج .
واشكركم لحسن تفاعلكم مع الموضوع .


----------



## omar_ok1978 (5 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم...
يسرني أن أبدأ بهذا النقاش
1- معظم الشركات الخاصة تعتمد على تفريق شمل الجماعات المتفاهمة و ذلك بتمميز البعض عن الآخرين إما بالمادة أو بالمرتبة(خاصة بالمجال الصناعي) كي لا يتفق العاملين على المطالبة بحقوقهم المستحقة و التوجه الى التفكير كيف سيرتقون الى المناصب و الزيادة المادية نتيجة الولاء للمدير...
2-يجب الا تنخدع بالمسرحيات المفتعلة بين الاداريين على انهم غير متفقين ( بالحقيقة هم يريدون استجرارك ليعرفوا ميولك التكتلي )
يتبع


----------



## محمد فوزى (9 يناير 2007)

اشكرك اخى عمر على المساهمة
ومن زاوية المهندس الصناعى اود الاشارة الى انواع المشكلات اليومية مثل
1- المشاكل الفنية :
- قيام المورد بتوريد خامات مختلفة عن الخامات الموصفة بدعوى عدم وجود الخامة بالسوق
ويحدث اعتراض من الانتاج او الجودة لاحتمال توقف خط الانتاج
- حدوث عطل مفاجىء بماكينة من الماكينات الحيوية بخط الانتاج
- شكوى العملاء من عيب بالمنتج انت المسئول عن تمريرة
2-المشاكل الادارية :
- محاولة ادارات اخرى اختلاق عيوب فى ادارتك لاظهار تقصيرك واداؤهم الممتاز عن طريق اختراعهم لمواصفات غير موجودة اعتمادا على عدم دراية الادارة العليا بالمواصفات
- غياب بعض العمال مما يؤثر على الانتاجية اليومية
- استجلاب الشركة برامج كمبيوتر لا تفى بمتطلبات عملك واجبارك على العمل بها
- اتباع مديرك للهوى الشخصى فى التعامل مع الادارات الاخرى

ارجو التواصل وتفعيل الموضوع





-


----------



## mahmoud amer (9 يناير 2007)

*رد*

شكرا لكم
أن موضوع التكييف مع متطلبات العمل من المواضيع المهمة ومن الأمور المححبة لدى الكثيرين ويعتبر مرحلة متقدمة في مهارات الإتصال لدى الشخص المعني هناك الكثير من الدراسات حول التكييف مع واقع العمل الجديد أو التكييف مع متطلبات العمل ومن أهم المواضيع التي تعالج هذا الموضوع ما يسمى بإدارة التغيير والقدرة على التأثير على الآخرين.

أما فيما يخص بكيفية مواجه مصاعب العمل الإدارية والفنية، فتكون من خلال مأسسة العمل الإداري والفني ومن خلال تطوير نظام داخلي يوضح الصلاحيات والمسؤوليات تجاه الأعمال وبتالي يؤدي إلى زيادة كفاءة وفاعلية العمل الإداري الداخلي ويقلل من الأخطاء والتكاليف الإدارية.

وكذلك فيما يخص النظام الفني وفيما يخص النظام الفني من المحبب إضافة بعد تخطيطي وذلك للإنتقال من الإدارة بالتفاعل مع الإحداث إلى مرحلة إدارة الأحداث والتأثير فيها وسأضرب هنا مثلاً:

في جميع المصانع توجد ماكينات وخطوط أنتاج ويلزمها صيانة.
لذا فإن تنفيذ الصيانة العلاجية يعد عمليا عملية تفاعل مع الأحداث (الخراب الذي يحصل بالماكينات)
تخيل حجم الوقت المهدور خلال تنفيذ عملية الصيانة وكذلك تكاليف هذه الصيانة (Quality Cost)
أما تنفيذ الصيانة الوقائية للماكينات يعتبر إنتقال إلى المرحلة إدارة الاحداث (إي أنك تقوم بتفيذ الصيانة قبل وجود حاجة للصيانة وقد تنفذها خارج أوقات الدوام الرسمية وبتالي تقل التكاليف.
أما إذا كانت عملية الصيانة الوقائية تتم بصورة دورية ووفق خطط وبرامج معدة مسبقا آخذة بعين الإعتبار الأمور التالية فإنك تكون قد إنتقلت إلى المرحلة الثالثة التأثير في الأحداث:
1- حجم الطلب على بعض المنتجات، وبتالي إختيار توقيت الصيانة، فمثلا إذا مانت الطلبيات على منتج معين تكون أكثر مايمكن في أول أسبوع من كل شهر، يجب تجنب هذا الأسبوع من عمليات الصيانة وتنفيذ الصيانة الشهرية في اسبوع آخر.
2- توفر قطع الصيانة اللازمة والقدرة على جلبها والفترة الزمنية لجلبها وبتالي يمكن التفكير عمل مخزون آمان من قطع الغيار الهامة جدا والتي فيما إذا صابها خلل يكون البديل جاهز ولا تتم هدر الكثير من الوقت سوى عملية التبديل.
وغيرها من الأمور

وهنا يستحضرني قول أو مثل :
إذا أعطيت الرجل سمكة فإنك تطعمه يوما، أما إذا أعطيته صنارة صيد وعلمته عليها فأنك تطعمه الدهر كله (مدى الحياة)، أما إذا علمته كيف يصنع الصنارة فإنك تعطيه حياة جديدة مليئة بالإبداع.

محمود عامر


----------



## صناعية ولكن (10 يناير 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

مشكورين جدا على هذا الموضوع الجيد , في الحقيقة من متابعتي للردود لاحظت انو انتو بتناقشو المشاكل والمصاعب العملية و الفنية التي تواحه المهندسين بشكل عام والمهندس الصناعي بشكل خاص, لكن انا كمهندس صناعي يوجد مشاكل واجهتها تتمثل في احتكار المعلومات والانانية وعراقيل ومصاعب كثيرة من قبل النظراء في العمل.
الامر الذي اود طرحوه هو انو كيف مهندس خبيــــر وحالف يمين في نقابة المهندسين ما عندو اخلاق ولا شرف في المهنة وما بهمه الا مصلحته بغض النظر عن كونو ادى ما كان مكتوب في القسم الهندسي ام لا؟

ارجو انو الفكرة اتضحت وانا قصدت الصعوبات التي يواجهها المهندس من نظرائه في العمل وانو ما بعرفو انو الارزاق على الله فببدأو يوقعو في بعض ويسببو اخطاء لبعض بغض النظر عن شرف واخلاق المهنة الهندسية, تخيلو في معي مهندس بالعمل طلبت منو مساعدة عامة اي مهندس يستطيع يقدمها زي معلومات عن ادارة الانتاج بتعرفو شو كان ردو انتا لازم ( تنعك بالعمل ) بمعنى انك لازم تشتغل عامل وتلبس ملابس عمال بعدين تشتغل في الهندسة , مع العلم اني مهندس خريج جديد من سنة ونصف فقط. 

طبعا من الاشياء الجميلة لمواجة مصاعب ومشاكل العمل انو نطرح موضوع للمناقشة تحت عنوان طبيعة العمل او اي شي يتكلم عن الخبرات الهندسية ونطرح اسئلة والمهندسين الخبيرين يجاوبو اكيد متخيلين مدى فائدة هذا الموضوع في نقل الخبرات وزيادة الخبرة لدى المهندسين وتقليل مدى الصدمة من مواجة اي مشكلة او معضلة في العمل.

اسف على الاطالة بس وجدتها مشكلة ضروري طرحها.
مع تحياتي شكرا لقراءة الموضوع 
اخوكم صناعية ولكن


----------



## محمد فوزى (11 يناير 2007)

نعم اخى مشكلة احتكار المعلومات موجودة ولكن من يفعل ذلك هو فى الحقيقة قصير النظر لأن المعلومة ممكن البحث عنها فى مكان آخر يتطلب مجهودا زائدا ولذلك عليك اهمال ذلك الشخص وتنمية نفسك بنفسك ووضع خطة ابداعية بجانب العمل الروتينى اليومى بمعنى *التخطيط لتحقيق انجازات عملية *تتمثل فى حل مشكلات مزمنة فى مجال تخصصك


----------



## صناعي1 (18 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم

اضافة لما سبق فانه يوجد صعوبات مختلفة تواجه المهندس الصناعي الذي يعمل في قطاعات غير صناعية، و في كثير من الأحيان تكون هذه القطاعات تدار بطريقة غير مؤسسية او منظمة. و من الصعوبات التي تواجه المهندس في مثل هذه الحالات:

اضطراره للتعامل مع قرارات يتم اتخاذها بشكل غير علمي و يفتقر لأي أساس موضوعي بسبب وجود ادارات قديمة التفكير و مغلقة الافق.
ارتفاع التوقعات من المهندس الصناعي مع انخفاض في مستوى الصلاحيات الممنوحة للمهندس.

و لكن ما الحل:

الحل هو بالعمل الدؤوب و الصبر و المحاولة الدائمة للتطوير نحو الأحسن، مع عدم اليأس.
لكن عند نقطة ما يجب ان يقرر المهندس ان كان بإمكانه احداث تغيير في ظل الظروف التي يعمل بها ام لا و بالتالي يحدد امكانية بقائه و قبول الامر الواقع او تغيير مكان عمله.


----------



## المهند2 (20 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
ما شاء الله إخواني موضوع في غاية الروعة
أنا مهندس حديث التخرج و واجهت بعض المصاعب في بداية عملي أمثال التي ذكرتم و لكن قال لي زميل عليك بالتحلي بخلق الإسلام في كل تعامل سواء مع الأقران من المهندسيين أو من العمال و أظن أن هذا أفادني كثيراً ، و إلى جانب ذلك فإني أسعى لتطوير نفسي من الناحية العلمية و أحب أن أذكركم هن بقول الله تعالي : و لولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لفسدت الأرض و بقوله تعالى يرفع الله الذين أمنوا منكم و الذين أتوا العلم درجات 
نفعنا الله و إياكم بهذه الكلمات
و جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (20 يناير 2007)

بالصبر فقط والاجتهاد يمكن مواجهة كل مشاكل العمل


----------



## chopin (20 يناير 2007)

*وجهة نظر*


كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة السنة الهجرية الجديدة 1428 
كما تفضل الزملاء
المشاكل

فنية
ادارية

الفنية نوعان

مكررة
جديدة
واى كانت المشكلة الفنية
فحلها هو المتعة التي اسعي خلفها في عملي:81: 
صحيح مشكلة في نظر الأدارة ولكن بالنسبة لي تحدي ومعلومة جديدة 
اعتقد اذا خلا العمل من المشاكل الفنية ... اصبح ممل وسابحث عن عمل اخر:55: قبل ان يتم الأستغناء عني :80: 



اما الشاكل الأدارية ففي الغالب 
من منافسة غير شريفة في العمل ( الأحتفاظ بالمعلومات وعدم مشاركتها الأخرين)(تكبير اخطاء الأخرين وتحميلهم المسؤلية كاملة) 
مدير هوائي :78: ( انا المدير افعل ما اشاء)( فرض الأراء من قبل جهات عليا )

عموما المشاكل الأدارية هي ما يرهقني

اتمني المشاركة من الجميع
وكل عام وانتم بخير ​


----------



## مهندس مظفر صادق (21 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أود أولا ان اهنىء الجميع بمناسبة حلول العام الهجرى الجديد
أعاده الله على الجميع بالخير والبركه .
أن مصاعب العمل ( على كثرتها ) يمكن تقسيمها الى :
1) مصاعب فنية . 
2) مصاعب أدارية .
والنوع الاول يمكن التغلب عليه بسهولة وذلك بالبحث والأجتهاد 
الفنى , أما الثانى ( والعياذ بالله منه ) فالتغلب علية أصعب بكثير
من سابقه ( خصوصا بالنسبه الى الموظف الشريف ) لآنه متشعب
ألآطراف وألآسباب ولكنها تشترك بشىء واحد ( حسب تقديرى )
وهو أنك تحتاج الى وضع المباىء الشريفه والقيم جانبا لمواجهتها 
والعاقل بألاشارة يفهم .


----------



## مصطفى علي (21 يناير 2007)

مصاعب العمل : اذا توفرت الارادة والطموح فكل المصاعب تهون . عناصر الانتاج هي : الانسان والادوات والمكان .


----------



## عبدالله الجراح (21 يناير 2007)

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجري الجديد
من اهم مشاكل العمل
1- الواسطة والمحسوبية : الترفيع الى رتبة اعلى لا يتم على اساس الانتاجية والابداع والتطوير وانما حسب الواسطة والمحسوبية 
2- الكذب والنفاق : كل ما بتهز ذنب للمدير وتتملق له كل ما كان تقديرك ممتاز 
3- تتبع العورات : فهناك من هو متخصص في دق الاسافين وتضخيم اخطاء الآخرين وكل ما يهمه هو نفسه فقط ومن بعده الطوفان
وللموضوع بقية....
تحياتي


----------



## محمد59 (21 يناير 2007)

المهندس الحديث العهد عليه اكمال تكوينه خاصة (علم النفس ةاساليب التعامل الانساني....
محمد59


----------



## سامر ميلاد (21 يناير 2007)

صباح الخير لجميع الموجودين 
الواقع أنا متعب قليلا ً و أعاني من توعك صحي في هذه الأيام 
كما ذكر بعض السادة فإن مشكلة إحتكار المعلومات هو أهم أمر يواجه المهندس و خاصة من هو حديث التخرج 
الموضوع كما ذكر يحتاج إلى إرادة قوية و تصميم منقطع النظير في الحصول على المعلومات و على الخبرة العلمية والعملية و خاصة أن المهند


----------



## سامر ميلاد (21 يناير 2007)

صباح الخير لجميع الموجودين 
الواقع كما ذكر بعض السادة الأفاضل أن مشكلة إحتكار المعلومات هي أهم مشكلة تواجه المهندس و خاصة المهندس حديث التخرج 
حيث أن المنهد


----------



## سامر ميلاد (21 يناير 2007)

صباح الخير لجميع الموجودين 
الواقع أن مشكلة إحتكار المعلومات هي أهم مشكلة تواجه المهندس و خاصة حديث التخرج حيث أن غالبية المهندسين العرب المتخرجين من الجامعات الحكومية غير مؤهلين لممارسة العمل الميداني لإفتقاهم للخبرة العملية و العلمية و ذلك نظراً لطبيعة التدريس في الجامعات و لسوء المناهج الدراسية التي يعود البعض منها إلى السبعينات من القرن الماضي . من خلال تجربتي الشخصية المتواضعة و أنا مهندس تخرج في عام 1998 و كان ذلك من جامعة حكومية , لقد عانيت كثيراً في البداية 
كان الموضوع يتطلب الكثير من الإرادة و الكثير من التصميم و العزيمة لتطوير القدرة و تحديث المعلومات و تقوية اللغة الإنكليزية و القدرة على إستخدام الحاسب التي كنا محرومون منها كلها في الجامعة و بعد ذلك محاربة المحسوبية و الفساد الإدارية المتفشي في القطاعات الحكومية و التي تقضي على أي رغبة في تطوير الذات و محاولة إتخاذ موقع معين و المحاربة على الحفاظ على هذا الموقع كلها أمور لا طائل منها لأنك بالنتيجة مهندس و لست محارب أو متخصص حروب نفسية 
بصراحة شركات القطاع الخاص رغم كل الإستغلال الموجود فيها أفضل و تعطيك الفرصة .........
أنا أسف متطر للمغادرة الأن أراكم بخير إلى اللقاء ........


----------



## الشعيفان (21 يناير 2007)

تحية طيبة وبعد
من اهم العوامل التي تساعد على مواجة مصاعب العمل ما يلي:
1.
تحديد النظرة المستقبلية (Vision) لنفسك على ضوء تخصصك وامكاناتك وتذكرها في كل لحظة تواجه فيها اي متاعب فهذا كفيل بأن يجعلك تغض الطرف وتواصل مسيرتك متجاوزا اي عارض يبعدك عن تحقيق اهدافك.
2.
تحديد الالية والادوات(Mission) التي ستستعملها في وصولك الى الهدف كالتعامل الجيد من الزملاء والرئيس في العمل اضافة الى التمكن من اداء العمل والانضباط الخ.

هذا كفيل في نظري ان يجعل الواحد منا يتغلب على الصعوابات في العمل لان له اهداف يريد تحقيقها ومن ثم يتعامل مع المشاكل بواقعية وبإنسجام مع نفسه والاخرين.


----------



## mouabec (21 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ان اهم شي يمكن مواجهة المشاكل المختلفة في العمل هي :
1- ادراك نوعية المشكلة و مدى توسعها و انتشاره في العمل و مدي تأثيرها على باقي فصول العمل 
2- دراسة و ادراك نفسية الشخص او الهيئة صاحبة المشكلة أو المتعامل معها 
3- البحث عن نقاط الضعف و القوة فيما يتعلق بصلب المشكلة و الضروف المحيطة بها 
4- و أهم شيئ هو برودة العصاب و عدم رفع ضغط الدم و بالتالى صعود السكر و هنا مشكلتك الحقيقية
5- الباقي كل سهل ما دام هناك عقل و تفكيلر ميزك بها الخالق عن يقية الخلق 
بالتوفي للجميع و بدون وجع رأس فأخرتها موت و البقاء لله و هدى بقية خلقه و السلام


----------



## اكرم جبار (21 يناير 2007)

بالصبر والعمل المثابر العلمي وبالاخلاق المهنية يستطيع كل انسان تذليل كل الصعوبات


----------



## المتواضعة لله (21 يناير 2007)

الثقة بالنفس والشعور بأن الآخرين ليسوا بأفضل مني في شيء فأنا كذلك درست الهندسة مثلي مثلهم والصبر على تعلم الجديد وطرق كل الأبواب الممكنة لحل المشكلات التي تواجهني فأنا إن سألت مهندسا أقدم مني ولم يجاوبني فهذا لايعني أن الكل كذلك هذا كله من خلال تجربتي الشخصية ولعل هذا مايجب أن نطبقه على أنفسنا في المستقبل باننا أن كنا نعلم علما أن لانكتمه فمن كتم علما لجمه الله بلجام من نار يوم القيامة


----------



## HOMAM (21 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الحمد لله جو المكتب الذي أعمل فيه رائع ولا أشعر بأي مضايقات 
عندي نصيحة لأي مهندس تخرج حديثا
عندما تعمل في أي مجال لا تسأل عن الناحية المادية في بداية الأمر 
واجعل همك الوحيد كسب الخبرة حتى تتمكن من عملك وتصبح عضو فعال يعتمد عليك 
عندها يصبح المكتب بحاجة ماسة اليك وهو يحافظ عليك بتقديم مغريات العمل كالبعثات التدريبية وغيرها
حاول تطوير نفسك 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## احمد شيتوس (21 يناير 2007)

والله يا جماعه حكايه مشكلات العمل دي اكيد كل مشكله لها مواصفات ومفارقات وظروف وعلي ذلك فيكون العلاج متوقف علي نوع المشكله


----------



## ابراهيم برانق (21 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجري

ان كثرة مشاكل العمل و المصاعب ..... 
1 - الصراع على العمل و التسلق على اكتاف الغير بالنفاق و الكذب و الرياء 
2 - عدم الايمان بالرازق بان الرزق واحد
3 - الرشاوي بجميع انواعها
4 - الوساطة و المحسوبية
5 - مالك زمام الأمور غير مدرك لما يديره ( اما ان يكون جاهلا او اميا او في غير مكانه المناسب 00000
6 - ..........


----------



## سامح عبد الحى على (21 يناير 2007)

*موضوع جيد وفقكم الله*



مصطفى علي قال:


> مصاعب العمل : اذا توفرت الارادة والطموح فكل المصاعب تهون . عناصر الانتاج هي : الانسان والادوات والمكان .


أضف أيضا قبل هؤلاء توفيق الله 
فمن وجهة نظرى - و أنا على يقين منها أننا إذا أرضينا الله فلا مكان للمشاكل بيننا و بين مديرينا و لكن أيضاً كما قال عز و جل:
" لقد خلقنا الإنسان فى كبد " صدق الله العظيم
فهذه غخوانى سنة الحياة كلها و ليس فقط العمل
وفقكم الله لما يحب و يرضى
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله


----------



## محمود عزت (21 يناير 2007)

*استعن بالله*

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لحصر مشاكل العمل يلزم التفرع لموضيع شتى لا تحصى لحصر مشاكلها كلا على حده وهذا فقط لظروف العمل اما اذا تطرقنا لاخلاقيات العمل فالوضع اصعب ففى عمل كلا منا الرئيس الخائف من تميزك والزميل الحاقد عليك .
فخلاصة القول كما فى الحكمه الت قالها الامام على كرم الله وجهه
((من اعتمد على ماله قل ومن اعتمد على جاهه ذل ومن اعتمد على عقله ضل ومن اعتمد على الله لا قل ولا ذل ولا ضل))
فاستعن بالله اخى وقل كل صباح ومساء ((حسبى الله الذى لا اله الاهو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم)) 7 مرات يكفيك الله ما اهمك من امر دنياك واخرتك


----------



## اركان علي النصراوي (21 يناير 2007)

نشكركم على هذا الموضوع 
من وجهة نظري ان المصاعب في العمل هي مشابهة الى حد كبير لمشاكل الحياة بشكل عام واي مشكلة في الحياة تتطلب الصبر ومراجعة النفس والمهم ان ترضي ضميرك في اداء مهامك واتكالك على الله ولايصح الا الصحيح حتى وان طال الامد.....اشكركم


----------



## the_lion_yasser (21 يناير 2007)

اعمل وتقوة الله والاخلاص فى العمل هوالمفتاح الرئيسى فى النجاح فى العمل
لانه لا يصح الا الصحيح...
دعك من صغائر الامور لا سيما الفنيين او من الادارة...لانه الراى الصحيح هو الذى يثبت فى النهاية
مع الانتباه لقاعدة صغيرة تقول:
قاعدة واحد: المدير دائما على حق
قاعدة اثنان: اذا اخطا المدير فعليك بالرجوع الى القاعدة رقم واحد.
مهما فعلت فأن سلطة القرار هى التى تحدد الاتجاه..لكن عليك اعطاء الراى..مع الوقت تصبح انت مصدر القرار...
تحياتى للجميع


----------



## البلوي2 (21 يناير 2007)

أخواني :
لايوجد عمل بدون صعوبات..ولا توجد صعوبات بدون حل فمثلا بالمشاريع للتغلب على الصعوبات يمكن حلها أو التخفيف من تأثيرها بالتالي:
1- التخطيط الجيد من البدايه والمتابعه اليوميه لضمان الالتزام بها مع مشاركة جميع المعنين بها ليشعروا أن نجاحها نجاح لهم جميعا.
2- غرس روح الفريق لدى الجميع مع تحديد المسؤليات والصلاحيات بشكل لايدع مجال للالتباس.
3-عقد اجتماع دوري محدد الوقت والبنود التي سوف يتم مناقشتها.
4-مناقشة وحل اي مشكلة في حينه وعدم تركها حتى تكبر وتؤثر على العمل والجديه في اتخاذ القرار المناسب لو كان قاسيا عند الضرورة.
5-التاكد من توفر جميع الوسائل والمعدات اللازمه لأنجاز العمل حسب البرنامج والخطط المحدده.
6-متابعة تأمين الموارد الماليه للمشروع بأقل تكلفه ممكنة.
7-ضمان طلب المواد ووصولها حسب الجداول الزمنيه المحدده وحسب سير المشروع.
واخيرا يبقى العاملين بالمشروع من أهم العوامل المؤثرة على نجاحه فالمشاركه في أفراحهم وأحزانهم له تأثير مباشر وقوي.
نسأل الله العلي القدير أن يوفق الجميع


----------



## ziadhassabo (21 يناير 2007)

اعتقد ان اهم وظيفة للمهندس هي طرح حلول لمشاكل محددة و كل حسب تخصصه وكما قال الأخ الفاضل تشوبن انها متعة وحقيقي العمل بدون مشاكل فنية يصيب بالملل والرتابة وحتى يتعلم المهندس حديث التخرج حل المشاكل الفنية أرى انه يجب ان يستفيد من تجارب العمال ويعمل معهم يدا بيد مع الإهتمام بالجزء النظري سواء كان رسم كهربي او كتالوج الة محددة ومحاولة معرفة الفرق بين ما هو مكتوب وما ينجزه العمال و صدقا خلال ثلاثة اشهر يمكنه ان يلم بكل المشاكل الممكن حدوثها وانسب الطرق لعلاجها - اعني بكلامي هنا مهندسي الكهرباء والميكانيك. 
هذا بالنسبة للمشاكل الفنية اما في ما يخص المشاكل الإدارية فاعتقد ان مجتمع العمل هو جزء من المنظومة الإجتماعية التي نتعاطى معها يوميا بكلياتها وتشمل السيئ والجيد والمميز لمجتمع العمل هو المصالح المشتركة او المتبادلة (اعني في القطاع الخاص عموما) لأنك بغض النظر عن القيمة الإنسانية للعمل تعمل لأجل كسب المال -( وهذه مصلحة)- بطريقة مشروعة و شريفة بناء على مبادئ محددة و إضافة للمال تاتي الوجاهة الإجتماعية ومن هنا وهناك تنبع المشاكل و ما يهمنا هنا ان المهندس يفرض اهميته ومكانته في هذا الوسط بالمعرفة والتي نتحصل عليها بتطوير امكانياتنا المهنية وتنميتها كما تفضل بذكرها الأخ الفاضل محمد فوزي - التخطيط لتحقيق انجازات عملية.


----------



## fahad96 (22 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة

يمكن تلافي جميع المصاعب بالتنظيم الجيد لكل موضوع وحبذا ان يكون هناك ملف خاص لكل موضوع


----------



## م.فيصل قبلان (22 يناير 2007)

اعتقد من خلال خبرتي العملية وتعاملي مع الصناعات المختلفة في أوروبا والوطن العربي اتضح لي أن المهندس العربي مازال لايعلم بأنه لايعلم وعلم الهندسة لا يقتصر على جمع السديات من البرامج المختلفة والكتالوكات والتبرج بعلمها دون ابتكارها لذلك نلاحظ المهندس العربي متعطش لجمع البرامج والسديات والكتالوكات واصبح فاقد لروح الابتكار والاختراع وهذا يولد لدى فريق العمل نوع من الآنانية في المعلومة الصحيحة وحل مشكلة فنية معينة ، إلى الآن لم أجد ابتكار أو اختراع باسم عربي لبرنامج رسم هندسي وتصميم بسيط لماذا برأيكم هل لأنها متوفرة على البسطات وبأسعار رخيصة أم أنه ليست هناك حاجة لذلك ، ومن رأي أن المهندس نقطة البداية لديه بعد التخرج مباشرة نقطة الاقلاع نحو المستقبل الواعد وفي مجتمعنا العربي عندما يتخرج الفرد بشهادة هندسة أو أي شهادة أخرى تراه اكتفى بوصوله لهذه المرتبة المرموقة في المجتمع وأصبح له مكان جلالة قدره ، والشيء الآخر الذي يواجه المهندس الطموح نحو الاندفاع والمثابرة العملية وزيادة الخبرات وحتى ابداء الرأي هو البيروقراطية الادارية الموجودة في كل الشركات العامة والخاصة اما عن المشاكل الفنية فتأتي بالدرجة الآولى من عدم الأخذ بتحليل المشكلات ودراستها بصورة كاملة من فريق العمل الواحد وانما يقولون مثلاً هذا مهندس جديد لايعرف مازال تحت التجربة يجب أن يداوم خمس سنوات حتى يتمكن من ابداء رأيه وبذلك يذهب هذا المهندس كالنملة التي تحاول أن تحمل قطعة خبز وتريد أن تصعد بها فوق صخرة تقع مرات ومرات حتى تمل ويضيع الطموح والنشاط ويبدأ الفرد بالبحث عن اهتمامات أخرى ربما يبحث عن تعويض النقص الموجود في مكان عمله ، كذلك لاحظت مشكلة الفنيين الموجودة لدى معظم الشركات بأن المهندس انسان نظري وليس عملي مما يجعل ثغرة فنية وحلقة مفقودة بين كوادر العمل الواحد ، رأي هذا يأتي من خبرة خمسة عشر عام في صناعة الاسمنت ومواد البناء وهندسة المياه وتعاملي مع فريق عمل متكون من 1700 عامل وفني ومهندس واداري....الخ


----------



## انسان ليبى (22 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
حصر ضغوط العمل على الهندسة الصناعية فقط لا يفى الموضوع حقه نرجوا التعميم
اعتقد اننا نحتاج الى مجموعة مهارات جديدة لتخيف الضغط منها النفسية والبدنية والعقلية
على مستوى الادارات والافراد بل وحتى المؤسسات وهذا يقع فى مجال رفع الكفاءة والقدرةالانتاجية
عناصر نجاح اى منتج كان هى اربعة
1- الانسان 2-الالة 3-المادة الخام 4- اساليب التصنيع (الالفات الاربعة)
ومن وسائل تخيف الضغط على الانسان الذى هو رقم واحد فى الموضوع تجهيز المكان المناسب والبيئة الهندسيةالمناسبة (مكتب -طلاء جدران- هواء نقى - ادارة متفهمة-تنسيق معداتمتناسب .. الخ


----------



## بشير محمد احمد (22 يناير 2007)

*الصبر مفتاح الفرج*

من اهم المتاعب التي ممكن ان يواجهها الشخص في عمله 
1- الوساطه 
2- عدم اعطائك حقك في عملك (عدم التقدير)
ولكن لابد للانسان ان يتحمل التحدي وان يواجه تلك المعوقات التي قد تعرقل طريقة الى ان ياتي الفرج ولابد من يوم لان الشخص المعادي لك (الذي يواجههك )لن يطول في تلك الادارة او غيرها .


----------



## ajmah (22 يناير 2007)

*المصاعب كثيرة*

من اهمها 
فقدان ابسط مستلزمات العمل وهي الكهرباء والوقود والمواصلات 
عدم توفر المواد الاولية
التضخم المالي
فقدان الامن
الفجوة العلمية بيننا وبين المتقدمين علينا
وغيرها
وشكرا لكم


----------



## g_madani (22 يناير 2007)

نواجه مشكلة العمل ب:
1-بالصبر والثابرة على العمل
2-بفرض المهندس نفسه في الميدان ودالك في التواصل مع العلم و البحث لاظهار قدراته ثم تمكنه من العمل الموجه اليه
3-باللجوء الى الله سبحانه جلا و علا و التوكل عليه


----------



## القصيري73 (22 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجري الجديد
انا رايي ان مشاكل العمل الهندسي في البلاد العربيه تعود الى سببين رئيسين هما:
أولا : سوء الاداره
و يرجع هذا الى عدم اعترافناا نحن المهندسين العرب بانظمه الاداره الحديثه وممارستنا الاداره بالطرق التي تعلمناها من مديرينا السابقين و الذين تلقوها بدورهم من مديريهم فتكون النتيجه اننا ندير العمل بطرق ترجع الى ستينيات القرن العشرين.
و انا انصح زملائي المهندسين بممارسه الاداره الحديثه التي تخرج احسن طاقات العاملين 

ثانيا : غياب المواصفات:
ويرجع هذا الى غياب دور الشركات العربيه في عمل دورات تدريبيه للمهندسين للاطلاع على المواصفات العالميه و اكتفائهم بخبرات المهندسين التي اكتسبوها من عملهم السابق

كما توجد بعض الاسباب الثانويه منها عدم تجانس فريق العمل و هي ترجع بالاساس الى سوء الاداره و عدم وجود خبرات فنيه و اداريه


----------



## الله غايتنا (22 يناير 2007)

*مداخله*

السلام عليكم
في البداية ما فيه عمل دون أن يكون فيه مصاعب أو مشاكل .. بغض النظر عن نوع المشكله فنيه أو إدارية أو مشاكل نفسية أو مشاكل احتكار معلومات 

وبالنسبة لآخر مشكلة احتكار المعلومات فهي مشكله ذات أهميه كبيرة في عصرنا هذا بما أنه عصر المعلومات أو عصر تكنولوجيا المعلومات (ولو أن أوروبا لا تحتكر المعلومات لكن وضع الأمه العربية غير ذلك) فإذا شخص أحتكر المعلومة فقد امتلك العمل 
تأتي مشكله الضغوط النفسية بالدرجة الثانية حيث تؤثر على مسار العمل من جميع النواحي 

أما المشكلة الفنية والإدارية فهي مشكلة تختلف من شخص لآخر ومن عمل لآخر ومن موقع لآخر

الحل بشكل عام لأي مشكله:
بالنسبة لاحتمار المعلومه فلا يوجد حل ولو كان هناك حل (لوجدته الدول العربية)
بس برأي هناك معلومات توازي أو تأتي بالمرحلة الثانيه بعد المعلومات المحتكره يمكن الاستفاده منها.

أما مشكلة الضغوط النفسية فيجب على كل شخص في الحياه العملية تقسيم وقته واختيار طريقه لتعامل مع من حوله في العمل واختيار مكان عمل يناسبه وتحسين علاقاته برؤوساه في العمل.

المشكلات الإدارية والفنية تعتمد على المكان والشخص والرئيس وتختلف طريقة حلها بناء على العوامل المذكورة..

وشكراً وإنشاء الله تنحل جميع المشاكل التي تواجه كل المهندسين وغيرهم​


----------



## electromechanical (22 يناير 2007)

مصاعب العمل النظر دائما للشخص الحديث التخرج بأنه لا قدرة لديه للعمل الجاد و التجربة الحقيقية حتى يتمكن من التعلم الحقيقي و إبقائه النظر من بعد و ترك المعلومات القيمة في جعبة عدد معين هم فقط المخوولين بالتصرف على الرغم من أن هذا الامر يؤدي ألى قتل روح الطموح و تحجيم المهندس الجديد و ابقائه بعيدا بحجة أنه لا يمتلك أي شيء مفيد لمصلحة المؤسسة


----------



## alrikaby (22 يناير 2007)

فعلا بالصبر والاجتهاد كما ذكر احد الاصدقاء 
لكن نحن نتبع الاسباب والمسببات اليس كذلك


----------



## المهندس (22 يناير 2007)

مساء الخيرات ..

يحتاج المهندس إلى الكثير من الصبر و المتابعة في بدايات الوظيفة ..
فهو قادم على عمل جديد قد لم يسبق له أن رآه على الحقيقة ..

عندما عملت في مشروع اتصالات خاص لم يكن لدي إلمام بالكثير من الأجهزة و عملها !
بعكس زملائي الذين عملوا قبلي بسنوات فهم عايشوا تأسيس النظام و وضع الأجهزة و المحطات ..

احتجت فعلاً إلى أن أدرس النظام من جديد ..
و أحتجت للكثير من التوضيحات من الزملاء السابقين ..
في ظل عدم وجود الدورات التدريبية لمثل هذه المشاريع !

وكل يوم اكتشف معلومة جديدة ..


تحياتي


----------



## سلطان العطور (22 يناير 2007)

انا ارى ان هناك نوعان من المشاكل 
1_ مشاكل داخلية وتشمل على مشاكل التصنيع والأنتاج وادارة العناص البشرية التى تتعامل مع عناصر ألأنتاج
2_ مشاكل خارجية واهمها هى مشكلة التسويق والمنافسة (الشريفة وغير الشريفة)
بالنسبة للمشاكل الداخلية فحلها يتطلب خبير فنى لآدارة اعناصر المادية كما تتطلب وجود خبير نفسى لأدارة العناصر البشرية 
وانا ارى ان ادارة العناصر المادية اسهل بكثير من ادارة العناصر البشرية
اما بالنسبة للمشاكل الخارجية وبالذات مشكلة التسويق فهى اصعب المشاكل التى تواجة معظم المنتجين والتجار لآن حلول هذة المشكلة كثير ما تكون حلول مؤقتة تقوم على الدعاية البراقة او تغليف جذاب سرعان مايأتى منافس اخر ينافسى فى الدعاية والتغليف


----------



## ابو فاروق (22 يناير 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء :
ماذا نفعل إذا كان المهندس بجسمه و عقله و شعبه محاصرا ؟؟؟
ابوفاروق - غزة


----------



## روزانا (22 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لا يوجد عمل بدون مشاكل وصعوبات وتكتلات ...
المهم لمناقشة هنا من باب الادارة أم من باب العاملين؟؟؟ بمعنى آخر هل نتحدث عن المشاكل النتجة عن الادارة أم عن المشاكل التيتحدث بين الافراد العاملين؟؟
رأيي أن أولا مشاكل الادارة كل من العاملين عنده حل وقد لا يصلح أي منها وذلك لأنك لا تدير أي أن من يده في الماء البارد ليس كمن يده في النيران ..


أما من جهة العاملين....وانا من هم أي من المرؤسين في العمل ... فالمشاكل تعتمد على التعامل .... وفي الهندسة المدنية لا أعتبر أن المشاكل الحقيقية هي التي بين الزملاء .... فهي من المعاملات العادية التي تعرضنا لها في الدراسة وفي اي مكان به احتكاك بين البشر ...
لكن المشاكل الاساسية هي في التعامل مع العملاء نفسهم .... فاذا ما كان التعامل مباشر معهم ... فالله المعين.... وهو المعين في كل وقت .... فالعميل يريد الافضل بأقل تكلفة ...
في أحد المشروعات .... جاء صاحب البناء ... يريد عمل الاعمدة بقطاعات كلها 20*20 سم وتسليح بعدد 6 أسياخ قطر 8 مم والبناء عبارة عن أرضي وثلاثة أدوار.... هذا العميل كان مع الاسف أستاذ جامعي بكلية الهندسة ... تخصص كهرباء ....
هل علمتم ما المشكلة؟؟؟ .... 
هناك مثل قائل .... اعطِ الخبز لخبازه ولو أكل نصفه ....


----------



## engsheme (22 يناير 2007)

انا شايف ان احنا كمهندسين بقينا مفيش لينا سعر واحنا لسه حديثى التخرج وكمان ايه ده احنا فى كليات قمه ومن هندسه القاهره وكل لما تروح تقدم فى حته يقولك مين واسطتك وانا على فكره مهندس كهرباء حديث التخرج من جامعه الفاهره اللى يلاقى شغل ليا من غير واسطه ياريت يبعتلى ميل على engsheme*********** 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد العواضي (22 يناير 2007)

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجري الجديد 
1- التوكل على الله .
2- الاعتماد على نفسك وعدم اللجوء الى اصحاب النفوس الضعيفة .
3- في مثل يقول ( امشي دغري يحتار عدوك فيك) اذا لا تدع مجال لاحد ان ياخذ عنك فكره سيئة .


----------



## سامح_عقل (22 يناير 2007)

في البداية اود شكر من قام على عمل هذا الملتقى وردا على موضوع العمل وعلى سبيل المثال هنا في مصر فالامر يتتطلب اما واسطه واما لن تجد عمل 
وشكرا:67: :67: :67: :67: :1: :1:


----------



## مني منصور (22 يناير 2007)

- تتبع العورات : فهناك من هو متخصص في دق الاسافين وتضخيم اخطاء الآخرين وكل ما يهمه هو نفسه فقط ومن بعده الطوفان
بيكون واضح جدا في مجال شركات القطاع الخاص
كنت ناجحة جدا في عملي ومحبوبة من مديري(أنفذمايطلبه /استئذن منه في كل خطوة أخطوها(أجازة/أذن)ولكن كان من حولي من هذه العينة وحدث بسبب أحدهم مشكلةكبيرة بسببها بحثت عن عمل آخر ورحلت فهم لايهمهم المنتج ولكن يهمهم إصدار الأوامر ومين بيشغل مين وبس


----------



## المخلصة اخلاص (22 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزاك الله خيرا اخانا المشرف على هذا الموضوع الحساس
حقيقة مواجهة المشاكل اليومية في العمل تختلف من شخص لاخر او بالاحرى من مهندس لاخر 
بالمقابل وانطلاقا من واقعنا وواقع الشركات المرير نلاحظ ان حدة المشاكل تتصاعد فى هذا القطاع عنه في القطاع العمومى وبهذا يكون المهندس الذي يعمل في الشركات اكثر تعرضا لمشاكل كثيرة على كل المستويات
اذكر على سبيل الذكر لاالحصر:
المنافسة بهدف الترقية على حساب زميل معين 
الوقوع في مشاكل تهدد بضياع العمل بسبب مهندسين في نفس المشروع يخونون شرف المهنة 
.............
هذه امثلة مستمدة من الواقع المغربي ولا ادري هل هذا نفسه ينطبق على القطاع الخاص في كل الدول


----------



## ابن البلد (22 يناير 2007)

أهم شي هو التحضير
يعني بعد التوكل على الله عز وجل ...وحسن القصد والنية ...وقيم المهندس بواجباته الدينية المفروضة عليه ...صلاة ....وصوم رمضان ...زكاة إن وجبت ...وحج البيت إن استطاع إليه سبيلا
عليه التحضير .......وتوقع المشاكل التي ممكن تحدث مسبقا 
يعني يجلس في بيته ....أمام الخارطة ...ويفكر بعدد العمال .........توزيعهم لأشغالهم وهو في بيته
هكذا أفعل أنا ....وهذه أنجح طريقة 
أنا أتكلم بالنسبة لموضوع البناء
وهناك شيء مهم ألا وهو 
إذا كان عندك عمال ......وعليهم أنهاء مهام من يوم سابق ......أول شي إبعثهم لإنهاء عملهم
يعني حتى لا يصير عليك ضغط كل يوم الصبح في توزيع أدوار العمال
كل واحد عليه شغلة من اليوم السابق ......لازم يروح ينهيها


----------



## عبد الكريم حشيشو (22 يناير 2007)

نحتاج الى الرقي في فهم العمليات الأنتاجية وتقديرها والى تقيم صحيح لهذه العقول الهندسية والتي غالبا ما تتعارض مع آراء البيروقراطية


----------



## tiger73jo (22 يناير 2007)

ساتكلم عن تجربه شخصيه ناجحة ارجو الاستفادة منها ... اعتقد انه من المهم جدا استخدام التكتيك في التعامل وهنا اهم الخطوات الناجحة اذا كنت جديدا في العمل

لاتلح بالاستفسار عن امور العمل من شخص لايرغب في المساعدة اعتمد على مصادر خارجيه وابهر الجميع بعملوماتك
حاول ان تلفت انتباه رئيس قسمك او اعلى منه .. اي شخص لا يستغل مجهودك الشخصي ويقدمه هو على اساس انه عمل من القسم دون الانتباه الى اسمك حاول ان تكون بارزا بشفافيه
كن واثقا من عملك دائما حتى ان كان به خطأ حاول ان تكون لديك اللباقة بالكلام واسترسل في الشرح والمناورة بلباقة فثقتك هذه تقوي من مكانتك كثيرا
واخيرا لا تقل ان هناك ما لاتستطيع عمله حاول في شيء وكل شيء وستنجح بالتاكيد
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالموفقيه


----------



## powder (23 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أود أولا ان اهنىء الجميع بمناسبة حلول العام الهجرى الجديد
من وجهة نظرى ان معظم المشاكل تأتى من عدم التنسيق بين الادارات فى الشركه الواحده وعدم اخذ راى الاخرين وقد يكونو متخصصين وايضا تضييع الوقت فى من الذى احدث المشكله وليست المناقشه فى كيفية حل المشكله وعدم تكرارها وكل واحد عاوز يخلص نفسه ويرمى المشكله على غيره .


----------



## simsim2010 (23 يناير 2007)

عملى كمهندس بقسم الادارة الفنية باحدى الشركات الخاصة له بعض المشاكل فى التعامل مع قسم الانتاج وذلك لغياب التخصص والخبرة لديهم وان كان ذلك يذيد من الاعباء علينا كمهندسين اداره فنية ولكن اكسبنا خبرا كثية عن تكنولوجيا الانتاج لكثرة توجيهنا لهم


----------



## ahmed121347 (23 يناير 2007)

شكرا لكم
أن موضوع التكييف مع متطلبات العمل من المواضيع المهمة ومن الأمور المححبة لدى الكثيرين ويعتبر مرحلة متقدمة في مهارات الإتصال لدى الشخص المعني هناك الكثير من الدراسات حول التكييف مع واقع العمل الجديد أو التكييف مع متطلبات العمل ومن أهم المواضيع التي تعالج هذا الموضوع ما يسمى بإدارة التغيير والقدرة على التأثير على الآخرين.

أما فيما يخص بكيفية مواجه مصاعب العمل الإدارية والفنية، فتكون من خلال مأسسة العمل الإداري والفني ومن خلال تطوير نظام داخلي يوضح الصلاحيات والمسؤوليات تجاه الأعمال وبتالي يؤدي إلى زيادة كفاءة وفاعلية العمل الإداري الداخلي ويقلل من الأخطاء والتكاليف الإدارية.

وكذلك فيما يخص النظام الفني وفيما يخص النظام الفني من المحبب إضافة بعد تخطيطي وذلك للإنتقال من الإدارة بالتفاعل مع الإحداث إلى مرحلة إدارة الأحداث والتأثير فيها وسأضرب هنا مثلاً:

في جميع المصانع توجد ماكينات وخطوط أنتاج ويلزمها صيانة.
لذا فإن تنفيذ الصيانة العلاجية يعد عمليا عملية تفاعل مع الأحداث (الخراب الذي يحصل بالماكينات)
تخيل حجم الوقت المهدور خلال تنفيذ عملية الصيانة وكذلك تكاليف هذه الصيانة (Quality Cost)
أما تنفيذ الصيانة الوقائية للماكينات يعتبر إنتقال إلى المرحلة إدارة الاحداث (إي أنك تقوم بتفيذ الصيانة قبل وجود حاجة للصيانة وقد تنفذها خارج أوقات الدوام الرسمية وبتالي تقل التكاليف.
أما إذا كانت عملية الصيانة الوقائية تتم بصورة دورية ووفق خطط وبرامج معدة مسبقا آخذة بعين الإعتبار الأمور التالية فإنك تكون قد إنتقلت إلى المرحلة الثالثة التأثير في الأحداث:
1- حجم الطلب على بعض المنتجات، وبتالي إختيار توقيت الصيانة، فمثلا إذا مانت الطلبيات على منتج معين تكون أكثر مايمكن في أول أسبوع من كل شهر، يجب تجنب هذا الأسبوع من عمليات الصيانة وتنفيذ الصيانة الشهرية في اسبوع آخر.
2- توفر قطع الصيانة اللازمة والقدرة على جلبها والفترة الزمنية لجلبها وبتالي يمكن التفكير عمل مخزون آمان من قطع الغيار الهامة جدا والتي فيما إذا صابها خلل يكون البديل جاهز ولا تتم هدر الكثير من الوقت سوى عملية التبديل.
وغيرها من الأمور

وهنا يستحضرني قول أو مثل :
إذا أعطيت الرجل سمكة فإنك تطعمه يوما، أما إذا أعطيته صنارة صيد وعلمته عليها فأنك تطعمه الدهر كله (مدى الحياة)، أما إذا علمته كيف يصنع الصنارة فإنك تعطيه حياة جديدة مليئة بالإبداع


----------



## منى معمر (23 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ...
أولا أنا فخورة جدا بانضمامي الى هذا الملتقى الرائع
ثانيا أود أن أشكركم على هذا الموضوع المهم وبالنسبة لاهم المشكلات التي تواجهني هي عدم وجود اي نوع من التحديات في مجال العمل وأقصد من الناحية الفنية إذ أن التحدي والمنافسة تتيح لي فرصة اثبات الذات والنجاح المبهر وكذلك استطيع من خلالها تطوير مهاراتي وزيادة خبراتي لذا فأنا اعتمد عليكم في كسب المعلومات الجديدة وأرحب بها.
والسلام عليكم...


----------



## منى معمر (23 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ...
أولا أنا فخورة جدا بانضمامي الى هذا الملتقى الرائع
ثانيا أود أن أشكركم على هذا الموضوع المهم وبالنسبة لاهم المشكلات التي تواجهني هي عدم وجود اي نوع من التحديات في مجال العمل وأقصد من الناحية الفنية إذ أن التحدي والمنافسة تتيح لي فرصة اثبات الذات والنجاح المبهر وكذلك استطيع من خلالها تطوير مهاراتي وزيادة خبراتي لذا فأنا اعتمد عليكم في كسب المعلومات الجديدة وأرحب بها.
والسلام عليكم...


----------



## الشعيفان (23 يناير 2007)

*فهم السؤال نصف الاجابة*



محمد فوزى قال:


> :15: بالرغم من الاعداد الجيد لادوات العمل اليومى
> وبالرغم من توفر الخامات والافراد المدربين
> الا انه تحدث مشكلات منها الصغيرة ومنها الكبيرة التى يمكن ان تعصف بمكانة المهندس وسط اجواء الشركة *.......... فكيف يمكن للمهندس مواجهة مصاعب العمل اليومى ؟*:15: :15:
> فإلى الخبرات والمشاركات ليستفيد بعضنا من بعض وخاصة المهندس حديث التخرج .
> واشكركم لحسن تفاعلكم مع الموضوع .



السؤال اعلاه يقول:
كيف نواجه المصاعب، والسؤال يفترض ان هناك صعوبات تواجه المهندس ويريد افضل الاساليب لمواجهتها بغض النظر ماهيتها.
كثير من الاجابات في وادي والسؤال في وادي
ارجو المعذرة


----------



## adnanbaayoun (23 يناير 2007)

*كمثل الحمار يحمل اسفارا*

لقد قرأت الردود كلها, لاأخفي عليكم لقد اصبت بنوع من الاحباط انا عربي لبناني اعمل في الصيانه الميكانيكيه في محطات الطاقه بكل ما يختص من الالات الدواره والمراجل الخ... 
لست حائزا على شهادة الهندسه الميكانيكيه تعليمي كان بمستوى مهني حيث ان التعليم في لبنان كان صعبا في زمن الحرب , والمهندس هنا في لبنان كما في سوريا كما في العراق ومصر الخ...يعانون من مشكله مشتركه وهي قصر المعلومات فالطالب عندما يتخرج يظن ان باستطاعته عمل اي شىء يطلب منه ويكون مليئا بالحماس والاندفاع فيصطدم بواقع مرير فالعمل المطلوب منه لايشبه ابدا ما تعلمه في الجامعه لذا يجد نفسه تحت رحمة عمال ادنى منه تعليما ولكن ليس علما يضطر ان يذهب الى من هو اعلى منه رتبه وهنا الطامه الكبرى الاعلى منه رتبة لن يعطيه اي معلومات من جبنه خوفا منه ان ياخذ مكانه فيجد نفسه بين المطرقه والسندان وهنا اذكر آية كريمه

( مثل الذين حملوا التوراة ثم لم يحملوها كمثل الحمار يحمل اسفارا بئس مثل القوم الذين كذبوا بايات الله والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين) 

هذا المدير هو كالحمار لاتتوقع منه اكثر من ذلك ان احد اهم اسباب تاخرنا في عالمنا العربي هو قلة التواصل لذلك تجدنا قوم تابعين نكتفي بفتات العلم الاتي من الغرب 

اخي المهندس اذا اردت النجاح عليك ان تجيد فن التعامل مع الناس بدأ من القاعده حتى تصل الى الهرم عندها تستطيع ان تفرض آرائك على من هم اعلى منك 

لدي الكثير من الاراء حول هذا الموضوع ساضعها لكم ربما في وقت لاحق


----------



## م.ريزفي (23 يناير 2007)

عني شخصيا وعن تجربة في العمل اكثر ماكان يسبب لي المصاعب حب الظهور على حساب الاخرين في فريق العمل , حيث اني عانيت في اكثر من مناسبة عندما يسند لفريق العمل الذي انتمي اليه (والمكون من اربع اشخاص) بروجكت او تاسك معين , نقوم بالعمل عليه جميعا يصورة متكافئة لكن عند تقديم العمل المنجز الى صاحب الشان (السوبر فايزور او الهيد مانجر) الاحظ ان بعض اعضاء فريقي يقومون وبطرق مختلفة بابراز نفسهم للمسؤول بحيث يهيىء له انهم هم الكل في الكل وانهم اللبنة الاساسية والعقل المفكر والمنجز الاساسي للبروجكت او العمل المسند وهذا يعني انه سوف يتكون للمسؤول نظرة خاصة عن هؤلاء الاعضاء دون البقية في التيم وبالتالي يخسرون الفرص السانحة للترقية او التقدير..


----------



## عبد الرحمن زيادي (23 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم مشاركتي في هذا الموضوع تبدأ من حيث بدأت العمل نعم أعمل في الجامعة أين توجد زبدة المجتمع حيث منصبي مهندس في الاعلام الالي لكن علما أن الزبدة حينما تتعرض للحراة تذوب وتترك ورأها مخلفات أنتم على علم بذلك نعم عنيت الكثير لكن وبحمد لله دائما أن المتفوق هو صراع أفكار مادة...الخ .. في مامعنى الاية أهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدوا هناك عداوة لكن الشي الوحيد الذي لا تخف منه أو أن تنطلق بمبدئ أفعل خير وأترك الشر الخير في جميع الامور حتى في التكلم عن الغير هناك مثل فرنسي يقول لا تلوث ماء البئر عله يأتي يوم وتشرب منه .. دع أمور الخلق للخالق نعم هناك كما سبق أن قرأة في الماضيع السابقة أنه هناك ميولات موجودة من طرف الاشخاص لبعض مسؤوليهم ..... لكن هذا لا يهمك حاول بقدر الامكان أن تكون متمكن في العمل المسند إليك أو في إختصاصك وكن جديا في التعامل مع العامة بنفس أسلوب التعامل مع الجميع حاول أن تكون هادئ ولا تضجع بسرعة قبل الحكم على أشئا تبدوا لك غير سليمة المنفذ حاول أن تدرس جميع الجوانب ضروف
الاجتماعية ـ المنشأ ، إلخ حول نسيان كل أمور العمل حينما تنتهي منه ... الخ سلام ختام


----------



## refaat (23 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
لعل ان كل الزملاء اشارو الى المشاكل الفنية والادارية الخاصة بالعمل وانا ارى ان المشاكل سواء كانت ادارية او فنية ضرورة لاكتساب خبرات لان بدون مشاكل لاتكتسب الخبرات لان الخبرة تأتى نتيجة لتراكم المشاكل ومعرفة حلها ولذا يازم من الشخص الغوص فى المشاكل واستشارة من لهم خبرة فى كيفية الحل مع التحلى بشىء من التحدى والصبر وحب العمل مع تحديد الهدف الذى ترغب الوصول الية


----------



## refaat (23 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
لعل ان كل الزملاء اشارو الى المشاكل الفنية والادارية الخاصة بالعمل وانا ارى ان المشاكل سواء كانت ادارية او فنية ضرورة لاكتساب خبرات لان بدون مشاكل لاتكتسب الخبرات لان الخبرة تأتى نتيجة لتراكم المشاكل ومعرفة حلها ولذا يازم من الشخص الغوص فى المشاكل واستشارة من لهم خبرة فى كيفية الحل مع التحلى بشىء من التحدى والصبر وحب العمل مع تحديد الهدف الذى ترغب الوصول الية


----------



## مراد005 (23 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
نعم صدقت يا أخي refaat فكما يقول المثل العربي : المصائب محك الرجال.
لذلك فعلى المهندس الذي يريد أن يبدع في عمله أن ينتظر المشاكل و الصعاب و العقبات أمامه مما سيمكنه من تطوير مهاراته و قدرته على اقتراح و إنتاج الأفكار البناءة لتجاوز تلك المشاكل بل ستتكون عنده ملكة تجاوز العقبات و ذلك باكتسابه لخبرة التعامل اليومي مع مختلف المستجدات التي تحول دون تقدمه في إنجاز كل ما هو مطلوب منه.
لا يظنن مهندس أن الأرض أمامه ستكون مفروشة بالورود بل يجب عليه منذ الوهلة الأولى أن ينتظر المصاعب التي ستقف حاجزا أمام الإبداع في عمله و إتقانه و إنجاز لوحات فنية على غرار التي أنجزها المهندس العظيم سنان باشا.
و المشاكل هي التي تدفع المرء إلى تحريك القدرة و القوة الفكرة المختبئة في عقله و آنذاك فقط يتميز المهندس الفطن عن المهندس المتنعم و الذي ينتظر من الناس كل شيء.


----------



## مراد005 (23 يناير 2007)

و إليكم بهذا الرابط تحت عنوان : أسس حل المشكلات
http://www.alnoor.info/Learn/topicbody.asp?TopicID=12&SectionID=1
و أقول لكم شيئا :
ليس المهندس هو ذاك الشخص الذي يقوم العاملون بجميع الأعمال اللازمة و يبقى له شرف وضع اللمسة الأخيرة على الكعكة و لكن المهندس هو ذاك الذي يتابع عمل كل شخص تابع له في إدارته و يقوم بتوجيه الجميع نحو تحقيق الهدف المطلوب بأخذ وضعية كل شخص على حدة بعين الاعتبار بل هو الذي يقوم بإنعاش العمل و تحفيز العاملين و دفعهم جميعا نحو الإبداع.
و كما قرات في أحد الكتب المهتمة بالإدارة فإنها تتأثر بأساسين مهمين و هما :
الإنتاج و مطالب العاملين
فكلما كانت مطالب العاملين محققة كلما أمكن توجيه الجميع نحو تحقيق أرقام قياسية في الإنتاج


----------



## محمد يوسف عبده (23 يناير 2007)

_أخوكم م / محمد يوسف _
_ أرى أن هناك عدة عوامل للتغلب على مصاعب العمل_​​_أولا :_ العامل النفسي مهم للغاية لمواجهة مصاعب العمل وهناك قول أنا معجب به وهو ( أحب ما تعمل حتى تعمل ما تحب ) وتعلم أيضا أن العمل أمانة وأنت مأجور عليه من الله عز وجل 

ثانيا : إتقان العمل حتى يخرج بصورة جيدة فلا تتعرض للوم ولاتحتاج لكثير من العناء في المعالجة أو الصيانة واعلم أن ( قيمة المرء فيما يجيد ) 

ثالثا : النظام فلا بد من ترتيب أولوياتك وعمل جدول لأعمالك وأن تعرف هدفك في كل خطوة تقوم بها حتى ولو كان على مستواك الشخصي ( فلا تهتم بتنظيم العالم من حولك وتترك الفوضى بداخلك )

رابعا : تطوير الذات فلابد أن يكون لك حظا من القراءة والإطلاع على الجديد وزيادة قدراتك ومهاراتك فإن كل معلومة تحصل عليها هي ميزة لك ورفعة لقدرك 

خامسا : معرفة القوانين واللوائح التي تنظم عملك حتى تعرف حقوقك وواجباتك وحدودك 

وأخيرا (( إذا كنت متقنا لعملك منظما في شئونك مطورا لأدائك عالما بحقوقك فإن شاء الله أضمن لك مكانا مميزا في عملك و إحتراما ممن هو فوقك ومن هو دونك وإن لم تحصل عل ذلك فيكفيك رضا الله وأنك تأكل من رزق حلال وبعد ذلك لا يضرك رضا المخلوق أو سخطه ))


----------



## صناعية ولكن (23 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ويعطيكم العافية على هذه الاراء القيمة .....
الحقيقة انا الاحظ انو الجميع مجمع على انو سوء الادارة وعدم تبني منهج اداري جيد هو سبب تراجع الامة العربية .... وتراجع المستوى الفني والانتاجي وتراجع مستوى المهندسين وهنا يوجد رد على الاخ الفاضل الي يلق اللوم على تقاعس المهندسين في ترك الساحة للغرب في الاختراعات والابتكارات والانجازات صراحة انا من اكثر الناس استيائاً من هذه القضية لكن المشكلة ليست على الفرد بل هي على الجماعة بمعنى انا الحياة بها ادوار متكاملة المدير يكمل عمل المهندس والعامل يكمل دور المدير والمهندس والحياة يجب ان تكون مشتركة لكي تكون هادفة ومنتجة ولكن في وسط اداري غير مبالي بهذه الاشياء لا يجد المهندس او اي متعلم فرصة للابداع .... والمهندس بحاجة الى ادوات ومقومات للابداع وبدون ادوات ووسائل للنجاح يصبح مثله مثل اي عامل منظم ادارياً.
وانا اود ان اضع تعليق ان العمل الهندسي انا في رايي من اكثر التخصصات مواجهة للمشاكل لما يتحمله المهندس من مسؤوليات على عكس التخصصات الادبية والانسانية.
وندعو الله التوفيق لكل مجتهد وانا اومن بان المهندس المتعرض للمشاكل هو مهندس خبير لان المشاكل تساعد الشخص على زيادة خبرته لما مجابهة المشاكل العملية الفنية والادارية.
مع تحياتي اخوكم صناعية ولكن


----------



## مهندس مظفر صادق (24 يناير 2007)

بعد التحية ...
لا يخفى على أى منا بان الحياة ( بكل تفاصيلها ) مليئة بالمصاعب 
وكلما كانت فعالية الآنسان اكثر كلما زادت المصاعب التى تواجهه
وهنا يبدا المحك , حيث يبدأ الآنسان بمعرفة قدراته الحقيقية على
مواجهة هذه المصاعب وبالتالى العمل على تطوير هذه القدرات
الفردية , ولكون الانسان هو كائن أجتماعى , فان العمل الجماعى 
( البناء ) هو من أهم الوسائل لمواجهة المصاعب وحلها .
ولكم منا دوام الموفقية .


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (24 يناير 2007)

الموضوع يا جماعة مش موضوع منافسة عمليه باحته.....الموضوع ان فى القطاعات الحكومية مفيش رقابه على اصحاب المناصب العمليه لذلك تجد اللى معاه وسطه هو اللى بيترقى وهو اللى بيعلى منصبه حتى وان كان ليس على درايه جيدة للمنصب الذى سينتقل اليه ... لذلك تجد البطاله تزيد وتجد ان الغلبان ضعيف القامه فى هذة المنشأة ولكن ماعلينا الا ان نواجه هذة الصعوبات لان الحياة مشقة وخلقنا فى مشقه كما قال الله عز وجل ( لقد خلقنا الانسان فى كبد)...وزى ما بيقولوا ..اللى يجى صعب ميروحش صعب واللى يجى سهل من السهل انه يضيع فى اى وقت....ولكن تذكروا هذة الجمله حتى لا اطيل عليكم......من كان معه الله ...فمن يكون عليه؟؟؟؟؟!!!!


----------



## انور2006 (24 يناير 2007)

*مشاكل العمل*

سلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء .... اخوكم (انور ) لم يعمل بعد:68: , ولكنه في السنة النهائية بكلية هندسة البترول , ( سبتمبر انشاء الله ؛ التخريج ) :14: ، ولكن اسمع كثيرا _من اصدقاء _ عن مشاكل العمل :3: ، وخلاصة نصيحتي هي : أن تعمل ما عارف حاجة:81: ، إلي ان تعرف كل شي وتمسك بالخيوط كلها بين يديك و تعرف من يمسك سرك ، وتعرف من يدعمك في موقفك:15: _ وياحبزا لو كنتم جماعة _ :5: ، وايضا ان تحافظ على ادائك الجيد وانضباطك وتريح نفسك بعد الرجوع من العمل _وذلك بتنظيم الوقت _ وممارسة الهوايات السريعة والمرحة :63: حتى تستعد ليوم جديد ، وتذكر (ان لا تحفر لاحد ) وكل همك يجب ان يكون ان تاخذ حقك كاملا_ فلا هوادة في ذلك _ ، وان تقف مع المظلوم وتنمي بيئة العمل الاجتماعية والاخلاقية ، ستجد الابواب تفتح امامك :1: باذن الله .


----------



## bebotemo_2000 (24 يناير 2007)

الشلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة الأحتفاظ بالمعلومات وعدم مشاركتها الأخرين تكبير اخطاء الأخرين


----------



## moh h (24 يناير 2007)

يجب على المهندس الحضور إلى موقع العمل بإبتسامه والتعامل مع فريق العمل بسلاسه وسهوله بشرط أن تكون شخصية المهندس لها هيبتها في الموقع
والتأني في مواجهة المشاكل وأخذ أراء كل العاملين


----------



## الفقير الى عفو ربه (24 يناير 2007)

انا كنت عايز اعرف ايه الحل لما يكون صاحب الشركه هو اللى بنفسه بيباشر العمل وبحالات مابتعرف ايه اللى يرضيه وايه اللى بيزعله دا يكون التعامل معاه على اى اساس مع العلم انه مهندس وذكى جدا
وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل جدا اللى كلنا بنتفق فيه على ان 
الدنيا كلها هموم ومشاكل ومصاعب مصداقا لقول الله تعالى "لقد خلقنا الانسان فى كبد"


----------



## aboufarid (24 يناير 2007)

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجري الجديد
فرض الأراء من قبل جهات عليا بدون معرفة ................


----------



## م/الحربي (25 يناير 2007)

تكون مواجة المصاعب أولا بالصبر ولابد ان تكون هناك خطوات بتدبر وتأني مثلا أن يعرف تلك المصاعب وإجاد أكثر من حل ومحاولة تطبيق تللك الحلول وأختيار الحل الأمثل


----------



## tegany99 (25 يناير 2007)

وايضا من المهم هو فن التعامل مع الفنيين القدامي ذوو الخبرة وتقدير خبرتهم والاستفدة منها


----------



## مهندس مظفر صادق (25 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحية وبعد ..
أن من أول خطوات مواجهة مصاعب العمل هو تحديد ( وبالضبط )
ماهية الصعوبة أو المشكلة وبكل تفاصيلها لكى يتسنى لنا تحديد 
وسائل وطرق مواجهتها وبالتالى حلها .
ولنا ولكم منا خالص الدعاء ( من العزيز الجليل ) بتسهيل أمورنا الحياتية 
وتذليل مصاعب الحياة .


----------



## مهندس مظفر صادق (25 يناير 2007)

من ألمؤكد أن ألآعتماد على الكوادر الفنية ذات الخبرة المتراكمة 
فى مواجهة المصاعب الفنية هو خير طريق لحلها على أن توجه 
هذه الخبرات التوجيه الصحيح من قبل ألآدارات .
ولكم منا الدعاء بالتوفيق .


----------



## البرواز (25 يناير 2007)

من وجهة نظري اي شخص مسؤول سواء كان مهندس او في موقع اداره الجزء الاهم من عملة مواجهة هذه المشاكل والتغلب عليها فكون الشخص متهيئ نفسيا لحل المعضلات المتوقعه والغير متوقعه اللي تواجه اداء عمله بشكل المرضي له هذا هو المفتاح يأتي لاحقا دور الموارد ...


----------



## الفارس2005 (25 يناير 2007)

بالصبر والحنكة يمكن تجاوز العقبات والمصاعب 


فالتعلم والمحاولة والتجربة مثلث العبور لإشارة العقبات


----------



## heat (25 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ادخل الرابط لقراءة لحل مشاكلك الادارية
http://saaid.net/aldawah/211.htm


----------



## فهيدان (25 يناير 2007)

الصبر ثم الصبر والاخلاص , وترك الباقي على الله


----------



## ابن البلد (25 يناير 2007)

أكيد يا إخواني المهندسين أن الصبر والإخلاص والتوكل على الله هي من أساسيات النجاح في كل شيء
مواجهة مصاعب العمل الهندسي تحتاج أيضا للأخذ بأسباب النجاح اللازمة لكل حالة على انفراد
بالنسبة لي كمهندس مشرف على تنفيذ ورشة بناء ......أفتح الخارطة قبل البدء بالعمل مثلا...قصدي في البيت ...وأحضر نوع المهام التي علينا القيام بها في صبيحة اليوم الثاني
حسب الخارطة طبعا ......
وأبدأ دمج العمال حسب نوع العمل والمهارات ...وأحضر المعدات ...أوزعها على العمال
أتخيل نوع المشاكل التي ممكن تحصل ...وأهيء لها الحلول
وهكذا أذهب للعمل ......وأنا حاضر متحضر لكل شيء بإذن الله
وهنا يظهر التوكل على الله ...أنك تحمل أمانة إنجاح مشروع كامل ...إدارة العمال الفنيين ...
المنتوج " البيت " يجب أن يكون حسب المواصفات المطلوبة ....التنسيق مع معهد المواصفات بالنسبة لفحص الخلطات الخرسانية مثلا ....واستعمال مواد ومنتوجات ذات جودة عالية ....
المحافظة على سلامة العمال ...وقايتهم ومنع الوصول إلى " الوضع الخطر "
باختصار .......المطلوب برأيي التحضير ...والتهيئة النفسية ...والتفكير في كل الإمكانيات التي ممكن تفاجئنا


----------



## ابن البلد (25 يناير 2007)

أكيد يا إخواني المهندسين أن الصبر والإخلاص والتوكل على الله هي من أساسيات النجاح في كل شيء
مواجهة مصاعب العمل الهندسي تحتاج أيضا للأخذ بأسباب النجاح اللازمة لكل حالة على انفراد
بالنسبة لي كمهندس مشرف على تنفيذ ورشة بناء ......أفتح الخارطة قبل البدء بالعمل مثلا...قصدي في البيت ...وأحضر نوع المهام التي علينا القيام بها في صبيحة اليوم الثاني
حسب الخارطة طبعا ......
وأبدأ دمج العمال حسب نوع العمل والمهارات ...وأحضر المعدات ...أوزعها على العمال
أتخيل نوع المشاكل التي ممكن تحصل ...وأهيء لها الحلول
وهكذا أذهب للعمل ......وأنا حاضر متحضر لكل شيء بإذن الله
وهنا يظهر التوكل على الله ...أنك تحمل أمانة إنجاح مشروع كامل ...إدارة العمال الفنيين ...
المنتوج " البيت " يجب أن يكون حسب المواصفات المطلوبة ....التنسيق مع معهد المواصفات بالنسبة لفحص الخلطات الخرسانية مثلا ....واستعمال مواد ومنتوجات ذات جودة عالية ....
المحافظة على سلامة العمال ...وقايتهم ومنع الوصول إلى " الوضع الخطر "
باختصار .......المطلوب برأيي التحضير ...والتهيئة النفسية ...والتفكير في كل الإمكانيات التي ممكن تفاجئنا


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (25 يناير 2007)

اعمل ما تحب .... و أحب ما تعمل هو الحل السحري للتغلب على أي معوقات و أسأل مجرب


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (25 يناير 2007)

أرجو من إدارة الملتقى عمل استبيان للمشاركين حول عملهم الحالي هل يحبون العمل الحالي ؟


----------



## alabasy (25 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
بخصوص موضوع المشاكل واسلوب التغلب عليها . اود ان اذكر في البداية بأن المشاكل قد تكون فجائية وغيرمتوقعة ، او مشاكل متعمدة ، او مشاكل نفسية (مثل الانانية والشعور بالنقص ، والازواجية ،والتملق ) . ومثل هذه المشاكل (النفسية ) قد تكون من الصعب التعامل معها الا بأسلوب الصبر والتأني ، والسياسة النفسية بعد معرفة نوع المشكلة . ويطلب في هذه الحاله الحنكة والخبر والمهاره والترويض . طبعا لا على حساب الانتاج ولا على حساب الاخرين . ولكن قد تكون المشكلة اقوى فهذه كارثة ، تؤدي الى الفشل .
اما المشاكل الفنية :-
1- في حالة توريد مواد مغايرة المواصفات فيفترض ان يتعامل معها وفق مايلي :- 
ا- ترفض المواد في حالة عدم تأثر ذلك على خطة وزمن الانتاج ، مع اجبار المورد بضروره الالتزام بالمواصفات وجلب المواد في الوقت المحدد .
ب- اما اذا كانت مؤثرة على خطة وزمن الانتاج (وقد تكون فعلا غيرمتوفرة في الاسواق )، فتقبل على مضض ، مع دراسة التأثيرات ،وامكانية تغير في بعض اساليب الانتاج او التصاميم قدر الامكان لتلافي العيوب في الانتاج لتقليل الاعتراضات قدر الامكان . وقد نلجأ الى استخدام جزء من المواد القديمة المتوفرة مع المواد الموردة بما يضمن عدم التأثير على النوعية . 
ج- وفي حالة عدم امكانية قبول ذلك (اي انة المورد متعمد ) نضطر الى ايقاف الخطوط الانتاجية والزام المورد بالتعويضات . اذا كان العقد يلزم ذلك (يجب ان يتضمن العقد هذه الفقرة ) . مع دراسة جلب المواد وبشكل سريع من مصادر بديلة ولو بكمية تؤمن الانتاج لحين ورود المواد المطابقة . وكل هذا يتحملها المورد (فقره عقدية ).
د- الشركة الجيدة يفترض لديها خزين احتياطي ، وفي مثل هذه الظروف ايضا يوجد خزين استراتيجي .يؤمن السيطة على مثل هذة المشكلة .
2- اذا تعطلت ماكنة ، والسبب هو ضعف الصيانة ، او عدم وجود برنامج صيانة دورية او وقائية . على كل حال اذا حدثت المشكلة . يفترض على المهندس الانتاج يأخذ اسلوب اخر ويغير مؤقتا المسلك التكنلوجي ، بحيث يمكن تعويض عن الماكنة العاطلة (اذا كانت هناك مكائن ماثلة في الخط ) . وفي حالة وجود صعوبة ، يلجأ الى العمل في المراحل الاخرى لحين اصلاح الماكنة والعودة اليها ،كسبا لبعض الوقت . وقد نلجأ الى تعويض الوقت بوقت اضافي (زيادة ساعات العمل اوالعمل بالعطل ) ، في هذه الحالة يتفق مع الكادر العمل المعني بأعطائيه الاجازة خلال التوقف وتعويضها عند التشغيل او اي اسلوب تعويض لساعات العمل (مكافئات او صرف اجور ساعات عمل ) اذا كان لايؤثر على ميزانية العمل . السمعة والنوعية ، تكون اهم . ويفترض الشركة الجيدة تؤمن مكائن احتياطية لكل نوع اذا كانت ذات مقدرة مالية كبيروتوقف الماكنة يؤثر بشكل سلبي على انتاجية الشركة .
3- في حالة وجود رفض او انتقاد للمنتج ضمن خطوط الانتاج التي انا المسؤول عنها ، طبعا ادرس الاعتراضات والعيوب . وعلي ان اقوم بتغير وتصحيح ومعالجة هذه العيوب كي اضمن الانتاج المقبول اذا كان ضمن الامكانية الفنية . او الاستعانة بالمهندسين الاكثر خبر والاقدم في هذا المجال . بدون خجل ، وتردد .وقد الجأ الى الدراسة والبحث ، وتطويرمهاراتي الفنية اما من خلال التعليم المستمر او الدورات في المعمل او دراساتي الذاتية ومراجعه معلوماتي بشكل مستمر واطورها في مايخص عملي .وافكر دائما بأسلوب تحسين وتطوير عملي الفني والاداري .
اما المشاكل الادارية :-
1- دائما اتصدى الى مضايقات وتأثيرات الادارات الاخرى ،بأسلوب الجد والمثابرة والمسيربألاسلوب الصحيح ، والالتزام بالقواعد والضوابط الفنية والادارية ، وتقديم كل ماهو جديد ومفيد واعلام الادارات العليا بها، وعدم مواجهه والانتقاد للغيراذا كان لايؤثرعلى عملى . والتركيز على عملي وتطويره . وعدم اقتناص اخطاء الغير ويفضل تقديم النصح والرأي السليم في الوقت المناسب .
2-محاسبة المقصرين المتعمدين ، وتعويض التأخير بوقت اضافي (كما سبق). ووضع جدول وسياقات للاجازات وتدريب عمال على اعمال الاخرين ليكونوا بدائل لهم.
3- مسايسة الادارات العليا ، بما يضمن الانتاج والرضى والقبول .
واخيرا لكم هذه الحكمة 
كلموا الناس على قدر عقولهم ،العقول مواهب والعلوم مكاسب، ولاتردن على ذي خطأ خطئه فأنه يستفد من ويتخذك عدوا


----------



## alabasy (25 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
بخصوص موضوع المشاكل واسلوب التغلب عليها . اود ان اذكر في البداية بأن المشاكل قد تكون فجائية وغيرمتوقعة ، او مشاكل متعمدة ، او مشاكل نفسية (مثل الانانية والشعور بالنقص ، والازواجية ،والتملق ) . ومثل هذه المشاكل (النفسية ) قد تكون من الصعب التعامل معها الا بأسلوب الصبر والتأني ، والسياسة النفسية بعد معرفة نوع المشكلة . ويطلب في هذه الحاله الحنكة والخبر والمهاره والترويض . طبعا لا على حساب الانتاج ولا على حساب الاخرين . ولكن قد تكون المشكلة اقوى فهذه كارثة ، تؤدي الى الفشل .
اما المشاكل الفنية :-
1- في حالة توريد مواد مغايرة المواصفات فيفترض ان يتعامل معها وفق مايلي :- 
ا- ترفض المواد في حالة عدم تأثر ذلك على خطة وزمن الانتاج ، مع اجبار المورد بضروره الالتزام بالمواصفات وجلب المواد في الوقت المحدد .
ب- اما اذا كانت مؤثرة على خطة وزمن الانتاج (وقد تكون فعلا غيرمتوفرة في الاسواق )، فتقبل على مضض ، مع دراسة التأثيرات ،وامكانية تغير في بعض اساليب الانتاج او التصاميم قدر الامكان لتلافي العيوب في الانتاج لتقليل الاعتراضات قدر الامكان . وقد نلجأ الى استخدام جزء من المواد القديمة المتوفرة مع المواد الموردة بما يضمن عدم التأثير على النوعية . 
ج- وفي حالة عدم امكانية قبول ذلك (اي انة المورد متعمد ) نضطر الى ايقاف الخطوط الانتاجية والزام المورد بالتعويضات . اذا كان العقد يلزم ذلك (يجب ان يتضمن العقد هذه الفقرة ) . مع دراسة جلب المواد وبشكل سريع من مصادر بديلة ولو بكمية تؤمن الانتاج لحين ورود المواد المطابقة . وكل هذا يتحملها المورد (فقره عقدية ).
د- الشركة الجيدة يفترض لديها خزين احتياطي ، وفي مثل هذه الظروف ايضا يوجد خزين استراتيجي .يؤمن السيطة على مثل هذة المشكلة .
2- اذا تعطلت ماكنة ، والسبب هو ضعف الصيانة ، او عدم وجود برنامج صيانة دورية او وقائية . على كل حال اذا حدثت المشكلة . يفترض على المهندس الانتاج يأخذ اسلوب اخر ويغير مؤقتا المسلك التكنلوجي ، بحيث يمكن تعويض عن الماكنة العاطلة (اذا كانت هناك مكائن ماثلة في الخط ) . وفي حالة وجود صعوبة ، يلجأ الى العمل في المراحل الاخرى لحين اصلاح الماكنة والعودة اليها ،كسبا لبعض الوقت . وقد نلجأ الى تعويض الوقت بوقت اضافي (زيادة ساعات العمل اوالعمل بالعطل ) ، في هذه الحالة يتفق مع الكادر العمل المعني بأعطائيه الاجازة خلال التوقف وتعويضها عند التشغيل او اي اسلوب تعويض لساعات العمل (مكافئات او صرف اجور ساعات عمل ) اذا كان لايؤثر على ميزانية العمل . السمعة والنوعية ، تكون اهم . ويفترض الشركة الجيدة تؤمن مكائن احتياطية لكل نوع اذا كانت ذات مقدرة مالية كبيروتوقف الماكنة يؤثر بشكل سلبي على انتاجية الشركة .
3- في حالة وجود رفض او انتقاد للمنتج ضمن خطوط الانتاج التي انا المسؤول عنها ، طبعا ادرس الاعتراضات والعيوب . وعلي ان اقوم بتغير وتصحيح ومعالجة هذه العيوب كي اضمن الانتاج المقبول اذا كان ضمن الامكانية الفنية . او الاستعانة بالمهندسين الاكثر خبر والاقدم في هذا المجال . بدون خجل ، وتردد .وقد الجأ الى الدراسة والبحث ، وتطويرمهاراتي الفنية اما من خلال التعليم المستمر او الدورات في المعمل او دراساتي الذاتية ومراجعه معلوماتي بشكل مستمر واطورها في مايخص عملي .وافكر دائما بأسلوب تحسين وتطوير عملي الفني والاداري .
اما المشاكل الادارية :-
1- دائما اتصدى الى مضايقات وتأثيرات الادارات الاخرى ،بأسلوب الجد والمثابرة والمسيربألاسلوب الصحيح ، والالتزام بالقواعد والضوابط الفنية والادارية ، وتقديم كل ماهو جديد ومفيد واعلام الادارات العليا بها، وعدم مواجهه والانتقاد للغيراذا كان لايؤثرعلى عملى . والتركيز على عملي وتطويره . وعدم اقتناص اخطاء الغير ويفضل تقديم النصح والرأي السليم في الوقت المناسب .
2-محاسبة المقصرين المتعمدين ، وتعويض التأخير بوقت اضافي (كما سبق). ووضع جدول وسياقات للاجازات وتدريب عمال على اعمال الاخرين ليكونوا بدائل لهم.
3- مسايسة الادارات العليا ، بما يضمن الانتاج والرضى والقبول .
واخيرا لكم هذه الحكمة 
كلموا الناس على قدر عقولهم ،العقول مواهب والعلوم مكاسب، ولاتردن على ذي خطأ خطئه فأنه يستفد منك ويتخذك عدوا


----------



## alabasy (25 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
بخصوص موضوع المشاكل واسلوب التغلب عليها . اود ان اذكر في البداية بأن المشاكل قد تكون فجائية وغيرمتوقعة ، او مشاكل متعمدة ، او مشاكل نفسية (مثل الانانية والشعور بالنقص ، والازواجية ،والتملق ) . ومثل هذه المشاكل (النفسية ) قد تكون من الصعب التعامل معها الا بأسلوب الصبر والتأني ، والسياسة النفسية بعد معرفة نوع المشكلة . ويطلب في هذه الحاله الحنكة والخبر والمهاره والترويض . طبعا لا على حساب الانتاج ولا على حساب الاخرين . ولكن قد تكون المشكلة اقوى فهذه كارثة ، تؤدي الى الفشل .
اما المشاكل الفنية :-
1- في حالة توريد مواد مغايرة المواصفات فيفترض ان يتعامل معها وفق مايلي :- 
ا- ترفض المواد في حالة عدم تأثر ذلك على خطة وزمن الانتاج ، مع اجبار المورد بضروره الالتزام بالمواصفات وجلب المواد في الوقت المحدد .
ب- اما اذا كانت مؤثرة على خطة وزمن الانتاج (وقد تكون فعلا غيرمتوفرة في الاسواق )، فتقبل على مضض ، مع دراسة التأثيرات ،وامكانية تغير في بعض اساليب الانتاج او التصاميم قدر الامكان لتلافي العيوب في الانتاج لتقليل الاعتراضات قدر الامكان . وقد نلجأ الى استخدام جزء من المواد القديمة المتوفرة مع المواد الموردة بما يضمن عدم التأثير على النوعية . 
ج- وفي حالة عدم امكانية قبول ذلك (اي انة المورد متعمد ) نضطر الى ايقاف الخطوط الانتاجية والزام المورد بالتعويضات . اذا كان العقد يلزم ذلك (يجب ان يتضمن العقد هذه الفقرة ) . مع دراسة جلب المواد وبشكل سريع من مصادر بديلة ولو بكمية تؤمن الانتاج لحين ورود المواد المطابقة . وكل هذا يتحملها المورد (فقره عقدية ).
د- الشركة الجيدة يفترض لديها خزين احتياطي ، وفي مثل هذه الظروف ايضا يوجد خزين استراتيجي .يؤمن السيطة على مثل هذة المشكلة .
2- اذا تعطلت ماكنة ، والسبب هو ضعف الصيانة ، او عدم وجود برنامج صيانة دورية او وقائية . على كل حال اذا حدثت المشكلة . يفترض على المهندس الانتاج يأخذ اسلوب اخر ويغير مؤقتا المسلك التكنلوجي ، بحيث يمكن تعويض عن الماكنة العاطلة (اذا كانت هناك مكائن ماثلة في الخط ) . وفي حالة وجود صعوبة ، يلجأ الى العمل في المراحل الاخرى لحين اصلاح الماكنة والعودة اليها ،كسبا لبعض الوقت . وقد نلجأ الى تعويض الوقت بوقت اضافي (زيادة ساعات العمل اوالعمل بالعطل ) ، في هذه الحالة يتفق مع الكادر العمل المعني بأعطائيه الاجازة خلال التوقف وتعويضها عند التشغيل او اي اسلوب تعويض لساعات العمل (مكافئات او صرف اجور ساعات عمل ) اذا كان لايؤثر على ميزانية العمل . السمعة والنوعية ، تكون اهم . ويفترض الشركة الجيدة تؤمن مكائن احتياطية لكل نوع اذا كانت ذات مقدرة مالية كبيروتوقف الماكنة يؤثر بشكل سلبي على انتاجية الشركة .
3- في حالة وجود رفض او انتقاد للمنتج ضمن خطوط الانتاج التي انا المسؤول عنها ، طبعا ادرس الاعتراضات والعيوب . وعلي ان اقوم بتغير وتصحيح ومعالجة هذه العيوب كي اضمن الانتاج المقبول اذا كان ضمن الامكانية الفنية . او الاستعانة بالمهندسين الاكثر خبر والاقدم في هذا المجال . بدون خجل ، وتردد .وقد الجأ الى الدراسة والبحث ، وتطويرمهاراتي الفنية اما من خلال التعليم المستمر او الدورات في المعمل او دراساتي الذاتية ومراجعه معلوماتي بشكل مستمر واطورها في مايخص عملي .وافكر دائما بأسلوب تحسين وتطوير عملي الفني والاداري .
اما المشاكل الادارية :-
1- دائما اتصدى الى مضايقات وتأثيرات الادارات الاخرى ،بأسلوب الجد والمثابرة والمسيربألاسلوب الصحيح ، والالتزام بالقواعد والضوابط الفنية والادارية ، وتقديم كل ماهو جديد ومفيد واعلام الادارات العليا بها، وعدم مواجهه والانتقاد للغيراذا كان لايؤثرعلى عملى . والتركيز على عملي وتطويره . وعدم اقتناص اخطاء الغير ويفضل تقديم النصح والرأي السليم في الوقت المناسب .
2-محاسبة المقصرين المتعمدين ، وتعويض التأخير بوقت اضافي (كما سبق). ووضع جدول وسياقات للاجازات وتدريب عمال على اعمال الاخرين ليكونوا بدائل لهم.
3- مسايسة الادارات العليا ، بما يضمن الانتاج والرضى والقبول .
واخيرا لكم هذه الحكمة 
كلموا الناس على قدر عقولهم ،العقول مواهب والعلوم مكاسب، ولاتردن على ذي خطأ خطئه فأنه يستفد منك ويتخذك عدوا


----------



## tahar-beroman (26 يناير 2007)

بمناسبة السنة الهجرية الجديدة كل عام وانتم بخير بنسبة للمشاكل الادارية. يا اخوانى لاتنسو اننا لانزال في دول العالم الثالث والذي لايخلو من الكثير من المساوء والسلبياتمنما يحتم علينا المثابرة لتغير هذه الوضع ولم اجد حسن من تفعيل الحوار البناء بين الادارة والعمال


----------



## سامح عبد الحى على (26 يناير 2007)

و من يتق الله فهو حسبه


----------



## Eng.Abdulrahim Osm (26 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كل دقيقه يتم قضاؤها فى التخطيط توفر من ثلاث لاربع دقائق عند بدء التنفيذ
منذ اسس فريدريك تايلور مبادىء الاداره العلميه اصبحت عملية التخطيط تمثل ضروره ملحه فى كل المجتمعات سواء بالنسبه للدوله او الافراد او المؤسسات
وتزايدت هذه الاهميه بمرور الوقت لاسيما فى ظروف ذلك العصر الذى تتشابك فيه المشكلات والقضايا السياسيه والاقتصاديه والاجتماعيه وتتباين فيه القدرات
والامكانيات وتتنوع فيه وتتعدد الرغبات والاهداف والتحديات0 
مفهوم التخطيط
تناول العديد من الباحثين تعريف التخطيط واستعرض بعضها بتقسيمها الى اربع مجموعات
المجموعه الاولى
وقد ركز باحثوها على التنبؤ بالمستقبل كعنصر رئيسى فى التخطيط يقول فايول (التنبؤ هو جوهر ولب الاداره وهو من اساسيات التخطيط)
المجموعه الثانيه
ركز فيها الباحثون على السياسات والاجراءات والبرامج (التخطيط ينطوى على تحديد الاهداف ورسم السياسات والبرامج المؤديه الى
تلك الاهداف كما ينطوى على اتخاذ القرارات(
المجموعه الثالثه
ركز فيها الباحثون على جمع الحقائق والمعلومات للاختيار بين البدائل لتحقيق الاهداف بفاعليه ويتضح ان التخطيط عمليه ذهنيه وهو ممارسة بعد النظر والخبره
والقدره على تصور نموذج مقترح للانشطه مع اشياء غير ملموسه
المجموعه الرابعه
وشملت جوانب التخطيط بصفه عامه بمعنى ان التخطيط هو تقرير ما يجب عمله مقدما ويتضمن تقرير الاهداف والسياسات والاجراءات وغيرها من الخطط التى
يتطلنها تحقيق اهداف المنظمه
اهمية التخطيط
1-يعد التخطيط اساس العمل الادارى باعتباره الوسيله التى يرتكن اليها رجل الاداره لمواجهة المستقبل
2-يفيد التخطيط فى تعميق مفهوم الاهداف التى انشىء من اجلها المشروع وتاكيد مشروعية الهدف
3-يعتبر التخطيط نوع من الاقتصاد حيث انه يخفض الوقت اللازم للقيام بالانشطه لادنى حد ممكن
4-توضح الخطه طبيعة العلاقات التى ينبغى ان تسود المشروع سواء اكان علاقات داخليه او خارجيه
خطوات الاسلوب العلمى للتخطيط
ليتمكن المخطط من التخطيط السليم عليه اتباع الاسلوب العلمى باتباع هذه الخطوات
اولا تحديد الاهداف
وهى الغايات او النقط النهائيه المطلوب الوصول اليها ولجعل الاهداف اكثر فاعليه يجب ان يعرف كل فرد ما هى اهدافه والحرص على اشراك الافراد 
فى وضع الاهداف ليستفيد من خبراتهم
ثانيا التنبؤ
وهو التطلع الى المستقبل وتقديره وتحديد الظروف الخارجيه والداخليه المحتمل حدوثها فيه ويرتكن الى احصاء واستقراء الماضى واتجاهاته ثم وضع
فروض تمثل المستقبل للتغلب على الظروف وتطويعها
ثالثا حصر وتحديد الامكانيات البشريه والماديه المتاحه والمحتمله
رابعا البحث عن المجالات البديله للاعمال 
من النادر ان نجد خطه ليس لها بدائل
خامسا اختيار الخطه المقترحه
بعد عملية تقييم البدائل ياتى دور اختيار الخطه والتى تكون اكثر الطرق المناسبه
سادسا رسم السياسات
وهى بمثابة مبادىء يلتزم بها المخططون والمنفذون ويهتدون بها فى كافة مراحل العمل
سابعا اجراءات العمل
وهى الطريق المتفق عليه لاداء عمل معين يحتاج الى جهود متتابعه لشخصين او اكثر
ثامنا وضع قواعد العمل 
وترتبط القاعده بالاجراءات من حيث كونها مرشدا للعمل وتختلف عنها انها لا تحدد تتابع زمنى للتصرفات التى تحدث
تاسعا اعداد البرامج
هى عباره عن خليط من السياسات والاجراءات والقواعد وغيرها من العناصر الضروريه لوضع اسلوب العمل موضع التطبيق
عاشرا اعداد الميزانيه التقديريه 
وهى عباره عن قائمة تبين النتائج المتوقعه معبرا عنها فى شكل ارقام (مبالغ ماليه0ساعات عمل0وحدات انتاج0ساعات عمل ماكينات)
حادى عشر المتابعه 
يجب ان يستمر المخطط فى متابعة التنفيذ ليتعرف على العقبات ويجرى التعديلات الضروريه اثناء التنفيذ ليستقيم مسارها
بعض النصائح لواضعى الخطط
1-تاكد من حصولك على موافقة وتفهم جميع اعضاء فريق التخطيط عند كل خطوه فى الخطه فقرارات الاجماع تجعل العمل يتقدم بشكل افضل
2-تاكد من ان ادوار القياده واضحه وان الشخص المسؤل على قدر من المسؤليه
3-لا تتمسك بارائك بشكل مبالغ ولكن اطلب من الافراد الاستنتاجات النابعه من ارائهم
4-تعد عملية تحديد الاولويات مفتاح النجاح فى عملية التخطيط
5-لا تنسى اهمية القيم الشخصيه فى بناء الانفتاح والثقه وروح الفريق


----------



## khadija42 (26 يناير 2007)

essalamou alaykoum permettez moi de participer a cette discussion et avant tout bonne année (essana elhijria aadaha allahou alaynabilkheir)et barakou allahou fikoum pour le sujet qui est trés interessant vu son importance pour les nouveaux ingenieurs, par experience j'ai les memes difficultés au debut de ma carriere etant donner que je suis une femme et mon metier d'ingenieur de terrain j'etais marginalisée (mouhamacha)mais avec ma patience et mon savoir faire et aussi mes competences j'ai eu l'occasion d'etudier a l'etranger welhamdoullilah et j'ai vu comment les autres travailles.chez nous il y a un manque de communication , l'information ne circule pas .on travaille dans l'anarchie pas de l'organisation et les competences sont marginalises on prefere les anciens methodes qu'alors le monde evolu vite sans appercevoir ,pour mieux evoluer il faut bien etre polyvalent certes on a une specialité mais notre savoir ne suffit pas il faut toujours elargir nos connaissances et les mettre a jour(toussayr el asr)et aussi ne pas avoir honte de demander de l'aide de vos collègues bien sur ceux qui sont plus competents.avoir aussi l'esprit d'equipe c'est a dire de travailler en groupe et une bonne gestion du temps. vous m'excusez pour m'exprimer en français.wabarakou allahou fikoum


----------



## سهل المجالي (26 يناير 2007)

محمد فوزى قال:


> :15: بالرغم من الاعداد الجيد لادوات العمل اليومى
> وبالرغم من توفر الخامات والافراد المدربين
> الا انه تحدث مشكلات منها الصغيرة ومنها الكبيرة التى يمكن ان تعصف بمكانة المهندس وسط اجواء الشركة *.......... فكيف يمكن للمهندس مواجهة مصاعب العمل اليومى ؟*:15: :15:
> فإلى الخبرات والمشاركات ليستفيد بعضنا من بعض وخاصة المهندس حديث التخرج .
> واشكركم لحسن تفاعلكم مع الموضوع .


السلام عليكم ورححة الله وبركاته
يجب على كل مهندس ان تعب على حاله وان يدرس ويبحث عن المعلومة التي في مجال تخصصه واهم شيء ان يتوكل على الله عزوجلٌ


----------



## alabasy (26 يناير 2007)

*كيفية تفادي المشاكل في العمل*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بخصوص موضوع كيف نواجه المشاكل اذا حدثت في العمل . اود اولا ان اذكر ان معظم المشاكل في العمل الفنية والادارية تعتمد على خبرة وذكاء المهندس في المعمل (لشركة كبرى او مصنع صغير ) . اضافة الى ثقافة المعلوماتية له ومدى متابعته للتطورات على الصعيد المهني والعلمي . وان لايكون اناني ولا خجول ولا منافق لانها كلها امراض نفسية لا تتوافق مع العمل الهندسي . لان العمل الهندسي علمي وموضوعي وفيه الكثير من الجوانب الانسانية ، التي تعود بالضرر الى الشخص نفسه او لافراد اخرين او للبلد وبالنتيجة على الامه بشكل عام .
المشاكل اذا حدثت فهي اما مشاكل فنية ممكن تجاوزها بسهوله وقد لايمكن تجاوزها . واحانا السبب هو المهندس لقلة خبرته او لابتعاده عن الاخلاق المهنية . وعليه يجب ان يعين مهندس ذو خبرة اولا في موقع المسوؤلية المباشرة وكذلك يجب ان يكون ذو اخلاق مهنية بعيد عن الرشوة والتملق وغيرها من الامور المسيئه للعمل الهندسي . 
فمثلا اذا المرد جلب مواد غير مطابقة للمواصفات بحجة غيرمتوفرة في الاسواق . في هذه الحالة يجب اولا التأكد من صحة قولة . وبعدها دراسة المواصفات المغايره وتأثيرها على المنتج . وبعدها يتم اتخاذ القرار. اما رفض المواد وتحميل المورد تكاليف الخسارة والتأخير (يجب ان يكون هناك عقد بين المورد والمصنع ، متضمن تلك الفقرة ). او قبول المواد اذا كانت الحالة حرجة مع دراسة المشاكل المتوقعة نتيجة اخلاف المواصفات ، ووضع تغيرات في المسالك التكنلوجية مثلا او تغيرات في جزء من التصاميم، او اجراءالمناوره في استخدام المواد للمنتج . مع ضرورة الزام المورد بتحمل اخطاءة على قدر الخسائر . في هذه الحالة الشركة المتمكنة او المصنع يأخذ في حسابه مثل هذه الحالات فيضع خزين احتياطي من المواد وبشكل مناسب (خزين استرتيجي ) .
اما اذاكانت المشكلة هو عطل احدى مكائن الانتاج . ففي هذه الحالة ، يتم تغيرالمسلك التكنلوجي او مناوره في خطة الانتاج او استخدام ماكنة بديلة حتى لو كانت بغير مواصفات ، وفي حالة وجود صعوبة في ذلك يتم التوقف عن العمل لحين اجراء الصيانة . ويتم تعويض الوقت بوقت اضافي (يتفق عليه مع الكوادر ) . 
اما المشاكل الادارية فهي تعتمد على طريقة التعامل النفسية مع الادارات الاخرى او العمال او الادارات العليا . بطريقة دبلوماسية كل حسب مشكلته . بالاعتماد على الحكمة التالية :
كلموا الناس على قدر عقولهم .... العقول مواهب .. والعلوم مكاسب ......ولا تردن على ذي خطاء خطأه ، فأنه يستفيد منك وتخذك عدوا ........
واخيرا اود ان اقدم نصحي للمهندسين والشركات والمصانع ان يتوقعوا مثل هذه المشاكل وغيرها ، وان يتوقوا منها بالملاحظات التالية:-
1- ان يضعوا قواعد واسس انضباط العمل لكل الكوادر.
2- ان يضعوا اسس التدريب المستمر ،وتطوير المعلومات والمهارات الفنية والادارية .
3- ان يكون عملهم دائما موثق وبشكل رسمي ، ويتم كتابة العقود بشكل قانوني وسليم يحفظ حق الشركة والمصنع ، ويحمي المستهلك ، ويحمي العمل من اي فساد اداري .
4- الابتعاد عن الموردين الغير معروفين .
5- ان يضعوا في حسبانهم الخزين الاستيراتيجي للمواد الاولية ، والاحتياطية . واذا اقتضى الامر وضع مكائن الحاكمة في الخطوط الانتاج احتياطيا .
6- ان يضعوا برنامج صيانة لخطوط الانتاج، ومتابعة عملة بشكل دقيق ومستمر.
7- ان يأخذوا بنظر لاعتبار الحالات الاجتماعية والنفسية للكوادر الفنية والادارية ، ووضع برنامج التكافل الاجتماعي ، والوقاية الصحية لهم .
8- ان يشركوا ولو بشكل رمزي الكوادر بألارباح السنوية .
9 - ان يضعوا فكرة الحوافز لكافة الكوادر المتميزة بعيدة عن المحسوبيات .
10-ان يواكبوا التطور في العالم وادخال فكرة البحث العلمي .
ولكم مني كل التحيات والاماني بالموفقية


----------



## alabasy (26 يناير 2007)

*كيفية تفادي المشاكل في العمل*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بخصوص موضوع كيف نواجه المشاكل اذا حدثت في العمل . اود اولا ان اذكر ان معظم المشاكل في العمل الفنية والادارية تعتمد على خبرة وذكاء المهندس في المعمل (لشركة كبرى او مصنع صغير ) . اضافة الى ثقافة المعلوماتية له ومدى متابعته للتطورات على الصعيد المهني والعلمي . وان لايكون اناني ولا خجول ولا منافق لانها كلها امراض نفسية لا تتوافق مع العمل الهندسي . لان العمل الهندسي علمي وموضوعي وفيه الكثير من الجوانب الانسانية ، التي تعود بالضرر الى الشخص نفسه او لافراد اخرين او للبلد وبالنتيجة على الامه بشكل عام .
المشاكل اذا حدثت فهي اما مشاكل فنية ممكن تجاوزها بسهوله وقد لايمكن تجاوزها . واحانا السبب هو المهندس لقلة خبرته او لابتعاده عن الاخلاق المهنية . وعليه يجب ان يعين مهندس ذو خبرة اولا في موقع المسوؤلية المباشرة وكذلك يجب ان يكون ذو اخلاق مهنية بعيد عن الرشوة والتملق وغيرها من الامور المسيئه للعمل الهندسي . 
فمثلا اذا المرد جلب مواد غير مطابقة للمواصفات بحجة غيرمتوفرة في الاسواق . في هذه الحالة يجب اولا التأكد من صحة قولة . وبعدها دراسة المواصفات المغايره وتأثيرها على المنتج . وبعدها يتم اتخاذ القرار. اما رفض المواد وتحميل المورد تكاليف الخسارة والتأخير (يجب ان يكون هناك عقد بين المورد والمصنع ، متضمن تلك الفقرة ). او قبول المواد اذا كانت الحالة حرجة مع دراسة المشاكل المتوقعة نتيجة اخلاف المواصفات ، ووضع تغيرات في المسالك التكنلوجية مثلا او تغيرات في جزء من التصاميم، او اجراءالمناوره في استخدام المواد للمنتج . مع ضرورة الزام المورد بتحمل اخطاءة على قدر الخسائر . في هذه الحالة الشركة المتمكنة او المصنع يأخذ في حسابه مثل هذه الحالات فيضع خزين احتياطي من المواد وبشكل مناسب (خزين استرتيجي ) .
اما اذاكانت المشكلة هو عطل احدى مكائن الانتاج . ففي هذه الحالة ، يتم تغيرالمسلك التكنلوجي او مناوره في خطة الانتاج او استخدام ماكنة بديلة حتى لو كانت بغير مواصفات ، وفي حالة وجود صعوبة في ذلك يتم التوقف عن العمل لحين اجراء الصيانة . ويتم تعويض الوقت بوقت اضافي (يتفق عليه مع الكوادر ) . 
اما المشاكل الادارية فهي تعتمد على طريقة التعامل النفسية مع الادارات الاخرى او العمال او الادارات العليا . بطريقة دبلوماسية كل حسب مشكلته . بالاعتماد على الحكمة التالية :
كلموا الناس على قدر عقولهم .... العقول مواهب .. والعلوم مكاسب ......ولا تردن على ذي خطاء خطأه ، فأنه يستفيد منك وتخذك عدوا ........
واخيرا اود ان اقدم نصحي للمهندسين والشركات والمصانع ان يتوقعوا مثل هذه المشاكل وغيرها ، وان يتوقوا منها بالملاحظات التالية:-
1- ان يضعوا قواعد واسس انضباط العمل لكل الكوادر.
2- ان يضعوا اسس التدريب المستمر ،وتطوير المعلومات والمهارات الفنية والادارية .
3- ان يكون عملهم دائما موثق وبشكل رسمي ، ويتم كتابة العقود بشكل قانوني وسليم يحفظ حق الشركة والمصنع ، ويحمي المستهلك ، ويحمي العمل من اي فساد اداري .
4- الابتعاد عن الموردين الغير معروفين .
5- ان يضعوا في حسبانهم الخزين الاستيراتيجي للمواد الاولية ، والاحتياطية . واذا اقتضى الامر وضع مكائن الحاكمة في الخطوط الانتاج احتياطيا .
6- ان يضعوا برنامج صيانة لخطوط الانتاج، ومتابعة عملة بشكل دقيق ومستمر.
7- ان يأخذوا بنظر لاعتبار الحالات الاجتماعية والنفسية للكوادر الفنية والادارية ، ووضع برنامج التكافل الاجتماعي ، والوقاية الصحية لهم .
8- ان يشركوا ولو بشكل رمزي الكوادر بألارباح السنوية .
9 - ان يضعوا فكرة الحوافز لكافة الكوادر المتميزة بعيدة عن المحسوبيات .
10-ان يواكبوا التطور في العالم وادخال فكرة البحث العلمي .
ولكم مني كل التحيات والاماني بالموفقية


----------



## محمد سويسي (26 يناير 2007)

محمد سويسي

سنة هجرية مباركة فيها الخير و النماء لكل الامة
- على الاخ المهندس لكي يواجه مصاعب العمل ان يحسن التوكل على الله اولا
- ان يكون صبورا
- حسن التخطيط و التنفيذ
- الانضباط في اوقات العمل
- ايجاد مناخ فيه ثقة متبادلة
- توطيد اللعلاقة بفريق العمل
- كسب العناصر المؤثرة في الادارة و داخل فريق العمل
- التوجه الى ذوي الخبرة من فريق العمل و الاستعانة بهم
- كسب ود العمال بمعايشة مشاكلهم اليومية و مساعدتهم و تحسيسهم بانك قريب منهم
- تجنب اعطاء الاوامر دون مشاركتهم و انزل منازلهم 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (26 يناير 2007)

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة السنة الهجرية الجديدة 1428 
واتمنى من الله عز وجل ان يوفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاه و ان يعيننا على الصبر لمواجهة مشاكل العمل المستمرة واذ اشكر كل الاخوة الزملاء الذين شاركوا في هذا الموضوع الهام جدا ولم اجد كلمة اقولها زيادة على ما قالوا فقد قالوا وافادوا ( خشية ان اكرر ) 0


----------



## م . ياسر (27 يناير 2007)

*ممكن .......... تكون الافضل ................ وبدون منافس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اذا كانت كل تصرفاتك ........... محكومة بشرع الله سبحانه .....وبسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم
فانك سوف تكون انت الافصل لا محاله .............

...........................  .متفائل واليأس بالمرصاد:14: :14: ...............................................


----------



## aslay10 (27 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
كل عام وانتم بخير 
في مجال العمل يوجد الكثير من المتاعب ويمكن حلها بطريقة واحدة وواحدة فقط وهي حسن التصرف مع المحيطين في العمل وذلك بمعرفة طريقة التعامل مع الجميع لكل انسان شخصية مختلفة وطريقة في التعامل سر النجاح هو معرفة ما يريد كل شخص وليس من الضروري تلبية مطالب الناس ولكن الضروري هو كيفية الاعتذار عن التنفيذ لن تستطيع تحقيق رغبات الجميع ولو حرصت ولكن تستطيع بالعامية او كما يقول الاخوة المصريين ( تألوز له العمة ) 
الـــــــســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام 
مهندس طفشان


----------



## dhu (27 يناير 2007)

لن نستطيع ان نخدم المهنه اذا لم نخدم صاحب المهنه ...تحسين الاجور ...الحرص على التاهيل وتنميه المهارات ...اعطاء صلاحيات ...الخ


----------



## fehmi (27 يناير 2007)

الصبر هوالحل:وإليك هذا البيت....


صبرت؟؟؟؟:3: 


صبرتُ حتى يعلم الصبر أني صبرتُ على شيءٍ أمرُ من الصبر


وبالله المستعان أولاً وآخراً:12:


----------



## السليمي (28 يناير 2007)

*التنظيم الجيد ومعرفة المسؤوليات*

اعتقد ات التنظيم الجيد ومعرفة المسؤوليات بصورة واضحة يساعد على تقليل ضغوط العمل


----------



## م.فيصل قبلان (28 يناير 2007)

سلام الله عليكم أما بعد :
التحية لكافة الزملاء المهندسين ووفقكم الله عز وجل في ممارسة مهنة الهندسة وأقول :
إن من أهم أمور المعرفة والعلم هو أن تكون متمسك بإنتمائك للغتك العربية ، لغة أهل الجنة ولغة القرآن الكريم ، ما لاحظه في أحد المعارض الخاصة في هندسة المياه في مدينة الرياض الاسبوع الماضي ومن خلال جوالاتي على أقسام كافة الشركات المشاركة في المعرض حضرت بعض النقاشات الفنية بين مندوبي مبيعات الشركات العارضة والزملاء المهندسون فلفت نظري أن نقاشهم كان بالكامل باللغة الانكليزية ، فسألت نفسي هل هؤلاء الزملاء العرب يستحون من التكلم باللغة العربية ، ما هذا إلى أين وصلت بنا الحال أن نخجل من لغة آبائنا وأجدادنا ، لماذا في ألمانيا ودول أخرى يتجنبون التكلم بغير لغتهم شعورناً منهم بانتمائهم ، صحيح أن مهنة الهندسة فيها كثير من التعابير العلمية التي لاتفهم إلا بلغتها الأصلية ولكن هذا ممكن خلال حديث ومناقشة أن تلفظ بعدة كلمات أجنبية لتسهل فهم الطرف الثاني لما تريد أن تقوله ولكن أن تتكلم كل شيئ بلغة أجنبية مع طرف آخر ينتمي لنفس اللغة والقومية هذا برأي فزلكة بلا طعمة لتوحي للمحطين بك بأنك فهيم وعالم وبالنهاية بعد أن انتهى المتناقشون من مناقشتهم لاحظت بأنهم لم يتوصلو لشيئ مفيد يخدم العارض أو المستعرض وإنما إثارة ونقاش عقيم.....الخ ، ما أود قوله بكلمة واحدة يجب أن نهتم بإنتمائنا العربي وخصوصاً لغتنا الأصلية. والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :63:


----------



## معتز حسن اسماعيل (28 يناير 2007)

*مصاعب العمل*

نشكر الاخوه المشاركين جميعا" على موضوعاتهم المتعدده 
اود ان اطرح ماهو اهم واخر مشكله من مشكلات العمل فى مجال الصناعه :-
1\ استقلال اصحاب العمل لشخص المهندس وذلك لعدم وعيه الفنى حيث يقوم دائما" باستيعاب الهندس كمستخدم ويتركه ليؤسس له عمله الفنى من انشاء وتركيب ومن بعد يترك له شخص اخر ضعيف ليتدرب ويسرق منه الخبره ان صح التعبير ومن بعد يقوم بفصله من العمل .
ولذلك انصح بان المهندس المتميز فى عمل ان يقوم اولا" باخذ العمل كمقاوله ومن بعد ان يتم تعيينه وان يضع حسابه من ان يعلم احد خبره عمله ومفاتيح العمل حتى لايستغل من قبل اصحاب العمل الجهلا :
2\ دائما يكون صاحب العمل لايعلم شى عن العمل الفنى حيث انه لايفهم معنى التخطيط والعمل الفنى العلمى 
3\ هنالك مايسمى غسيل الاموال الزى ظهر فى العالم العربى بكثره عليه صاحب العمل يكون مخوفا" من امتلاكك للمعلومات ويظل مخبى منك المعلومات الاساسيه التى تعينك فى عملك 
وسااواصل فى هذا الموضوع :3:


----------



## amer amar (28 يناير 2007)

عندما تحب عملك ستتغلب على جميع المشاكل

Amer


----------



## قاسم عناني (28 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
في الحقيقة مشاكل العمل كثيرة ولكن يمكن التغلب عليها بالصبروحسن التعامل مع الاخرين ليكتمل العمل فى تعاون تام


----------



## قاسم عناني (28 يناير 2007)

عندما تحب عملك ستتغلب على جميع المشاكل ويكون لديك رغبة اكيدة في ابتكار ماهو جديد ومفيد حتى تسير بعملك قدما الى الامام


----------



## Tamrco (28 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
لا تلوم الا نفسك فبعقلك تستطيع ان تفهم كل من حولك وكيف تتعامل معهم فبقدرتك على الاتصال مع الاخرين تستطيع حل كل المشاكل. فاذا كنت مهندس مجتهد فعليك ان لا تظهر عضلاتك فبذلك تولد الغيرة بين زملائك وتولد الاعداء وتكون انت الخاسر فى النهاة وهذه المهرات تاتى بالخبرة ومع الوقت فكلنا وجهنا مشاكل كثيرة فى بداية العمل. فعليك ان تكسب حب الاخرين لانك لا تعمل وحدك ولن تستطيع حل جميع المشاكل بمفردك من الناحية الادارية 
اما المشاكل الفنية فتاتى من قدرتك انت على الوصول الى المعلومات اما باقراءة او عن طريق الانترنت فعليك ان تعرف دائما اماكن المفاتيح التى تفتح لك طريق المعلومات فهذه اهم من المعلومات نفسها وعليك ان تمارس اعمال الصيانة او التركيبات بنفسك حتى تكون امام العامل المثل الاعلى وتكتسب تلك المهارات فبذلك تستطيع ان تحصل على اعلى اداء واقل وقت فى تلك العمليات لانك تعرف جيدا كيف تتم وكم من الوقت تاخذ وشكرا


----------



## عبدالخالق الجنيدي (29 يناير 2007)

طالما كان الموظف متمكن من عملة وينجزه على اكمل وجه فلن تكون هناك صعوبات تزعج الموظف وخاصة اذا وضع الموظف نصب عينية مخافة الله ، وكل عام والجميع بالف خير جعلها الله سنة خير وبركة،


----------



## Qal&ia (29 يناير 2007)

تحياتي للجميع
المهندس في البلاد العربية يعاني من ظروف متشابهه متاثرة باوضاع الدول العربية السياسية والاقتصادية.
في هذا الجانب اقول باختصار لايوجد مايسمى تكافل بين الدول العربية فما هو لزوم تواجد مهندسين من الهند و دول شرق اسيا في الدول المستوردة للايدي العاملة ينتفعون على حساب الاف المهندسين العاطلين عن العمل في الدول العربية!!. 

وبالمقابل الهندسات بتنوعها تتفاوت درجة معانات اعضائها حسب رؤية ونظر المجتمع لها المرتبطة بدرجة تطور هذا البلد.لان الدول العربية ليست صناعية وتعتمد في برنامجاها التطويري فقط على النهضة العمرانية وهي من نصيب الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية الا ان هذا القطاع ايضا لهم همومهم فالمشاريع الكبيرة تقوم بتنفيذها الشركات الاجنبية. 

يمكنني ان اجمل معاناة المهندسين في النقاط التالية:
1. الافتقار الى التطور العلمي بسبب عدم توفر مراكز ابحاث كما هو في الدول الاجنبية. ولو نظرنا الى الدورات التدريبية التي يحظى بها المهندسون الى الخارج نرى ان اختيار المشاركين يكون حسب العلاقة الشخصية مع ذوي القرار.
2.الاجيال الشابة تضطر للعمل باجر زهيد تتلاطمها الامواج من شركة الى اخرى ربما لمدة عشرة سنوات لحين اكتساب الخبرة بخطى السلحفاة.
3.الاجيال الكبيرة ركنت الى الوظيفة والمركز التي كانت الغاية الوحيدة في يوم من الايام ونسيت ما يسمى بالتطور العلمي للتتفاجاء في يوم من الايام من ان الاجيال الشابة تنففس بالخبرة الحديثة.

اما في الدول الاجنبية فنلاحظ:
ا.الغاية ليست فقط المنصب الوظيفي ، والدليل على ذلك لا ترى ذلك ظاهرا على الافراد في مكان العمل من حيث اللباس او التعالي على الاخرين.

ب قانون العمل والعمال الذي يبعث الطمانينة في نفوس العاملين فلا يمكن ان يفقد شخص ما عمله بسبب تحامل المدير علية.

ج.حب الشخص لعمله ربما تجد بعض الموظفين يقضون مزيدا من الوقت اضافيا في مكان عمله لانجاز شيء ما بدون ان ان ينتظر مقابلا ماديا لانه يحس بالانتماء الى عمله ولكن في بلاد العرب الجميع ينظر الى الساعة متى يدق الجرس .

د. يتم مكافئة المبدعين بمزيد من الدورات واتاحة المجال للتطور بينما في الدول العربية وخصوصا الوزارت او (الجيوش) باعطائهم اجازة كي ينامون.

ة. كل ابن ادم خطاء : انا اخاطب المهندسين الذين يتعاملون مع الشركات الاجنبية ، تلاحظون من خلال مراسلاتكم انهم يخطئون فنيا ويتقاعسون عن الرد احيانا اما افي الدول العربية فكثيرا ما نجلد انفسنا والرعب يسيطر على نفوس صغار الموظفين من خطاء صغير يمكن ان يقترفوه.

و.يقومون بتدريب الاجيال الشابة باستمرار وترى فيهم احيانا ضعفا فنيا واداريا وتحتار بالقول لو ان هذا عندنا لما سلمناه هذا المنصب. هل قابلت بعض ما يسمونهم خبراء يرسلونهم الينا يتدربون علينا وياخذون بدل كل يوم راتب شهر منا؟ مع الف صحة وعافية.

الحل:
1. ان ترتفع ثقتنا بانفسنا. ونحاول انجاز مشاريع كبيرة لاننا سننجح في النهاية.
2.ان نتقبل اخطاء و محاولات الاخرين من زملائنا و موظفينا بمزيد من التشجيع.
3.ان تكون علاقتنا مع زملائنا في العمل جميعهم جيدة. ونتعاون و نتبادل الخبرات فالرزق على الله ولا نحاول ان نحفر لبعضنا البعض، هل جربت يوما ان تقابل الاسائة بالاحسان و تستتفه الاعمال التسلقية ولا تعيرها اهتمام انك سوف تكبر في عيون الاخرين لانه لا يصح الا الصح.

اخواني هل المشكلة في الادارة ام بالموظف ؟ المشكلة عند كل فرد منا.


----------



## wad ibrahim (29 يناير 2007)

المشاكل التى تواجه المهندس :
1- غياب المؤسسية ان كان ذلك على مستوى القسم أو الهيئة ككل والتى تجعل الفرد يعمل بعقلية الطوارى فقط دون تخطيط وتنظيم مما يشكل عليه ضغط نفسى وبدنى كبير.

2- عدم التناغم بين أفراد الوحدة الواحدة.


----------



## wad ibrahim (29 يناير 2007)

المشاكل التى تواجه المهندس :
1- غياب المؤسسية ان كان ذلك على مستوى القسم أو الهيئة ككل والتى تجعل الفرد يعمل بعقلية الطوارى فقط دون تخطيط وتنظيم مما يشكل عليه ضغط نفسى وبدنى كبير.

2- عدم التناغم بين أفراد الوحدة الواحدة.


----------



## الكهربى (29 يناير 2007)

انا سعيد جدا بالمشاركة فى هذا الموضوع لانه موضوع هام اصبح يشغل جميع المهندسين اود فى بداية الامر ان اوضح انه يوجد صور عديدة لمصاعب العمل منها ......
1/ مشاكل ادارية .
2/ مشاكل فنية .
3/ مشاكل حياتية داخل العمل. 
والان يأوضح الثلاث حالات الحالة الاولى هذه المشكلة تظهر كثيرا فى القطاعات الخاصة وليست الحكومية بمعنى انه فى القطاعات الخاصة ينظر صاحب العمل الى المهندس او اى شخص يعمل لدية عامة على انه شخص يريد منه العمل الكاد دون وقوف او راحة حتى ولو كانت على صحة المهندس وعندهم كلمة واحدة هى " اشتغل تلاقى تنام تطرد" وكأننا فى غابة على الرغم من وجود بعض الطاعات الخاصة المحترمة جدا ....
* اما بالنسة للحالة الثانية وهى المشاكل الفنية وهى احيانا اما تحل بسهولة واحيانا بصعوبة ...
بسهولة وذلك من خلال الخبرة والبحث والاجتهاد اما الذى يواجه تلك الصعوبة هم اصحاب قلة الضمير والذين يوجهون قطع غير صالحة وبذلك تنهى عملية الخبرة والاجتهاد......
* اما المشكلة الثالثة وهى المشاكل الحياتية وانا اعنى بالاخص العلاقة مع زملاء العمل وهذه المشكلة توحد اكثر فى القطاعات الخاصة نتيجة ما اوجده الادارين بين الزملاء وهذا ماتحدثت عنه فى السابق فينشأ بين الزملاء المنافسة ولكنها الغير شريفة التى تحمل الضغينة والكراهية.....
" اتمنى ان اكون قد اوفيت رأى سليم وقوى ومفيد المهندس / احمد " من بلدكم الشقيقة مصر "


----------



## عبادة_لله (29 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

قرأت معظم الردود ...أشعر الأن أن المشاكل متشابه كثيرا ...
و قد عملت في شركة و كنت أعمل بجد و أنمي نفسي و كان موقعي في العمل ( في جمع المتطلبات و توصيفها في تطوير نظام أتمتة المعلومات ) يتطلب مد التأثير إلى كل أعضاء الفريق لأنه لابد من التفاهم الدقيق و الأن تكون لكل عضو في الفريق فكرة جيدة و غير مختصة بأعمال الأخرين و مشاكل أعمالهم و أين يمكن أن يحدث الخطأ أي لابد تشارك الأفكار.
و بدأت أطور معلوماتي من الانترنت و من متابعة العمل على أرض الواقع ...لم يعجب ذلك المديرين و نقلوني إلى مكان أخر لتحجيم دوري و نقلوني إلى أن أكون مختبر للأخطاء الوظيفية...ولكن معظم المديرين عندئذ انتبهوا إلى المشكلة وهم يريدون التطوير و التخطيط و هم يفعلون ذلك حقا ..و هذا يجعل كل العاملين من مبرمجين و مصممين بحالة نفسية و عملية أفضل و يرون جهودهم في مشروع ناجح.... يكفيني أنني نبهت الجميع إلى ما يمكن عمله حتى و لو أنني لم أستفد ماديا أو بترقية بل بالعكس 

المشكلة الإدارية كبيرة و هي عدم التنظيم و توزيع الصلاحيات و المسؤوليات و التفاهم الشفاف و عدم اللوم .

المشكلة الفنية يمكن التغلب عليها بإدارة فعالة هذا ما اعتقده يمكننا أن نقرأ الكتب و الكاتالوكات و المقالات و المشاريع و العمل و اكتساب الخبرة و لكن كل ذلك في بيئة صحية.

أعمل الأن مع هذه الشركة بدوام جزئي ساعات ...و أدرس في الأتمتة الصناعية ...و سأطور مهاراتي لوحدي الإدارية و الفنية في توصيف النظم Modeling of ِAutomation Systems و أريد أن أبحث عن شركة ذات بيئة إدارية جيدة.

لقد استفدت مما كتبتم و علمت أنني لست لوحدي علينا أن نستعين بالله و نعمل بضمير لتطوير العمل و لتطوير مجتمعنا .
معظم إن لم يكن كل مشاكل عملنا هي مشاكل مجتمعنا ...
فلندير إدارة جيدة في بيوتنا مع أزواجنا و أولادنا ...بتطوير أساليب الاتصال و تطوير الفكر.
و زرع الحب في أولادنا و أقاربنا ...وفتح النقاش و حتى ولو ذهب الوقت ولكن لنتلمس معا مشاكل المجتمع التي تنخر فينا.
الاهتمام بمجتمعنا و محاولة تطويره و زرع أسس العمل و الاجتهاد و العدالة و المحبة في نفوس من حولنا في أي مكان نكون فيه في مكان الدراسة و الدورات و العمل و الاجتماعات العائلية أو أي ملتقى يوجد فيه أناس مقبلون على الحياة و جادون في التطوير.

و أسعى عندما أكتسب الخبرة الجيدة و بعض المال أن أبدأ عملا أو شركة خاصة ...وأنا على يقين و ثقة بالله أن التفاهم و التعاون و معالجة كل المشاكل بشكل شفاف و صريح ...حتى مع ضعف الإمكانيات يؤدي بأفكار عظيمة و مشاريع عظيمة و ربح جيد و على المدى الطويل مجتمع جيد و اقتصادي قوي.

هناك كتب كثيرة على الانترنت عن بدء عمل لوحده تكون أن رئيسه ، فكر في خبراتك و إمكانياتك و في فرص السوق من حولك ...وأبدأ تطوير المهارات الفنية و الإدارية و التسويقية و المالية والمؤسساتية و تطوير الذات ...و اجمع معلومات عن السوق الحالي بكل أخطائه و أين يمكن الدخول لصنع التأثير والتطوير و الربح ...و اجمع من حولك أناسا مثلك ...

و لنتذكر جميعا قول الله تعالى "
و العصر ، إن الإنسان لفي خسر ، إلى الذين أمنوا و تواصوا بالحق و تواصوا بالصبر "

شكرا لكم جميعا و أني سعيدة لإنتمائي لمجتمعكم ...وأدعوا الله أن يوفقنا إلىنصرة دينه و خدمة مجتمعنا.


----------



## abo5hosam (29 يناير 2007)

*مصاعب العمل*

احبابي أعضاء منتدى المهندسين السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أما بعد 
ليس هناك مصاعب مع الإصرار والحب نعم الحب إذا أحببت عملك قدمت له كل ما تستطيع من تفاني فيه كل الحبيب الذي يناجي حبيبته وهو واقف على رجليه ساعات هل يتعب هل يشعر بالتعب الجواب لا كذلك العمل :12:


----------



## م.محمد علي (29 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم أجمعين
موضوع أكثر من رائع وهو يخص المسؤولين والإداريين بالدرجة الأولى ثم من دونهم وهكذا
ولكن إذا كان الشخص ذا إرادة قوية وتحدي للمصاعب واستشارة من يرى رأيهم صائب وفي محله
وتفكير هندسي في الحلول واختيار المناسب منها


----------



## م.محمد علي (29 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم أجمعين
موضوع أكثر من رائع وهو يخص المسؤولين والإداريين بالدرجة الأولى ثم من دونهم وهكذا
ولكن إذا كان الشخص ذا إرادة قوية وتحدي للمصاعب واستشارة من يرى رأيهم صائب وفي محله
وتفكير هندسي في الحلول واختيار المناسب منها


----------



## عبد الله فهد (29 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يتم مواجهة مصاعب العمل:
1- أن يخطط للعمل اليومي و بحيث يحضر مستلزمات العمل المكلف به بحيث يكون قادراً على مواجهة المواقف الطارئة و بشكل لا يؤثر على انجاز عمله حيث أنه بدون هذا التحضير سيكون تحت تأثير ضغط التأخير في انجاز عمله و تحت تأثير الموقف الطارئ.
2- أن يكون هادئاً مهما كان الوضع يدعوه للانفعال و إذا أحس أنه سينفعل فليغير وضعه كما وصى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم لمعالجة الغضب.
3- أن يذكر الله في حال تعرض لأي استفزاز و أن يخرج من غرفته إذا كان مراجعه ثقيل و لا يحتمل و يقوم بعمل أخر ضمن مجال عمله 
3- إن من أهم أسباب النجاح في تجاوز ان يكون متقنا لعمله و يكون سريع البديهة في اشغال محدثه بعمل يشتته و بحيث يتمكن من معالجة الموقف و يتجاوزه و يؤدي حق العمل.
4-أن يتذكر دائما أنه من يعاشر الأرواح أن لا يكون نواح حيث أن الذي يتبرم كثيراً يكون عرضة للانفعال .
5- أن ينوي عمله لوجه الله وبهذا فإن اي صعوبة تكون تواجهه هينة و ليدعوا الله بأن يفتح عليه فتوح العارفين و ان يجعل الحزن سهلا و يشرح صدره و ييسر امره و يحلل عقدة لسانه ليفقه الناس قوله و ليوقن أن من يكون قلبه معلق بربه فهو معه و أن البلاء من الله فهو الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلو الخلق أيهم أحسن عملا و ان يحفظ الله في أمر فيحفظه الله و هذا لا شك فيه و هو مقرر من قديم الأزل و قد رفعت الأقلام و جفت الصحف فلا يوجد قول بعد قضاء الله و قدره و و ليجعل في وجهه البشاشة و الابتسام فإن من يراجعه يجعل الله في قلبه المهابة منه و الغضب من الشيطان و يوقن أن من يعمل ليرضي ربه حتما سيجعل الله حبه في قلوب الناس


----------



## mwm1mwm1 (29 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ..
قرأت معظم المشاركات وأعجبني رأيكم ..
ربنا يبارك فيكم ..

حبيت أضيف مشاركتي في شكل أسئلة .. وبإجابتكم عليها ستتوصلون معي .. لماذا تحدث عندنا المشاكل بمعدلات غير طبيعية ..

س 1 - ما هو تعريف المدير لأي مشروع هندسي في عالمنا العربي ( مكتب - مصنع - ورشة ضخمة - ... الخ ) ؟؟ 
ما هي مؤهلاته الادارية ؟؟ كم كتابا اداريا قرأه مدراؤنا ؟؟ كم كورسا اداريا استفاد به مديرونا ؟؟

س 2 - كيف يتم توجيه اللوم .. ولمن يتم عادة توجيه اللوم ؟؟ وبالعكس .. كيف ومتى ومن يتم مكافأته بشكل أكثر من زملائه ؟؟
ألا يتم توجيه اللوم عادة الى صغار العاملين والتغاضي عن أخطاء المهندسين الكبار الفادحة على مراى ومسمع الجميع ؟؟ 
ألا نرى بأعيننا العناية بابن أخ وبنت اخت السيد المدير وعندهم من الجدية والكفاءة القليل القليل ؟؟
أليس عندما يخظء أقارب المدير يتم التحدث اليهم في الغرف المغلقة .. بينما يتم التشهير والاستهزاء بالموظف المخطئ علنا ؟؟

س 3 - كم في المائة من أوامر المدراء في عالمنا العربي تصدر كتابية حتى يثبت عليهم أفعالهم واوامرهم ؟؟

س 4 - هل اسناد مهمة جديدة الى موظف حديث التخرج لوحده مع علم المدير ان هذا الموظف لم يقم بأعمال مشابهة لا من قريب ولا بعيد .. هل يعتبر هذا نضج وذكاء وطول نظر من السيد المدير ؟؟

س 5 - ماهي نسبة المديرين الذين يعطون المهندس مهمات هندسية فقط دون الزامه بأكثر من مهمة لأكثر من موظف حتى يقوموا هم بالتوفير .. أليست هذه ثقافة المدير في عالمنا العربي ؟؟

س 6 - كم عدد المدراء الذين يحرصون على استثمار المعلومات في المهندسين الصغار وعدم البخل عليهم بمعلومات تنضجهم وتنمي مهارتهم حتى تتسارع انتاجيتهم وولاءهم للمنشأة ؟؟ أم هي سياسة السوط والكرباج والتهديد بمعلومية شح فرص العمل في السوق ؟؟

س 7 - كم من مدراءنا تعلموا من الأخطاء التي وقعت عليهم عندما كانوا صغارا وأرادوا أن يتلافوها عندما تملكوا المشاريع ؟؟ وفي المقابل .. كم مديرا أخذ يصب على الجيل الجديد البؤس وسوء المعاملة التي تلقاها هو في شبابه ؟؟

س 8 - كم من مدراء عالمنا العربي لا يقبل الرشوة .. ؟؟

س 9 - كم من مدراء عالمنا العربي المهندسين يتحمل المسؤولية امام المستثمرين الذين يتقاضى أموالهم نظير خدمات يؤديها لهم ؟؟ .. أليس المعتاد هو القذف بكرة الاتهام الى المكتب الفلاني أو العامل الفلاني دون أن يدرس أو حتى يتكرم هو ويلقى نظرة .. مجرد نظرة ؟؟

س 10 - المدراء يشتكون ويشتكون ويشتكون من تمرد المهندسين الصغار .. خبروني أيها المدراء المظلومين .. ما هي الأجور - ان صح تسميتها بهذا اللفظ - التي ترمونها على أطراف أحذيتكم كي ينحني هؤلاء كفرة النعمة - المهندسين الصغار - ويأخذوها شاكرين حامدين ؟؟
أليس من العار أن تتذمر أيها المدير وابن جلالتكم يرتدي حذاء يوازي مرتب شهري لمهندس يعمل 12 ساعة يوميا في مكتبك ؟؟

يا مدراء امتنا العربية ..
اسمحولي أن أستعير منكم لفظ مدراء - مؤقتا - حتى تقرؤا صفيحات في علم الادارة أولا ..
اسمحوا لي أن أستعير هذه الكلمة الجميلة من ألقابكم حتى تكونوا على علم بمعناها .. أولا ..
اسمحوا لي أن أستعير هذا المعنى القيادي منكم حتى تعرضوا أنفسكم على أطباء نفسيين يعالجونكم من مشاكلكم المتراكمة في عقولكم وسيكولوجياتكم سنونا تلو سنون ..

لستم جديرين بهذا اللقب .. أبدا .. حتى تعودوا لنقطة الانصاف والمساواة والعلم ..
لست انا من يحكم عليكم ..
فقط قارنوا أنفسكم بقادة أمتنا الاسلامية العظام في سالف الأزمان ..
ان لم تستطيعوا وخانتكم الذاكرة ..
قارنوا أنفسكم بمدراء العصر الحديث .. من الأوروبين والأمريكان ..
ان لم تستطيعوا ..
فحري بكم أن تتركوا مهنة الادارة .. لأنكم لم تفعلوا شيئا لتنالوها ..
ان لم تستطيعوا .. جاز أن نسميكم مستثمرين .. وليس كل مستثمر مدير ..
ان لم تستطيعوا .. بالله عليكم ..
لا تشوهوا الادارة بأفعالكم ..

فالادارة من أفعالكم ........ براء .​


----------



## أبو مقرن (29 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
إذا فيه مهندس معماري حديث التخرج يستحق المرتبة السابعة صحيح ؟
فيه واحد يقول يبدا كبداية على بند الأجور 
على بند أجور؟!!
وش رايكم يدخل العقل الكلام ذا؟؟!!!!!


----------



## أبو مقرن (29 يناير 2007)

هذا الي أقصده موضف في أحد الوزارات 
و إذا كان صحيح لماذا بند أجور ؟
وفي رأيكم عمل المهندس المعماري في القطاع العام أفضل أم القطاع الخاص؟


----------



## lazionaif (30 يناير 2007)

اعتقد يااخوان ان افضل السبل لمواجهة ضغوط العمل هو المحاوله قدر المستطاع على ابتكار اساليب جديده لانجاز الأعمال وكذلك التواصل مع الزملاء خصوصا ذوي الخبره لاكتساب المهارات والقدرات اللازمه للتعامل مع كل ما قد يواجه المهندس من عقبات.

والشئ الأهم هو ان يثق المهندس في ذاته وقدرته على النجاح حتى لوكان هذا النجاح محفوف بالمصاعب والعقبات.


وشكرا

اخوكم المهندس نايـــــــــف


----------



## izone (30 يناير 2007)

*لكل أجل كتاب.*

اللهم إن إبليس عبد من عبيدك، ناصيته بيدك، يرانا من حيث لا نراه، وأنت تراه من حيث لا يراك، اللهم أنت تقدر على شأنه كله، وهو لا يقدر من أمرك على شيء، اللهم إن أرادنا بسوء فاردده، وإن كادنا فكده، ندرأ بك في نحره، ونعوذ بك اللهم من شره , أما بعد
أخترت لكل أجل كتاب عنوان الموضوع ولا أريد أخافه القارئ ولكن أريد الشده واليقظه معا , يأتي بعد ذلك الرضا بما كتبه الله سبحانه وتعالي بما يثنيه علي عبده المسلمين وأخواننا المسيحيين أستشهد بأيه قرأنيه (كلا نمد هؤلاء و هؤلاء من عطاء ربك وما كان عطاء ربك محظورا) , بذلك أقول أن المصاعب دائما وأبدا لا يتغير تواجه الناس بشكل عام و ترهقهم في حياتهم فليستعنوا بالله و يتقنوا أعمالهم ينصلح أهل الأمه و الامل والعالم أجمع صغيره و كبيره , وأخيرا -( اللهم وفق الآمرين بالمعروف والناهين عن المنكر لما تحب وترضى، اللهم وألهمهم رشدهم، وقهم شر أنفسهم، وشر الشيطان وحبائله.


----------



## فتحي حسن (30 يناير 2007)

نشكر الجميع على مشاركتهم في هذا الموضوع ( المشاكل التي تواجه المهندس في العمل)
وهذا الموضوع في الحقيقة يجمع العديد من المواضيع الاخرى باعتبار ان المشاكل كثيرة ويمكن حصرها كما ذكر الاخوة في
1- مشاكل ترجع لنظام الموسسة الاداري.
2-  مشاكل فنية .
3- مشاكل في التعامل قد ترجع لسو الادارة.
وفي كل الاحول على المهندس ان يتحلى بالصبر فكل مشكلة ولها حل باذن الله تعالى ويستعين بالصبر والصلاة لحل المشاكل واستشارة من هو اكثر منه خبرة وأن لا يستحي ف طلب اعلم والنصيحة ولايتسرع في ردة الفعل.
ويمكن للموسسة او المهندس في مكتب استشاري او مصنع ان يحل الكثير من المشاكل بعمل مخطط مسبق للعمل . ويرصد الاخطاء ويحللها ويتخذ اجراءات تصحيحية ووقائية لمنع تكرار تلك الاخطاء.
م. فتحي حسن


----------



## فتحي حسن (30 يناير 2007)

*فتحي حسن*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
نشكر الجميع على مشاركتهم في هذا الموضوع ( المشاكل التي تواجه المهندس في العمل)
وهذا الموضوع في الحقيقة يجمع العديد من المواضيع الاخرى باعتبار ان المشاكل كثيرة ومتفرعة , ولكن يمكن حصرها كما ذكر الاخوة في الاتي:
1- مشاكل ترجع لنظام الموسسة الاداري.
2-  مشاكل فنية .
3- مشاكل في التعامل قد ترجع لسو الادارة.
وفي كل الاحول على المهندس ان يتحلى بالصبر فكل مشكلة ولها حل باذن الله تعالى ويستعين بالصبر والصلاة لحل المشاكل واستشارة من هو اكثر منه خبرة وأن لا يستحي ف طلب اعلم والنصيحة ولايتسرع في ردة الفعل.
ويمكن للموسسة او المهندس في مكتب استشاري او مصنع ان يحل الكثير من المشاكل بعمل مخطط مسبق للعمل . ويرصد الاخطاء ويحللها ويتخذ اجراءات تصحيحية ووقائية لمنع تكرار تلك الاخطاء.
م. فتحي حسن


----------



## الفضيل ابن عياض (30 يناير 2007)

اقابل بكل تفائل واحاول الاجتهاد


----------



## ابو مرتضى (30 يناير 2007)

*السلام عليكمورحمة الله وبركاته
اود توضيح مسأله هنا ...ان الانسان بطبعه اناني وطموح وهاتان الصفتان تدفعه لكي يوجد بعض الصعوبات للاخرين لكي يكون هو الرقم واحد في العمل والمعمل وبوباقعنا في المجتمعات الشرقيه نلاحظ هذه الحالات بكثره .
ولكن لو اصبح الناس كلهم متعاونين ونبذو الانانيه واتجهو الى الطموح المشروع والشريف لاصبحت دولنا الشرقيه هي رقم واحد في العالموتجردنا من كوننا دول العالم الثالث والاخير .فلدينا كفائات علميه يحلم بها الغير من مهندسين واختصاصات اخرى ولكن التخلف في الميادين عندنا ليس علميا انما هو تخلف فكري والبحث عن المناصب ورضا المسؤل الاعلى هي المحرك الاول لاغلب العاملين.
ارجو من الله الهدايه والتوفيق وجزاكم الله خيرا.*


----------



## Hamdallah (30 يناير 2007)

انني اتفق مع الزميل chopin المشاكل نوعان فني واداري الفني هومتعة وتحدي والاداري مفتعل وهو المصيبة والذي لا يوجد له حل مثل (الشللية بالعمل الترقيات للمقربين والاذناب ... الخ )الا بأحد الطرق التالية :
- ترك العمل والاستقالة وهذا له اثار عظيمة على المهندس وممكن على رب العمل الذي يكون غائب عن الشركة / المصنع وهو ليس على علم بما يجري .
- الصبر والتحمل وهذا يضا يؤدي الى غبن والتراجع بالانتاجية ويعود يضا بالضرر على رب العمل المصنع / الشركة مباشرة .
- مسك المسبب وتأديبة بالضرب على رأسة بالجزمة على رأى خوانا المصريين ( ارجوا عدم الاخذ بهذا الحل الا عند الضرورة القسوى)


----------



## أحمد11 (30 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع جدير بالمتابعة ويجب ألاننسى التثقيف الذاتي للمهندس ومتابعة الأبحاث اضافة للآستفادة من خبرات الغير


----------



## اسرارالدموع (30 يناير 2007)

يسعد مسائكم جميعاً أيها الأخوه الأعزاء
أنا مهندس كهربائي أعمل في أحد القطاعات الحكوميه رئيس قسم صيانة المنشآت ويعمل تحت أدارتي 23 فني مواطن وأقوم بالأشراف على المشاريع الجديده واقوم بإعادت دراست جدول الكميات لكثرة الأخطاء فيه
أولاً : هناك المشاكل الفنيه وكما ذكر أخينا المهندس ظفر من السهل أيجاد الحلول ومعالجتها 
ثانياً : المشاكل الإداريه وهذه هي من اكثر المشاكل التي يتعرض لها الموظف وخصوصاً المهندس لأن هناك مشاريع تقوم بالأشراف عليها وتحديد العينات وفق جودتها وسهولة صيانتها ويأتي مديرك ويختار ذات الرونق والشكل الجميل دون الرجوع اليك وغيرها كثير.......
ثالثاً : إعادت الدراسة لجدول الكميات لكثرت الأخطاء به وهذا من إداره أخرى وهي إدارة الدراسات والتصاميم وتعلمون كم تأخذ من الوقت بعكس الدراسه الجديده حتى أنني ذكرت لمديري أنني سأقوم بالدراسه والتصميم للأعمال الكهربائيه قبل طرحها في النافسه لأنني أجد صعوبه بالتعديل بعد توقيع العقود .
رابعاً : الفنيين وما أدراك مالفنيين حسب المزاجيه وعليك أن تتفكر في مزاجيتهم وأفكارهم الطفوليه حيث انني اعمل اكثر من فلان التخصص الفلاني ما عندهم شغل التغيب الجماعي من قبل احد التخصصات وعدم تكملت اعماله بالشكل المطلوب بتقولون لماذا لاتتم المحاسبه ؟؟؟؟نعود بكم الى المشاكل الأداريه فلان لديه محسوبيه لدى المدير فان لم اقم بمحاسبته تسقط محاسبة الأخرين 

وربك كريم


----------



## ENGINER555 (31 يناير 2007)

*منكم واليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وكل عام وانتم بخير
اتشرف أنا اخوكم الطالب مهندالعويضي في قسم الهندسه الكهربائيه في التعرف عليكم يا نخبة المهندسين وابدي راي في الموضوع الشيق فانا أراى انه من طرق لتحسين العلاقات فيما بين الموظفين بعقد اعمال وانجازات وافكار تكون بأسم فريق عمل مكون من عدة مهندسين ليكون فيه التشارك في الافكار وزيادة في الخبرات والحلول السليمه ولا يتم ذلك الى بعد عقد دورات توضح الاسلوب والطريقه الامثل لاقامة الاعمال الجماعيه فذلك باذن الله يزيد من التكاتف والتأالف بين فريق العمل 

وشكرا


----------



## المشد (31 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وانتم بخير
وابدي راي في الموضوع فانا أراى انه من طرق لتحسين العلاقات مع الموظفين
1.العمل الجماعى 
2."علم الناس تخاف عليك مش تخاف منك" قاعدة


----------



## ALIALSAADI (31 يناير 2007)

_الســـــلم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــــــــاته_
_من المشاكل التى يواجهها الفرد في العمل هي التركيز في المشكله أو التركيز على حل المشكلة وهناك _
_*فرق كبير بين التركيز في المشكلة والتركيز على حل المشكلة فعلى سبيل المثال *_​_*مثــال1* _​_*بينما كانت وكالة ناسا الفضائية تبدأ في تجهيز الرحلات للفضاء الخارجي واجهتهم مشكلة كبيرة، هذه المشكلة تتمثل في أن رواد الفضاء لن يستطيعوا الكتابة بواسطة الأقلام بسبب انعدام الجاذبية، بمعنى أن الحبر لن يسقط من القلم على الورق بأي حال من الأحوال فماذا يفعلوا لحل هذه المشكلة!!؟؟؟ *_​_*لحل المشكلة *_​_*قاموا بدراسات استمرت حوالي 10 سنوات كاملة وأكثر من 12 مليون دولار ليطوروا قلماً جافاً يستطيع الكتابة في حالة انعدام الجاذبية، ليس هذا فقط بل والكتابة أيضاً على أي سطح أملس حتى الكريستال، وأيضاً الكتابة في درجة حرارة تصل 
إلى 300 درجة مئوية. *_​_*الحل البديل *_​_*عندما واجه الروس نفس المشكلة فإنهم ببساطة قرروا استخدام أقلام رصاص كبديل عن الأقلام الجافة *_​_*مثــال2 *_​_*ذات مرة باليابان وبمصنع صابون ضخم واجهتهم مشكلة كبيرة وهي مشكلة الصناديق الفارغة التي لم تعبأ بالصابون نظراً للخطأ في التعليب فماذا يفعلوا لكشف الصناديق الفارغة من الصناديق المعبأة!!!؟؟؟؟ *_​_*لحل المشكلة *_​_*قام اليابانيون بصناعة جهاز يعمل بالأشعة السينية مخصص للكشف عن الصابون بداخل الصناديق ووضعوه أمام خط خروج الصناديق بقسم التسليم، تعيين عمال جدد ليقوموا بإبعاد الصناديق الفارغة التي فضحها الجهاز *_​_*الحل البديل *_​_*في مصنع آخر أصغر من السابق عندما واجهتهم نفس المشكلة فإنهم أتوا بمروحة أليكترونية وضبطوا قوتها بما يناسب وزن الصندوق الفارغ وتم توجيهها إلى خط خروج الصناديق بقسم التسليم بحيث أن الصندوق الفارغ سوف يسقط من تلقاء نفسه بفعل اندفاع الهواء *_​_*النتيجة المنطقية *_​_*أنظر لحل المشكلة ولا تنظر إلى المشكلة نفسها *_​_*فكر في الحل البسيط والأيسر *_​_*فأين المشكلة إذاً؟ *_​_*المشكلة إنه ما في مشكلة..!! *_​_*الخلاصة: أنه في ناس بارعون في حل المشاكل بطرق سحرية وسهلة..والبعض الآخر بارع في تكبير وخلق المشاكل من لا مشكلة... *_​


*شكرا لكم*​


----------



## mhmadsedra (31 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بداية أحب ان أقدم فائق احترامي إلى ادارة المنتدى وإلى مشرفي المنتدى المحترمين وإلى الأعضاء الأفاضل .
هذه مشاركتي الأولى في المنتدى وبكل صدق احببت هذا المنتدى الرائع الذي يتناول أمور غافلة عنا جميعا , وخصوصا هذا الموضوع المميز فأنا أحد المهندسين الذين وقعوا في هذه الصعوبات واجد صعوبة كبيرة في التعامل مع زملائي من المهندسين علما اني مهندس حديث العهد كما اجد صعوبة كبيرة في التعامل مع العمال فكل شخص في الشركة له شخصيته المستقلة .
على كل حال وباعتقادي ان موضوعنا يرتكز على امور تدور في حلقة مفرغة فالشركة مرتبطة بالمهندس والمهندس مرتبط بالانتاج والانتاج مرتبط بالمواد ..... الخ لذلك أرى ان الصعوبات التي تواجه المهندس كثيرة ولكن اهم هذه المشاكل هي التعامل لأن امور الانتاج ترجع الى خبرة كل مهندس اما التعامل فيرجع الى شخصية كل مهندس فعندما تكون شخصية المهندس جيدة في التعامل مع الآخرين وبالمقابل تعامل الآخرين جيد كلما زاد الانتاج .
أتمنى من الله عز وجل أن أكون افدت بقدر ما استفدت من هذا الموضوع كما أرجو أن أكون مرحبا بي في عائلة المنتدى .


----------



## فواز العنسي (31 يناير 2007)

*مواجهة الموقع*

قبل كل شىء يجب أن تكون متمكن من عملك بشك كامل لتحصل على ثقة الخصوم حتى في اراءك الاجتهادية انها اقرب للصواب
ومن فهم النفسيات بشكل عام والصبر بشكل خاص والمشاركة وسمع اراء العامل المحتك المباشر بالمشكلة وسماعك المشاكل الاكبر وكيف حلت ستكون قد واجهت المشاكل والصعوبات وانت مبتسم


----------



## فواز العنسي (31 يناير 2007)

الاحتكاك بمن هو ذو عقلية مشجعة للمواهب والمدراء المعطيين والتعامل ببساطة ومحاولة التركيز على الشخص المناسب ستقترب من الصح


----------



## فواز العنسي (31 يناير 2007)

*مواجهة المشاكل*

المشكلة لها اساس مكرر فمواجهتها والاعتراف الدقيق بمن كونها او اسباب تكوينها ستحل باقل التكاليف


----------



## mahmook (31 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يجب ان يدون المهندس كل ما يمر عليه من حلول المشاكل وتفصيلاتها سيكون عنده مع الايام مرجع ضخم خاص به


----------



## جلال الحامدي (31 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا اخواني جزاكم الله على ردودكم واقتراحاتكم نعم انها جميله ولكن على كل انسان له مركز عمل ان يحافظ على هذا المركز باالامانه والصدق وحب للاخرين كما يحب لنفسه في سبيل التقدم العلمي له ولبده الذي حظنه منذوا الصغر والتكاتف هو السبيل الامثل لهذه المشكله


----------



## abo mohamed (31 يناير 2007)

شكرا اعزائى على هذا الموضوع القيم فلكن انا لديا تجربة فى نفس اليوم بانى قد فصلت من العمل نسبة لعدم رضاء المدير بى فقدر ماصبرن ومررت اليه الكثير فى النهاية صعب عليا الصبر فما كان منى والا ان قدمت الاستقالة


----------



## م.جمال البطراوي (31 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
المصاعب التي تواجه العمل:
وحسب ما ذكره الزملاء وهم مجمعون تقريبا ان الصعوبات هى في الاساس ادارية ومن ثم فنية والتي يشملها عدم توفر الخامات او ادوات العمل وسرعة الوصول الميداني. 
وانا لست مهندسا صناعيا ولكني مهندس كهرباء وحسب طبيعة عملي مديرا لدائرة المتابعة لشركة الكهرباء محافظات غزة فانني مطلع على جميع الصعوبات التي تواجه العاملين في الشركة والتي لاتتعدى ماذكره الزملاء والذين ارجو منهم عدم اعتبار المشاكل الشخصية والذاتية التي تتعلق بالمهندس وان كان لها تأثيرها السلبي مثل مشاكل المحسوبية والموالاة والنفاق والتملق ضمن الصعوبات الي تواجهنا فالمهندس الناجح يخلق العمل وبالعمل يتفوق وبالعمل يضع الاسس والبرامج التي من شانها اثبات وجوده 0 
نحن في شركة الكهرباء نعمل في ظروف غاية في الصعوبة والتعقيد ويوجد لدينا مشاكل ومن جميع الانواع ولكننا نعمل 
ان الاصرار والتحدي اساس كل عمل ناجح ولا يملك المزاودون والمنافقون الا ان ينظروا اليكم باحترام ومن يخطوا الخطوة الاولى فليتقدم الى الثانية 0
وسيتساقط المنافقون 
اخوكم /مهندس جمال البطراوي
غزة -فلسطين


----------



## Tamrco (31 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اعجبنى جداً راى الزميل Alialsaadi فعلا هناك مشاكل تاخذ تفكير الشخص بعيدا عن الحل الصحيح فيشعر انها مشكلة كبيرة مع ان الحل امام عينة ولاكن لايراه 
مشاكل الاداره مع الاشخاص هى مشكلة فن فالتعامل مع الناس فن وليس علم فتستطيع حل مشكلة بكلمة حلوة مثلا مع شخص
وشكرا


----------



## m_rezk (1 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرأ لكل المساهمين في هذا الموضوع .
أما بالنسبة لي في مواجهة صعوبات العمل فقد حث أن هاجمني اقراني في العمل و اقرب الناس الي عندما كُلفت بإدارة العمل من قبل المديرين و ذلك لتفوقي و طموحاتي و لكن للاسف ان الزمللاء في العمل يرحبون باي شخص يأتي من خارج العمل و يقوم بإدارتهم و توزيع العمل عليهم ختي ان لم يكن يفهم او يعلم عن طبيعة عملنا اي شيء المهم انه لا يأتي واحد منهم و يتفوق عليم و مستعدين لعدواته و القول عليه بما ليس فيه عند الإدارة حتي يسقط من نظر الرؤساء و الشجار معه و لا يعلوا عليهم في العمل مع انهم اكلوا و شربوا معه و لا هم يريدون التفوق و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله الوحد مش عارف يعمل ايه و تركت الترقية و إدارة العمل هذا ما و جده مناسبا بالنسبة لي لان للاسف حدث هذا من اقرب الناس الي و احبهم الي قلبي .


----------



## وينك تعال (1 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم

رائع رائع رائع

الله يعطيكم العافية و يبارك فيكم

أخي 

فعلا هذه تحصل لكن مع الايام و الحكمة في التعامل معهم و التيسير عليهم خاصة في البداية إن شاء الله كل شئ يصير تمام.
أما بالنسبة لمن قلت عنه (اقرب الناس الي و احبهم الي قلبي ) فلعلها ردت فعل سريعة و الناس هذه الايام الصبر قليل عندهم ، فأنظر الى طيبته فإن كان كذلك فسيعود كما كان . بالتوفيق


----------



## abooueed3 (1 فبراير 2007)

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل على مديري المباشر
sc


----------



## ابو اثير (2 فبراير 2007)

*كيف تواجه مصاعب العمل*

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوتي واخواتي الكرام
اود المشاركة في تقديم بعض النصائح للزملاء الذين دخلو مجال العمل حديثا:-
1-حاول الأستفادة من كونك مستجدا واجمع اكبر قدر ممكن من المعلومات والخبرات عن طريق السؤال والمشاركة الفعلية في العمل (العمل بيدك مع الفنيين) لأنك ستجد صعوبة في ذلك بعد قضائك سنة او اكثر بالعمل.
2- عليك بالتواضع المحمود مع من هم ضمن مسؤوليتك وخصوصا الفنيين من ذوي الخبرة وسوف ترى انك لست بحاجة الى خبرة مسؤولك الذي قد يكون اخذ المسؤولية ليس عن كفاءة وخبرة.
3- لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا تسعى وراء المناصب واتركها لتسعى ورائك لأن مسؤولك ان احس منك خطرا يهدد كرسيه سوف يسعى الى نقل صورة مشوهة لك عند المسؤول الأعلى ويمنع عنك خبراته.
4-عليك بالتحلي بالأخلاق الأسلامية في العمل كما ذكر بعض الأخوة من الصدق والوفاء واتقان العمل ...الخ وحاول ان لايكون لك عدو ولا حتى واحد في دائرتك. 
5-اذا كنت جديرا بمنصب ولم تحصل عليه لسبب او لآخر فلا تدع ذلك يوثر على اندفاعك وجديتك في العمل واجعل اخلاصك في عملك لله محتسبا (والحق يعلو ولا يعلى عليه)
6- حاول ان تطور نفسك باستمرار بالمطالعة ومتابعة المستجدات وتعلم الأمور القانونية والأقتصادية والمالية والادارية في دائرتك ولا تقتصر على الأمور الفنية المتعلقة باختصاصك.

واخيرا اسأ الله سبحانه ان يرزقني واياكم السداد في الراي والعزيمة في القول والأخلاص في العمل 

والسلام عليكم


----------



## ابو اثير (2 فبراير 2007)

*كيف تواجه مصاعب العمل*

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوتي واخواتي الكرام
اود المشاركة في تقديم بعض النصائح للزملاء الذين دخلو مجال العمل حديثا:-
1-حاول الأستفادة من كونك مستجدا واجمع اكبر قدر ممكن من المعلومات والخبرات عن طريق السؤال والمشاركة الفعلية في العمل (العمل بيدك مع الفنيين) لأنك ستجد صعوبة في ذلك بعد قضائك سنة او اكثر بالعمل.
2- عليك بالتواضع المحمود مع من هم ضمن مسؤوليتك وخصوصا الفنيين من ذوي الخبرة وسوف ترى انك لست بحاجة الى خبرة مسؤولك الذي قد يكون اخذ المسؤولية ليس عن كفاءة وخبرة.
3- لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا تسعى وراء المناصب واتركها لتسعى ورائك لأن مسؤولك ان احس منك خطرا يهدد كرسيه سوف يسعى الى نقل صورة مشوهة لك عند المسؤول الأعلى ويمنع عنك خبراته.
4-عليك بالتحلي بالأخلاق الأسلامية في العمل كما ذكر بعض الأخوة من الصدق والوفاء واتقان العمل ...الخ وحاول ان لايكون لك عدو ولا حتى واحد في دائرتك. 
5-اذا كنت جديرا بمنصب ولم تحصل عليه لسبب او لآخر فلا تدع ذلك يوثر على اندفاعك وجديتك في العمل واجعل اخلاصك في عملك لله محتسبا (والحق يعلو ولا يعلى عليه)
6- حاول ان تطور نفسك باستمرار بالمطالعة ومتابعة المستجدات وتعلم الأمور القانونية والأقتصادية والمالية والادارية في دائرتك ولا تقتصر على الأمور الفنية المتعلقة باختصاصك.

واخيرا اسأ الله سبحانه ان يرزقني واياكم السداد في الراي والعزيمة في القول والأخلاص في العمل 

والسلام عليكم


----------



## عدنان_1 (2 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اخواني الأعزاء ان بعض الأشخاص يرتكبون أخطاء ويرمون أخطائهم على غيرهم وهؤلاء عديمين الثقة في أنفسهم اريد القول الي مايغلط مايتعلم ولايكتسب خبرة والشاطرالي يغلط ويعترف بغلطه ويتعلم من غلطة وهكذا يكتسب الخبرة وفي الأخير كلنا بشرنغلط ونتعلم من غلطنا والواحد مننا ماخلق متعلم .


----------



## عبد الرؤوف درويش (2 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان مشاكل ومصاعب العمل اليومي التي تواجه المهندس تختلف من مهندس الى اخر وذلك حسب المجالات المختلفة , فمشاكل الأشراف تختلف عن مشاكل التنفيذ وكذلك التصميم بالنسبة الي شخصياً كمهندس مدني وانا اعمل في مجال التصميم والأشراف اجد الهموم والمشاكل التالية:
1) في مجال الترقيات الأدارية فأن المحسوبية والواسطة هي اساس التقييم.
2) الأجر المتدني والذي لا يتوافق مع حجم العمل.
3) في المجال الفني طمع المقاولين المحليين في تحقيق اكبر قدر من الربح على حساب الجودة والمواصفات, وقديلجئون احياناً الى عرض الرشوة.
اواجه هذه الهموم بالأضافة الى هموم العمل اليومي بالصبر والرضى بحكم الله ومخافة الله وان لا اجعل الله اهون الناظرين الي والأمانة العلمية واحترام اخلاق المهنة , والبحث عن اعمال اخرى قانونية لزيادة دخلي حتى اتمكن من مواجهة اعباء الحياة كأعطاء دورات في مراكز تعليمية على برامج هنسية (اتوكاد, بروكن, ستاد 3......الخ).


----------



## hossam1965 (2 فبراير 2007)

في الحقيقة في عالمنا العربي الأهواء الشخصية لبعض المديريين هي التي تغلب في الأخر علي أي رأي وإن كان صادق ولكن في رأيي الشخصي أية في القران الكريم تحل هذة المشكلة أو أي مشكلة.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ومن يتقي الله يجعل له مخرجاً... صدق الله العظيم


----------



## النشط الفعال (2 فبراير 2007)

نشكرك على أطروحاتكم الرائعه
بالنسبه لحل المشكله أرى أنه يجب أن توجد اكبر عددد ممكن من البدائل والحلول ومن ثم مناقشتها مع فريق العمل للتوصل للحل الامثل


----------



## ابو متقى (2 فبراير 2007)

اعتقد ان التدخل المباشر من الاداريين فى المشاكل الفنية البحتة يعد مشكلة حيث يقال لك حل المشكلة الفلانية بسرعة بسرعة بغض النظر عن هذا هو الحل الصحيح ام لا.


----------



## mhmadsedra (3 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الأخ فواز العنسي احب أن اقدم لك فائق احترامي وتقديري لكل جهد بذلته في المنتدى فأنت انسان رائع بكل معنى الكلمة وادعوا الله عز وجل ان يوفقك في حياتك العلمية والعملية , كما أرجو أن تتحفنا بمواضيع رائعة كهذا الموضوع المميز سلامي واحترامي لكل من شارك في الموضوع لأنني استفدت منكم جميعا واسمحوا لي ان اكون اخاً لكم في عائلتكم الموقرة 
اخوكم محمد


----------



## عدنان النجار (3 فبراير 2007)

موضوع جيد جدا


----------



## yousif (3 فبراير 2007)

*مشاكل العمل*

ان الخبرة العملية الاساسية هي المعيار للخبرة بالعمل فاعتقد ان سنوات العمل الطويلة تخلق منك نموذج للتعامل مع المشاكل وعموما يعاني من المشاكل هم المبتدئون والاخر يعاني من تلك المشاكل الدكتوريون بمواقع عملهم واذا واجهك يا اخي المهندس مثل الاخير فاطلب من النقل لمكان اخر

مع الشكر والتقدير
اخوكم
المهندس 
ابويعقوب البصري​


----------



## QAIS Shakir (3 فبراير 2007)

لا يوجدعمل بدون صعوبات لكن الأهم هو حكمة التعامل معها


----------



## مجاهد بندي (3 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
حقيقه اذا كانت المشاكل فنيه فهي تعد من المشاكل التي تضيف
الي الفني الخبره فلا خوف منها..بل تكون محبذه لنا لاضافة الجديد.
اما اذا كانت اداريه فعلي الفرد ان يكون حذرا منذ البدايه وذلك بالتعاقد الواضح
لكل مستحقاتك حتي تتفرغ بشكل كامل للعمل لان العمل الفني بشكل عام هو نوع من الابداع
لذا يتطلب الذهن المتفرغ له.


----------



## دريد1 (3 فبراير 2007)

*مصاعب العمل*

:5: من المضحك في هذه الايام أنك تشاهد الشخص الذي لايمك اختصاص أو حرفة يعمل في مجال الكومبيوتر والمهندس يجلس بدون عمل إن لله في خلقه شؤون وشكراً:80: :80:


----------



## x-manh (3 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله اما بعد :
:15: حسب رايي يمكن التغلب على مصاعب العمل عن طريق :
1- مواجهة المشاكل اليومية وعدم التاني في حل المشاك حيث ذكرت الامثال العربية " لا تؤجل عمل اليوم الى الغد "
2-ارساء جو من المرح لكي يمكن العامل او صاحب العمل من محبة العمل وهنا يكمن سر نجاح كل شركة اي في محبة العمال للعمل حتى ولو انه يوجد من لا يفضل ان يكون هنالك جو من المرح يجب على العمال في اوقات الفراغ استغلال الوقت للترفيه عن بعضهم البعض .

:67: :68: اتمنا ان اكون قد استطعت ان افيد من اراد الافادة 
مع الشكر asbrans


----------



## علي الاعرجي (3 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اعتقد ان عدم المهنية في العمل وعدم وضع الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب هيه وراء تلك الاخطاء في العمل وهذه الاخطاء تجر ورائها اخطاء والنتيجة واحدة


----------



## علي الاعرجي (3 فبراير 2007)

واعتقد ان الظلم في العمل وعدم اعطاء كل ذي حقا حقه يؤدي الى الاحباط والنتيجة تراجع الانتاج


----------



## علي الاعرجي (3 فبراير 2007)

واعتقد ان تدخل الاداريين في العمل الفني مصيبة لانهم لا يفهمون ما العمل الفني


----------



## م/عبدالعزيز (3 فبراير 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

الحمد لله أنا من خلال خبرتي أرى أن الموضوع أبسط من ما نتخيل فهو 
أولا : يحتاج الى عزيمة صادقة في التعلم واكتساب الخبرة والطموح الدائم الى الوصول الى أقرب درجات الكمال في العمل وذلك يتم عن طريق السؤال والمشاهدة والبحث فليس عيبا أن ترى العامل كيف يعمل وطبيعة عمله وتقف الى جانبه أثناء العمل وأن تتواصل مع من هم أقل منك درجة وتسألهم ان أردت التعلم ولاينقص ذلك من قدرك 
ثانيا : تطوير القدرات أي أن تأخذ المعلومة وتبحث كيف تطورها وتحسن أداء العمل .
اما ماتواجه من مشاكل من بعض الناس في اعطاء المعلومات فهو شئ منتشر ولهؤلاء الناس آرائهم وفلسفاتهم فلا تنظر اليهم وتجاوزهم وابحث عن المعلومة من مصدرها وان كان هو مصدرها فسوف تجد مصدرا آخر حتى لو عن طريق هذا الموقع الرائع الذي أعتقد أن الخبراء فيه لن يبخلوا بأي معلومة عندهم تفيد في حل مشكلات أو استفسارات في مجال التخصص يعني طرح المشكلة بشكل عام ليس هدفا ولكن اسأل عن ماأردت من معلومة من هذا الشخص ولم يجبك فيجيبك هنا أهل الخبرة والاختصاص فتكون الفائدة أعم وأفضل وليس عيبا مهما كان السؤال ولكن العيب أن لا تسأل وتتعلم هذا ما أرى والله أعلم
شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## ناصر العليان (3 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك اخوي محمد على طرح الموضوع 
وهذه اول مشاركة ولي الشرف بذلك 
فيما يخص مشاكل العمل قد يكون نطاق عملي يختلف عن الاعضاء الاخرين لكنه يقع ضمن الاختصاصات الهندسية فانا اعمل في مجال تصميم المطبوعات وهنا لا اقصد الاعلانات وغيرها وانما معني تحديدا بنشر المواد الاعلامية على صفحة بيضاء لتكون مقبولة للقراء في اليوم التالي 
ومشاكل العمل الصحفي لا تعد ولا تحصى واتعسها انك تفاجيء بدخول احدهم ليقول ارجو وضع هذه المادة على الصفحة الفلانية رغم انك اكملت التصميم وتتجهز للارسال المشكلة الثانية التي يتحملها مهندس التصميم او الفني او المصمم هو عدم كفاية المادة وهنا تبدا بالاجتهاد عن كيفية مليء الصفحة مثل استحداث صور او تكبير الخطوط او غير ذلك لكن اعتبرها مهنة جميلة جدا كونها تبرز ابداع المصمم وفنه وايضا انه يشعر بفخر عند رؤيته عمله في اليوم التالي وهي بيد الجمهور 
تحياتي لك اخ محمد واسف للاطالة في الحديث


----------



## هانى حمدى عبدالعال (4 فبراير 2007)

الزملاء المهندسين بعد التحية بالنسبة لمصاعب العمل وكيفية مواجهتا بالنسبة للمهندس حديث التخرج هى العمل تحت ضغوط نفسية من المديرين ويجب على المهندس حديث التخرج مواجهة تلك المشكلة بالصبر حتى لا يقع فى دوامة الرفض وان يتقبل تلك الامور ببساطة ويتعامل معها كما لو كانت غير موجودة وحتى يكتسب الخبرة الكافية بالامور الفنية والادارية .


----------



## ابا صلاح الدين (4 فبراير 2007)

*الالتزام*

الاعزاء المهندسين
الجميع يتفق علي ان مهنة الهندسة من المهن الشاقة والتي تتطلب جهدا نوعيا للتغلب علي مشاكل العمل وهي كالاتي :
1- مشاكل فنية والتي اري ان المهندس انطلاقا من رضا الله تبارك وتعالي ان يكون متقنا لعمله كما قال الحبيب المصطفي ( ان الله يحب اذا عنل احدكم عملا ان يتقنه) ولن يتم الاتقان الا بالتعرف علي اصول المهنة واعجب علي بعض المهندسين الذين لا يفتحون كتابا او مجلة علمية او بحث علمي للاطلاع عليها بمجرد التخرج حيث يجب ان تكون للمهندس قراءاته التي ترفع مستواه اضافة الي الدورات او الشهادات العليا .............................الخ.
2- مشاكل تتعلق بمعاملة الاخرين حيث يجب ان يكون المهندس متمتعا بسمت خاص من الخلق مصداقا لقوله صلي الله عليه وسلم ( الدين المعاملة) حيث يجب علي المهندس ان يحضر بعض الدورات الخاصة برفع المستوي المهاري للمعاملات مثل فن الحوار ومهارات التحدث والانصات.
3-المداومة علي ممارسة الافعال التي تكسب قلوب الناس مثل قضاء حوائج من حولك والبعد عن الفظاظة في معاملة الناس واللين والرافة والسماحة في البيع والشراء والاقتضاء وحسن الانصات والتكلم مع الناس وتوزيع الابتسامات علي الجميع والاقبال علي الناس بالكلية اثناء الحديث معهم .
4- معاملة الله تبارك وتعالي والاشعور برقابته العلوية لك في المال واشعار الناس بامانتك وخلقك وحرصك علي الحلال والبعد عن الحرام.
5- عدم الدخول كطرف في مشاحنات من معك في العمل بل تكون عامل اصلاح حسب القواعد الشرعية.
6- الالتزام في المواعيد حضورا وانصرافا .
7- لاتحمل نفسك اكثر مما تطيق حتي تتقن ماتعمل.
8- احترام رؤسائك ومرؤسيك .
حقيقة الامر يطول وللحديث بقية
والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## WALEED M. (4 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الواجب على كل مهندس منا أن يقف الى جانب زميله اذا وقع عليه ظلم و بذالك شيئا فشيئا تتلاشى آثار هذه التصرفات (تتبع العورات--- الكذب--النفاق--الواسطة والمحسوبية-- منافسة غير شريفة) و لا تنتهي.


----------



## صالح القيسي (4 فبراير 2007)

*العراق _الانبار*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكورين شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع
اخوتي الاعزاء
ناخذ الموضوع من جانب اسلامي وكل الاحتكارات نضعه جانب ونتعامل بروح الاخوة الصادقة ونتغلب على جميع المشاكل الفنية والادارية فيجب ان نتعاون جميعا لحل مشكلاتنا وننظر لما يدور حولنا من احداث فكل مهندس بجب ان يخطط جدول زمني يومي او اسبوعي او شهري لكل عمل يقوم به ويحدد مسبقا الفترة اللازمة والمواد والكوادر المطلوبة وان يختار العناصر الجيدة والمخلصة والتي تعمل لله بدون مراقبة وبالتعاون والمحبة والانسجام يتم حل جميع المشاكل والتقدم للامام ونعمل كخلية النحل ونقوم كل واحد منا الى اخيهوباساليب حديثة ومطورة ونستفاد من تجارب الاخرين وشكر


----------



## ammarmu (4 فبراير 2007)

*لمواجهة المتاعب....*

اخوتي الاعزاء لمواجهة اي مصاعب في العمل ينبغي الاخذ بالاتي:
1- عدم التسرع في الحكم واعطاء القرارات التصميمية والتنفيذية بعد دراسة شاملة للواقع الموجود والتاني في اعطاء الحلول مع مراعات انعكاسها مستقبلا على النواحي التنفيذية الجانبية اي دراسة شاملة لكافة المنظومات الخدمية للبناية.
2- التقرير اليومي للاعمال المنجزة وتحديد اماكن الاخطاء وسببها وكيفية معالجتها لاحقا، حيث ان التقرير اليومي مفيد جدا ويجنبك النسيان ويعلمك بالانجازات وتقدم العمل.
3- محاولة الاستفادة من المهندسين الاستشاريين وتدوين الملاحظات من الامور الغاية في الاهمية خاصة في الاعمال التي هي خارج نطاق خرائط التنفيذ والتي تكون من ارتجال المهندس الاستشاري او صاحب العمل.
4- التاكد مسبقا من الخرائط الهندسية قبل الذهاب لموقع العمل ومحاولة مطابتها على الواقع ومدى ملائمتها له. في حالة بطلان ذلك تجنب اخذ قرارات ارتجالية قد تكون صحيحة ولكنها قد لاتحظى بموافقه رب العمل او المهندس المسوول.
5-لاتحاول مجادلة رب العمل دون الالمام والاحاطة بجوانب المشكلة.
ختاما اسال الله لكم التوفيق...
اخوكم المعمار عمار المصلاوي


----------



## اكسنو (4 فبراير 2007)

سؤال جيد للنقاش حيث إن أكثرنا يعاني من هذه المشكله ليس نحن كمهندسين فقط وانما بالمستوى العام
لجميع أفراد المجتمعات العامله. وفي رأي المتواضع هناك نوعيين من الصعوبات التي تواجه الفرد في العمل 1-التقنيه
2-الشخصيه

التقنيه : وحلها في 1- زياده الدراسه المعلوماتيه للنظام المعمول به ومعرفه أدق التفاصيل بهذا النظام وحلول المشاكل المحتمله خلال عمل هذا النظام
2- زياده عامل الخبره ممايعطي تراكم معرفي للمشكله التي تواجه النظام

الشخصيه : 1- عزل الفكر أثنا العمل بما خارج العمل وتكمن صعوبه هذه الخطوه في عدم توفير أكثر المصانع أو الشركات لطبيب علم النفس الصناعي 
2- محاوله زرع بيئه جيده بين أفراد النظام مما يعطي مجال واسع للحركه فيه والمعايشه(علما بأن النقطه الاخير تعتمد على قدره الشخص بشكل أساسي).راجيا وشاكرا أرأكم .ودمتم


----------



## samaden (5 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم اظن ان اكثرالصعوبات او المشكلات التي تواجه المهندسين حديثي التخرج وخاصه المهندسات هي احتكار المعلومات من ذوي الخبرة وتمسكهم بإرائهم حيث لا يتقبلوا ما هو جديد كما ان تقنية المعلومات و البرامج الهندسية التي لم تواكب فترة التي عملوا بها وعدم قدرتهم على مواكبتها في هذه الايام تجعلهم يعاملون حديثي التخرج بنديه


----------



## سامر راضي (5 فبراير 2007)

Need a mentor 
I've been in IT for about 2 years, and up until last month have always had someone within the workplace above me that I can talk to about the job, projects, difficulties etc. 


أنت بحاجه إلى معلم / موجه
أنا أعمل في مجال الهندسه منذ عدة سنوات ، فالصعوبات والمشاكل بالمشاريع لا تنتهي. ولكن خلال الأشـهر الأخيرة وجدت بـعض التغـيير ولأول مره أجد نفسي أعمـل بدون أية صعوبات
في البداية تشعر بأنك وحيد معزول ومضغوط بالعمل ولا تستطيع أن تتعامل مع الآخرين وخصوصاً من هم أعلى منك إدارياً... حيث كنت أتساءل هل يوجد من يعانون مثلي أم لا؟!
ولكن خلال الأشهر الأخيره إلتقيت بأحد أعضاء الإدارة من المهندسين الذين لهم باع طويل وخبرة تتجاوز 33 سنة في الهندسة... هذا المهندس الكبير إستطاع تفهم مشاكلي وتوجيه قدراتي بما يعود بالنفع على الشركة...
ولـهذا أقترح على كل شخص يواجه صعوبات بالعمل أن يبحث عن من يوجهه ويرشده إلى كيفية التعامل مع مشاكل العمل ممن هم من ذووا الخبرة ، ومن مروا بنفس صعوبات العمل...
والله ولي التوفيق... وشكرا


----------



## ahmad har (5 فبراير 2007)

]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم....
الموضوع شيق للغاية لأني عانيت من هذه المصاعب والأهم من ذلك أن الشخص يقع في حيرة دائمة
هل يساير رب العمل ويؤمن على كلامه ليبتغي عندة الدرجات الرفيعة أم يواجه المشاكل بحزم وشدة وقد يطرد من عمله
هل يعتبر نفسه ( يرفس النعمة ) أم يثق بأن رزقه على الله عندما رزقه في بطن أمه ولم يكن يملك حولا ولا قوة 
وأطرح موضوعا آخر ازا استطاع المهندس أو غيره استيعاب الضغوطات الصغيرة فهل عليه فعلا أن يحاول ذلك أم عليه أن يرفضها لأنها قد تجره ال التنازلات الكبيرة


----------



## ايهاب صبري (5 فبراير 2007)

يا اخي العمل بالعراق صعب جدا و لكن الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## ايهاب صبري (5 فبراير 2007)

الرجاء من الاخوة الذين لديهم كتب على برنامج Sap2000 مساعدتنا وبعث هذا اكتب على بريدي الالكتروني. مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## electrichuman (5 فبراير 2007)

موضوع مهم 
فما نحتاجه حسب وجهة نظري الآليات الخاصة بالتغلب ومقاومة هذه الصعاب من طرق التعامل مع اصحاب العقول المتحجرة والاناني وبالعموم اصحاب الطباع الصعبة.


----------



## RBF (5 فبراير 2007)

*دراسة المشاكل التي تقابل العملية التنفيذية مصــــر*

المشاكل التي تقابل العملية التنفيذية في مصر

العملية التنفيذية هي الجزء العملي في فن العمارةو هي من أهم أجزاء العملية المعمارية، و لذا يجب أن يقوم بها متخصصون كل في مجاله،لكي يخرج المنتج النهائي في الصورة المطلوبة و المرجوة ، و لهذا يجب أن يتوافر لها أساسيات هذه الصناعة.
و لأنها صناعة فلها مشاكلها و نحن هنا بصدد عرض جزء من هذه المشاكل من خلال تحليل علمي لبحث ميداني مع عرض بعض التقنيات لحلها.


1.	المشاكل الادارية :


1.	المشاكل الورقية :
•	أستصدار التراخيص 
•	محاولات التعدي علي القانون 
•	طول الاجراءات القانونية 
	مياة
	كهرباء
	صرف صحي 
•	زيادة المراحل الخاصة بكل عملية عن المعدلات .
•	مثال : الازالة : 
o	تقديم الطلب
o	لجنة أولي
o	لجنة ثانية
o	موافقة رئيس الحي
o	تأشيرة المحافظ


2.	المقاول :
•	عدم التزام المقاول بما جاء في كراسة الشروط والمواصفات
•	اختلاف المواد عن العينات المقدمة
•	الاخلال بالجدول الزمني .


3.	المالك :
•	عدم ألتزام المالك بتقديم المستخلصات في مواعيدها المحدد
•	إحداث تغيير مفاجئ في التصاميم يتطلب تعديلات في المبني 


4.	الاستشاري : قلة الرسومات المقدمة أو عدم متابعة العمل بصورة جيدة .

5.	اختلاف الاسعار علي مدي فترة المشروع يسبب حدوث مشاكل يمكن أن تؤدي لأيقاف المشروع في بعض الاحيان








2.	المشاكل العملية :

2-1 الموقع :

1-	مكان الموقع : اختلاف مكان الموقع يوجد صعوبة في التعامل معه كعدم وجود مكان 
صعوبة الوصول إليه ( علي البحر )
2-	اكتشاف وجود آثار في المكان يؤدي إلي تعطيل العمل لفترة قد تطول و قد يلغى المشروع نهائياً
3-	المياة الجوفية : تؤثرتأثيرا مباشرا علي المشروع إذا لم تعامل المعاملة المطلوبة 

2-2 العمال : 

1-	عدم وجود العمالة المدربة الكافية : يؤدي إلي أخطار كثيرة في التنفيذ
•	ضعف الخرسانة
•	اختلاف المناسيب بين الادوار .
2-	جهل العمال : يمكن أن يتسبب في عدة ظواهر تلفية مثل :
•	أخطاء التشوين
•	اتلاف العزل 
•	عدم تطبيق الالوان المختارة في التشطيبات .
3-	معايير السلامة : قلة الاهتمام بمعايير السلامة يتسبب في فقد الكثير من العمال مما يتسبب في تكاليف جديدة .
•	عدم أرتداء خوذات السلامة .
•	عدم الاهتمام بتأمين السقالات .
•	التعامل مع الادوات باستهتار.




2-3 العمل :

	أساسيات ( ما قبل التشطيب )


1-	التوقيع : مطابقة الرسومات علي الموقع .
دائما ما يخلف مشاكل في بداية العمل نتيجة اختلاف شكل الموقع من الرسومات وما يستتبع ذلك من محاولات لأستعدال الموقع أو تحويره ليطابق الرسومات .
عند وجود منسوب التأسيسس علي أرتفاع قليل من الارض تحدث مشكلة ظهور جزء من القواعهد فوق الارض ولهذا يجب الدقة في أستخدام المناسيب .

2-	وجود معوقات أثناء الحفر :
o	قواعد قديمة – سملات عابرة .
ويتعامل معها إما بإزالتها أو استخدامها في المشروع مع محاولة التعديل الانشائي ليتناسب معها .
o	خطوط صرف – كهرباء ...................

3-	الدك: في المواقع ذات المساحات الكبري لا يتم دك الردم في بعض الاماكن جيداً مما قد يؤدي إلي هبوط المبني بعد ذلك 

4-	تأخير المواد : عندما تتأخر المواد لأي سبب يتوقف العمل أو علي الاقل هبوط السرعة يؤدي إلي اختلاف مواعيد التسليم وضعف الانتاجية .

5-	سوء مصنعية صب الخرسانات : 
o	واجهات : يؤدي ذلك لاختلافات في بروز الواجهات ( 3-4 سم ) مما يؤدي إلي تباين في مناسيب التربية والبياض .
o	الأدوار: اختلاف عرض الممرات من قطاع لأخر يؤدي لاختلافات في التربية والتشطيبات وأيضا اختلاف مناسيب الأرضيات .

6-	تعشيش الخرسانة : عدم خبرة العمال في صب الخرسانات قد يؤدي لظاهرة تعشيش الخرسانة وهي وجود عدة مناطق داخل الجسم بدون خرسانة فيكون الجسم ممتاز ومن الداخل "مخوخ" .

7-	السلالم : عدم حساب الزيادات في أول سلمة في الرسومات التنفيذية يؤدي لاختلاف درجات السلم داخل الموقع فأول سلمة يجب زيادة أرتفاعها حوالي سبعة سم عن المعتاد تحسيبا لتشطيب الارضيات .

8-	الحر : بسبب شدة الحر في بعض المناطق , يقل الزمن الطبيعي لشك الخرسانة ولتلافي ذلك تستخدم إضافات كميائية لتأخير زمن الشك ولا تؤثر علي الخرسانة .

9-	التصاق الشدات الخشب بالخرسانة عند شكها يؤدي لتكسر الخشب عند فكه ولتلافي ذلك تستخدم إضافات خاصة مع الخرسانة أو يرش الخشب بالماء في تتابع معين .

	التشطيبات :


1-	قلة خبرة المقاولين في تنفيذ الاشكال الهندسية غير المعتادة مثل المثمنات والاشكال ذات المنحنيات الكثيرة .

2-	صعوبة الوصول لأشكال معينة في الارضيات أو الحوائط تطلب في التصميمات لاختلاف الواقع عن الرسم .

3-	اختلاف درجات الالوان المطلوبة عن التصميم يؤدي لحدوث مشاكل عند التسليم .


----------



## عقيل ابو مسلم (6 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يمكننا مواجهه الصعوبات في العمل بالصبر وعدم التسامح مع الاخطاء الفنية والادارية 
كون ذلك ينعكس على المنتوج وبالتالي على سمعة الشركة او المعمل وهذا بدورة يلقي بالظلالة على اقتصاد الدولة وسمعة منتوجاتها...... تحياتي


----------



## نهله عماد (6 فبراير 2007)

راىى ان احسن شيء لمواجهة المشاكل الاداريه اللتى لا دخل لكفائة المهندس و مستوى عمله
هو اهمالها وعدم التفكير بها كثيرا
و الفضل ان نجعل كل الأهتمام على المشاكل الفنيه لأنها اللتي تقييم بحق
وأذكركم بأن الله لآيضيع أجر من أحسن عملا وأن لكل مجتهج نصيب


----------



## kain (7 فبراير 2007)

_السلام عليكم 
انا باعتقادي لابد للمهندس وخاصه المبتدئ ان يواجهه بعض المشاكل لتكون لديه الخبره المستقبليه للنجاح ولتفادي مثل هكذا مشاكل , واعتقد ان المهندس الناجح هو الذي يتعامل مع مشاكل العمل ببرود _.


----------



## محمد اكرم الشرعة (7 فبراير 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## النبراس. (7 فبراير 2007)

العمل ومشاكله لا يأتي يوم وتنتهي
ولكن بالتعاون والاخلاص تتم الامور
وحب لاخيك ماتحبه لنفسك
اخوكم السيد الهاشمي


----------



## النبراس. (7 فبراير 2007)

عند وجود عدة مشاكل بالعمل
أبدء بالاعمال الفنية اولا والاعمال التي بها فترة تلاحيه
ثم الاعمال الادارية
ثم الاعمال التخطيطية للمسقبل القريب
ثم الاعمال التخطيطية للمستقبل البعيد
اخوكم السيد الهاشمي


----------



## mena01234 (7 فبراير 2007)

اهلا بالجميع

جذبني العنوان الشيق للموضوع (كيف تواجه مصاعب العمل)

على الرابط التالي موضوع اعتقد انه سوف يفيد في هذا الخصوص

مع وافر التحية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=43570


----------



## h_hmouze (8 فبراير 2007)

احتكار المعلومات موجود بشكل كبير للاسف عند الكثيرين و هذا يدل على ضعف الايمان و كما تفضل الكثير من الزملاء في مشاركتهم يمكن الحصول على المعلومات من مصادر اخرى كثيرة أما في ما يتعلق في المشاكل الاخرى فيجب التحلي بالصبر و المثابرة و محاولة فهم طرق تفكير الاخرين و من هذا و التعامل معهم من هذا المنطلق لا تلول كسب العداءات في العمل و لكن يجب ان تكون حازما في بعض الامور كي لا تفقد ما يسمى بالبرستيج فهذا ايضا ضروري جدا و هذا الامر منوط بطبيعة الالشخاص الذين تتعامل معهم 
هذا رأيي و أرجوا منكم تصحيحي ان كنت مخطأ


----------



## q.s king (8 فبراير 2007)

اشكركم اخواني المهندسين على الموضوع الجيد الي راح يساعد اخواني المهندسين الجدد
انا من راي ان معرفة المشكلة وتشخيصها يعتبر نصف الحل
دائما احاول اعرف المشكلة وشو اسبابها وبعدين بفكر كيف احلها
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## Aref Herbawi (8 فبراير 2007)

و الله يا اخواني المهندسين , انا لساتني ما خلصت جامعة , يعني اقل من سنة انشالله بصير مهندس كهرباء , و لهداك الحين , انشالله بالاول اقدر الاقي شغل , و بعدين منخبركو شو المشاكل اللي بتواجهني , المهم نتخرج على خير بالاول , و نلاقي شغل , سلامي الحار لكم , من ابن الأرض المحتلة


----------



## ياسر الذبيانى (8 فبراير 2007)

فى رأيى أن أخطر مشكلة يمكن أن تواجه المهندس فى محل عمله وخاصة حديث التخرج هى التعالى
عن محاولة الحصول على المعلومة بلباقة سواء من نظرائه أو ممن هم أقل منه فى المؤهل العلمى
وأكثر منه خبرة.
وحل هذه المشكلة يتلخص من وجهة نظرى فى أن يرسخ المهندس فى ذهنه أنه سيبقى دائما و أبدا
طالبا للعلم فى مجال تخصصه مهما علت مرتبته ؛ ففوق كل ذى علم عليم.


----------



## jarrah3 (8 فبراير 2007)

تطبيق الادارة الجيدةالتخطيط التنظيم التحفيز الاشراف


----------



## الرائد الهندسي (10 فبراير 2007)

*تعريف ماهية الصعوبات ومن ثم متعريف طرق حلها*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد مررت وتصفحت عدة ردود علي موضوع الصعوبات التي تواجه المهندسين وللأسف وجدت أنها كلها تنصب علي العوامل النفسية التي تواجة المهندس ونظرية المؤامرة التي تسيطر علي تفكير غالبية المهندسين
ولكن رويداً رويداً ومع بعض القيم الدينية سنتغلب عليها بإذن الله وسأسوق لكم بعض الأمور التي في رأيي صعوبات نختلقها بأيدينا
1 - عندما يتم تعيين مهندسين بشركة ما نجد عدم قدرته علي الإندماج النفسي مع روسائه ومرؤسيه.
ونجده يحتاج إلي بعض المهارات التي يفتقدها بالطبع في التواصل مع الغير فتبدأ نظرية المؤامرة تسيطر عليه، كالتالي :
مديري يريد أن يستغل جهلي ويريدني أن أكتب تقرير يفيد بأن المواد الخام الموردة جيدة وهي ليست كذلك.
مرؤسي لا يطيع أوامري حيث أنه يعتقد أني جديد بالعمل ولا أفهم أي شئ، لأن التعلم برأيه فقط عملي أما ما تعلمته فهو نظري.
ومن هنا أعزائي تبدأ المصيبة ويبدأ الشيطان بتنصيب نفسه سيد الموقف يبث سمومه بين جميع الأطراف وينفرط العقد ويختل النظام الذي لا يكون إلا في أفلامنا الخياليه الفاشلة أيضاً.
عموماً للحديث بقية لسلسلة من الردود علي هذا الموضوع الحيوي.
وفي النهايه أحب أن أتقدم بالشكر لمقترح هذا الموضوع والله الموفق


----------



## صناعي1 (10 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم

لعلي أضيف الى ذلك أن هناك خللا في المناهج الدراسية التي تركز على النواحي النظرية في التدريس، وان تم تناول اي جانب عملي فهو لا يتعدى التطبيقات في المختبرات و لكن لا يوجد مساقات لتجهيز المهندس للتعامل مع الواقع العملي (مثل مهارات ادارة العمل، اساليب الاتصال الفعال، مهارات ادارة الافرد، الخ). 

و يمكن ان يكتسب المهندس مثل هذه المهارات التي تساعده على التعامل مع واقعه و التكيف مع ظروف العمل عن طريق دورات لامنهجية في الجامعة او عن طريق قيام نقابات المهندسين بعمل برنامج تدريبي متكامل للمهارات الأساسية التي تلزم المهندس و يتم اعطاءها للمهندسين حديثي التخرج اما مجانا او باسعار زهيدة.

و الله الموفق


----------



## الثلايا (10 فبراير 2007)

في الحقيقة لابد من مواجهة جميع مصاعب ومتاعب العمل بصبر وحلم واحيانا الى تضحية في سبيل الحصول على استفادة معلومة واحدة وانصح الجميع بعدم البخل على اخوانهم بالمعلومات وشكرا على طرحكم هذا الموضوع


----------



## الرائد الهندسي (10 فبراير 2007)

*كيف نواجة صعوبات العمل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إستكمالاً لردي السابق بخصوص وجود بعض الصعوبات التي نختلقها في العمل تحت مسمي نظرية المؤامرة:
قام زميل عضو بالرد علي ما سبق وكتبته وقد أكد بالرد أن الموضوع يتطلب تزويد مهندسينا ببعض المهارات التي يفتقدونها بشدة، حيث لا يمتلك الفرد منهم إلا بعض المعلومات الفنية. بينما يمتلك أقرانه المهارات الهامة في التعامل وإدارة الوقت والأفراد وإدارة العمل.
ويحضرني في هذا المقام موقف مع أحد مديري المشاريع بأحد الشركات الكبري بالمملكة العربية السعودية حيث أبلغني مع كامل أسفي أنه يبحث عن مهندسين مصريين ولكنه لم يجد من يمتلك منهم المهارات الشخصية والإدارية التي تغطي جزء من المهام التي سيتكلفون بها، مع العلم ان هذا الرجل مصري الموطن أمريكي الجنسيه
والله الموفق


----------



## حسين النوبى عويس (10 فبراير 2007)

التحلى بالصبر الاصرار على اثبات الذات الاصرارعلى التعليم


----------



## عمرو محمد علي محمد (11 فبراير 2007)

ملخص الإنتهاء من مصاعب العمل تنحصر في الآية القرآنية:
قال تعالي " أصبروا وصابروا ورابطوا " ... فالصبر والتعاون هما السلاحان الفعاليين لمواجهة تلك المشكلة


----------



## h_hmouze (11 فبراير 2007)

*نظرة مستقبلية*

دعونا ننظر للمستقبل و نعاهد انفسنا على ان نمحوا هذه الظاهرة السيئة من وطننا العربي بأن نحاول قدر الامكان تسهيل مصاعب العمل على زملائنا في المستقبل


----------



## م.عبدالله صليعي (11 فبراير 2007)

للمهندس مصاعب أولها الحياة العملية و ثانيها المشاكل مع العمال من أجل تطبيق الأسس العملية و أهمها محاولة بعض الجاهلين إحباط ما لدى المهندس من همة عالية للتطوير و الإيحاء له بأنهم أفهم منه و أنه لا يعرف شيئاٌ


----------



## محمد السيسى2008 (12 فبراير 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مهندس \ محمد السيسى _طنطا_


----------



## eng_tna_82 (12 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اولا اشكركم علي وجود مثل هذه المواضيع المفيده 
بالنسبه للمشاكل التي تواجه المهندسين او حديثي التخرج في اي مجال هي :


بالاضافه الي ماسبق اهم شئ واجهني انا شخصيا هو (السن)
بمعنا انا مهندس حديث التخرج والتحقت بعمل وكنت مسئول عن فنيين وعمال وطبعا كان من الصعب او من شبه المستحيل الاعتراف بالمهندس الصغير سنا كرئيس علي الاكبر سنا واكبر خبره ,
وده راجع الي نقص نفسي في الانسان نفسه وحلها حاجه واحده 

* انك تكون متاكد من اي معلومه توجها لحد وبالتالي هتزيد الثقه في النفس لانك من الطبيعي اعلي منه في العلم واقل خبره الي هتزيد بالتدريج بس المهم الثقه في النفس وفي القرارات.

وده رايي المتواضع وشكرا لكم


----------



## دمي هندسه (12 فبراير 2007)

*مهما يكن لا تستسلم لما يقال*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الموضوع المتناول جيد
والمهندس الجديد بحاجة الى تعريف الجميع بنفسة بشئ من الحذر والتروي وادراك انك تتعامل مع عالم جديد بمعنى عالم مصغر(اسرة صغيرة)
انت فيه مثل العضو المزروع التي تبدا تتعرف عليها الاعضاء الاخرى اولا وتكتشفها ومدى تقبلها للغير وكيفية التعامل في مختلف الامور بل انك احيانا كانسان تختلف من الحين للاخر وحسب ميولك وقد تنكشف حين تكون لديك مشاكل نفسية مثل العصبية القلق وغير ذلك فمن الضروري الاهتمام بما يلي:
1- ان تتعامل مع الغير بمرونه جيدة وحذره في نفس الوقت.
2-عدم الوقوع في النكبات التي قد تحدث من خلال النكته واستغلالها للتعبير عن الرضا وتبادل المشاعر.
3- ابدا اولا وبين للغير انك انسان عصامي وتستطيع تدريب نفسك على طبيعة العمل ونوع الوظيفة.
4- لاتنسى انك عندما تتكلم فالكل يبدا يحلل شخصيتك والناس اشكال والوان وكل له سلوك وطيبيعه.
5-حاول مجارات الغير وكن انت البادئ في التحليل لمن حولك بشئ من التفائل وحسن النية والتعامل المرن الحذر.
6- مجتماعتنا تختلف من الشرق للغرب ومن الشمال للجنوب وحسب نوع الشركة او المؤسسة الت انتميت اليها مؤخرا فبادر للابتعاد عن الاحتكاك لمن سوف تعمل معهم الى الابد حتى تكون لك اصدقاء من اناس غيرهم في الموقع.


وللحديث بقية


----------



## ابن السبيل (13 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله 
بالنسبة للموضوع أعلاه 
اود مناقشة مصاعب العمل التى تتعلق بزملاء العمل
الكثير من المشكلات فى الصعيد العملى تنشأ نتيجة للاختلافات المنهجية بين الزملاء ونلاحظ ان هناك الكثير منهم لسب او اخر يتسبب فى بعض المشاكل العملية.
أولئك الزين يتقصدون ان يتسببوا فى ذلك يتوهمون أنهم فى منافسة مع الأخرين ولا سبيل للتقدم سواْالمنافسة غير الشريفة مثل التقرب للأداريين وأيقاع الأخرين فى المشاكل,هؤلاء يجب التنبه لهم ومحاولة أيفهامهم أن هذه الوسيلة لا توصلهم لاغراضهم.
أم الذين لا يقصدون ذلك فامرهم أهون وأيسر أنهم يجهلون ذلك فالأجدى أن نحاول الشرح حتى لا نصل ألى مفترق الطرق.
نواصل


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 فبراير 2007)

*كيف تواجة مصاعب الحياة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحببت أن أضيف لما سبق شرحة من الزملاء الأفاضل بهذا الخصوص
أولاً لقد صنفت جامعة هارفارد القدرات والمهارات الشخصية والأكاديمية ودورها في العمل
وكانت النتيجة أن 93 % من أسباب نجاح الفرد تعتمد علي مهاراته الشخصية بكافة جوانبها
وفقط 7 % من أسباب النجاح تعتمد علي مهاراته الأكاديمية والدراسية
ومن هذا نستخلص أن المعلموة الفنية بسيطة المنال وغير صعبه لأنها اتحتاج إلي بحث وفهم فقط
أما المهارات الشخصية في فنون التعامل والإتصال تحتاج التطبيق والمثابرة والتعود عليها من الصغر.
لذلك أحب أن يهتم الطلاب والمهندسين حديثي التخرج أكثر بالأمور الشخصية أكثر بعض الشئ مثل 
1 - كيفية التعامل مع ( الرؤوساء - الزكلاء - المرؤوسين).
2 - كيفية التغلب علي الأمور الفنية الصعبة.
3 - مهارة سرعة التعلم.
4 - المرونة.
5- الأتصال السليم مع الآخرين.
6 - مهارة إكتساب المعلمومات وفهمها بسهولة ويسر.
7 - مهارة إتخاذ القرار السليم في التوقيت السليم.
8 - مهارة إدارة الحوار.
9 - مهارة إدارة الوقت.
10 - مهارة إدارة النفس.
11 - مهارة أمتصاص الصدمات النفسية والنقد اللاذع.
والله الموفق
وللحديث بقية بإذن الله


----------



## النبراس. (14 فبراير 2007)

شاكر لجميع الاخوان والزملاء التعاون البناء والشرح المفيد لحل المشاكل العملية


----------



## almymna (15 فبراير 2007)

فى عملى الخاص أواجه مشاكل متعددة لكن مايتعبنى حقا هو مواجهة أصحاب النفوس الضعيفة التى لا يهمها من المورد الا ما يخصها هى وليس ما يفيد العمل ولكن بالصبر والتحلى بالأخلاق الحميدة وجره الى الناحية الدينية بعضهم يتحاشى وبعضهم لا يهمه ولكن على العموم المهندس الصادق مع نفسه لا يرضى بشىء من هذا القبيل لأنه غش وتدليس ونهايته أليمة فكن صادقا مع نفسك يصدقك الناس


----------



## نودي (15 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعتقد ان اصعب مشكلة فى العمل بشكل عام وعلى اختلاف مجالاته هى نتظيم الوقت او حسن ادارة الوقت ولا سيم اذا كان هذا التنظيم بين العمل والدراسة والحياه الخاصة بحيث لايطغى جانب على الاخر فيفقد الانسان احد العناصر فيصاب بالاحباط العام وبالتالى يواجه المصاعب التى هي اساسها عدم الرضى عن النفس والاحساس بالتقصير المرفوض من داخله على كافة المستويات وبالتالى يبدء فى البحث عن نقاط الضعف الموجوده فى العمل والمحيطين به ورئيسه والعاملين معه دونما النظر الى السبب الرئيسي للاحساس بالمشكلة


----------



## عبدالله الجراح (15 فبراير 2007)

dear all,,
i think these are the most important point to success in your job:
Don't talk negatively about people behind their backs. 
If you gossip, people won't confide in you. 
Mind your own business. 
Try to work for someone who'll challenge your powers.
You'll learn more in a year than 4 years of college. 
Successful bosses have good communication skills.
They learn from people, including their employees. 
Work in such a way that makes your boss look good.
It's not flattery. 
On downsizing, the first to go are those with few friends. 
Bosses prefer competent people whom they respect. 
Dress for the job you want, 
not the one you have.
Let your dress reflect professionalism. 
Workout to get in good physical shape. 
Unless exceptionally skilled, the unhealthy are at a comparative disadvantage. 
Personal integrity is crucial. 
Tell nothing but the truth. 
Bosses can forgive mistakes 
but if you lie, you're gone. 
Be on time. 
Try to arrive few minutes early. 
It saves you from stress. 
You'll be much relaxed & work better 
Strive your best to keep a deadline.
If you cannot meet it, then apologize & ask for an extension
Don't take things personally.
If some people are unhappy with you, it's their problem.
But always strive to give your best.
If you must correct someone,
don't get personal about it.
Do it never in front of others.
Spend some time alone everyday.
What's the mission of my life?
What do I want to be?
And how to go about it.
As you move along Plan A of your career,
maintain a Plan B as well —
an alternative course to rely
Always remember that the secret of success is passion.
Always think big. Spread love & joy.
You'll have blissful years ahead


----------



## دمي هندسه (15 فبراير 2007)

التعامل الجيد مع العمالة فوائدة وعيوبه
التعامل الجيد بمعنى الطيبة والتسامح وعدم المعاقبة للمخطئ وعدم تكريم الجيد منهم
1-قد تصبح لهم صديقا ولاتعاقبهم عند الخطأ.
2-يصبح الموضوع وديا وقد لا تكافئ من يجتهد ويتنج ويساعدك غي التطوير.
3-بعد مرور الوقت يصبح لديك ولديهم شعور بلملل والتسيب في العمل وتقبل الاعذار مهما كان وقت تقديمها لك وتاخير العمل وتحول الانتاجية في العمل الى مجرد مستهلكين مثل ما يحدث للمولد الكهربائي عندما تقل سرعتة عن المطلوب للوصول الى تردد معين لانتاج الطاقة الكهربائية ويصبح ماتورا مستهلكا لا منتجا.

الواجب القيام به حيال ناذكر اعلاه:
1- وضع خطة شهرية للانتاج والقياس على ذلك مع المخطط له.
2- تدوين وتسجيل كل من الايجابيات والسلبيات لكل عامل لديك في موقع العمل.
3- وضع تقييم ربع سنوي على اسس ومعايير يتم الاتفاق عليها وواضحة لدى الجميع.
4 - ان تكون الاهداف واضحة - ملموسة ومحسوسة - مقاسة - يمكن الوصول اليها- ان تكون داخل اطار مسمى قسمكم او ادارتكم التي تنتمون اليها.
5 - التحفيز والتطوير للمخفقين بدلا من المعاقبة والتحطيم وممن الممكن ان يتسبب المعاقب في جلب المشاكل مع كثرتها واللوم المتكرر عند الخطا وعدم صنع الثقة فيهم.
6 - التدريب بعد قياس جدارات كل موظف والجدارات هي كل مايساهم في القيام بأداء النهام على اكمل وجه ومن الممكن الوصول بعد ذلك الى التميز في العمل وبذلك ينعكس على الانتاجية الجيدة ذات الجودة المتفانية في العمل.

ولكم تحياتي وللاحاطة الكلام اعلاه من خلال تجربتي في العمل حيث ادير ولله الحمد قسم يحتوي على 70 موظف وكان العمل منذ فترة فردي واصبح الان العمل جماعي وفرق عمل تتنافس بشرف مع وجود توصيات فيما بينهم وملاحظات بناءه


----------



## عبدالله الفاضل (15 فبراير 2007)

*موضوع الاسبوع رقم 7 : ( كيف تواجه مصاعب العمل؟ )*

[FONT="Arial Black":15: [/FONT]:15: :15: بعد كل الود للاخون يعلم الجميع العيش في هزه الدنيه ملي بالمصاعب لزلك يلزم ان نتحله بالامل دوما والصبر وتحسين الظن بالله وقوة العزيمه


----------



## بيوتان (15 فبراير 2007)

في الحقيقة بالنسبة الي انا شايفه في المشاكل الحقيقية اثنا العمل هي الاتي :-
1- عدم توفر الامكانيات المطلوبة اثناء اداء عملك .
2- مكان العمل الغير مناسب بما يحيط به من أجواء و مــــــــــنها :-
أ- الراحة النفسية للعمل .
ب- الغربة و البعد عن الاهل و الاصحاب . 
ج- أن يكون رئيشك او المشرف اجنبي .
3- بعد مكان العمل عن الاقامة .
4- الامان اثناء اداء عملك .
.........................................................................................................


----------



## حسين النوبى عويس (15 فبراير 2007)

*مصاعب العمل*

اعتبار الموارد البشرية عند صاحب العمل جزء من رأس مالة وأنة لابد من استثمارة على مختلف الصور:81:


----------



## دمي هندسه (15 فبراير 2007)

للقادة او الرؤساء او المسؤلين

اليكم قاعدة ال15 ثانية
((عندما نرى شخصا ما للمرة الاولى ،يصبح الانطباع الصوتي/المرئي المبدئي - الذي هو مزيج من نظرات الشخص ، وهندامه ، ومشيته او جلسته ، ونغمة تعليقاتة الافتتاحية - محفورا بقوة في عقولنا ويؤثر على مواقفنا تجاه ذلك الشخص!))


----------



## ابراهيم صالح (16 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوانى المهندسين 
اولا : انا مهندس مدنى واقوم بادارة مشروع يضم اداريا 10 مهندسين بالاضافة الى مشرف خدمات 
يقوم بادارة الخدمات داخل المكاتب والاستراحة الخاصة بصالة الاكل والغرف المخصصة للمهندسين ولحظة خلال الفترة الماضية انه توجد عدة مشاكل مع المهندسين ومشرف الخدمات بخصوص واجباته واستقبال الزوار الى مبنى الاستراحة والمكاتب المخصصين للمهندسين مما زاد استياء المهندسين ووصلوا معه فى بعض الاحيان الى الشجار وكنت اتدخل واحل جميع هذه المشاكل ونامل رايكم لاننى تعبت من هذه المشاكل واريد ان اعطى كل جهدى لعملى وموقع العمل الميدانى والمكتبى واجد حل صارم يوقف كل منهم فى مكانه وليس له علاقة بالاخر


ارجو الرد م ابراهيم ازقيرة


----------



## دمي هندسه (17 فبراير 2007)

*اقتراح بشأن المهندسين ومشرف الخدمات في الموقع*

من خلال رسالتك اخ ابراهيم صالح يتضح ان مشرف الخدمات يقوم بما يجعل المهندسين يتضايقون منه
من حيث استقباله للزوار في مبنى الاستراحة وغرف المهندسين ومن ذلك نرى ما يلي :-
1- من المفروض ان يكون لمشرف الخدمات وصف وظيفي يوضح مهامة وما يتطلب منه القايم به خلال وقت محدد يوميا.
إذا قم بعقد اجتماع معه ولوحده موضحا دوره وما يترتب عليه من خلال الوصف الوظيفي دون تجاوز او تقصير وان ما يقوم به من تصرفات حسب الموضح في رسالتكم غير اخلاقي اولا لانه يتنافى مع ما يتطلبه العمل ويؤثر سلبا على نفسيات زملائه وحقوقهم الوظيفية.
كما يجب ان يعرف حدوده وانه بصدد تقديم خدمه لعملاءه الداخليين وهم المهندسين ومن وقت لاخر يجب عليه من باب الجودة في العمل وارضاء العمل ان يضع استبيان لكي يعرف ماهي اهم النقاط والمواضيع المطلوبه من قبلهم واقلها رضاء من طرفهم ويحاول ان يحقق متطلباتهم.
2- حاول ان تعقد جلسة مع المهندسين وتوضيح انكم اناس متعلمون ومثقفون ويجد بكم ان تنتهي المشاكل عندكم بشرط ان يكون كلا الطرفين راضي عن الاخر ومتفهم لما يقوم به من مهام ومسؤليات لما في ذلك من تحقيق للاهداف المخطط

ولكم تحياتنا


----------



## محمد الفطيمى (20 فبراير 2007)

الكلمة الطيبة صدقة 
نلاحظ ان تأثير العصر فى التعامل والاقتداء بالغرب تارة والعادات العربية تارة اخرى تجعل اجواء العمل لاتطاق


----------



## نهله عماد (20 فبراير 2007)

ردا على أهمية معرفة المهندس الخريج بال soft skills
وهي المهارات الخاصه بالأتصال و القياده و التى كما تفضلتم في غاية الأهميه للمهندس 
يلا حظ أن عددا كبيرا من المهندسين لم يسمعوا بها من قبل 
و هذا ال linkقد يكون مفيدا في هذا الأمر
http://www.siliconbeachtraining.co.uk/resources/softskills_resources.htm#sales_techniques


----------



## مروان838 (20 فبراير 2007)

انى فى غاية الفخر لوجود ملتقى عظيم مثل هذا الملتقى وفق الله العاملين على هذا الملتقى وجعلهم زخر للمسلمين


----------



## elect_eng_abdo (4 مارس 2007)

اسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,
الموضوع شيق ومهم ,
معظم المشاكل الادارية ومشاكل احتكار المعلومات لا بد ان يواجهها حديثي التخرج
ولكن يمكنه التغلب عليها بسهولة مع اثبات انه قوي في المادة العلمة والعملية وذلك 
بالاجتهاد والمثابرة والبحث العلمي في مجال عمله ومتابعة كل جديد
وكونه متيقظ لكل ما يدور حوله في موقع العمل لمحاولة الوصول
لما وصل اليه الاخرون من خبرة و مهارة بدون كلل اوملل وان يتحلي بالصبر 
( فانما يوفي الصابرون اجرهم بغيرحساب )


----------



## هشام4688 (6 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
أقدم شكري لكل أعضاء المنتدى علي المعلومات القيمة التي يزودننا بها دائما ً 
وعلى ضوء ذلك أحب أن أضع مشاركتي بهذا الموضوع وأتمنى أن يفيد الجميع 
  
إن تشكيل الإدارة عنصر مهما ً يضاف إلى عنصر الإنتاج الثالثة وهي العمالة 
وهي علم وفن ومهنة 
والإدارة الصناعية هي أحد أشكال الإدارة ولها دور فعال وأساسي في إستخدام عناصر الإنتاج الأخرى وتنسيقها بالشكل الأمثل بحيث يتم الحصول على أعلى معدلات الإنتاج للنوعية المناسبة بأقل التكاليف الممكنة. 
وتقوم الإدارة الصناعية عادة بتقسيم العمل إلى وظائف رئيسية لكل منها إدارة خاصة بها تشكل مجتمعات الإدارات الصناعية. وهنا أود أن أوضح مفهوم الإدارة الصناعية.

كثيرون هم الذين يدرسون الإدارة في الجامعات والكليات. والإدارة علم.
كذلك فهي فن حديث يتعلق بالتعامل مع الآخرين.
وهي أيضا مهنة حيث أن أحد تعريفاتها الحديثة أنها تنفيذ العمل من خلال الآخرين ومعهم.
وعليه فإن العملية الإدارية تمثل جميع الأعمال والنشاطات اللازمة لتسيير العمل بالشكل المناسب. بحيث يتم إنتاج سلع جديدة، وتقديم خدمات نافعة للمجتمع، إضافة إلى تحقيق الربح.
والإدارة الصناعية هي أحد أشكال الإدارة وينطبق عليها ما ذكر أعلاه، ولها دور فعال في إنجاح المؤسسة وإزدهارها.


----------



## electromechanical (7 مارس 2007)

مشاكل العمل عندما تكون متأكد أنك وجدت هنا فقط لمحض الصدفة و أن مكانك أفضل بكثـــــــــــــــــــــير فيكون عندك شعور داخلي عندك بعدم الرغبة في العمل بكل طاقاتك 
أنا لم يكن مكاني هنا


----------



## عبدالله الجراح (7 مارس 2007)

الحل الى الاخ ابراهيم
ان مهام مشرف الخدمات هذه تنم عن ان شخصيته من النوع العدواني وهذه الشخصية غير مرغوب فيها بشكل عام اما الحل فهو :
انت تقول بان مهامه هي : 
يقوم بادارة الخدمات داخل المكاتب
يقوم بادارة الخدمات في الاستراحة الخاصة بصالة الاكل 
يقوم بادارة الخدمات في الغرف المخصصة للمهندسين
اذا هو يعمل على توفير الخدمة والراحة للمهندسين لذلك فانه ليس مهندس وهذا سبب من اسباب اثارة المشاكل لانه لديه عقدة لان المهندس اعلى وافضل منه فهو يحاول ان يقلل من شان المهندسين بشكل عام ولهذا يجب استبداله باخر يقدر المهندسين ويحترمه 
تحياتي


----------



## ahmedhassaan2003 (8 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
طبعا أنا مع الرأي أنه في عندنا نقص بالمهارات الخاصه بالأتصال و القياده حتي في مناهجنا الدراسية 
وعلي سبيل المثال: أني اتعينت في شركة جديدة مدير تخطيط وكنت عايز أعرف نوع خامة أحد امنتجات من مدير الانتاج . فرد علي بعدم اعتناء دي بلاستك. 
وكان ممكن أخذ موقف منه وازعل ويبقي فيه مشاكل بينا لآنه جاوب عليا بس كأنه مجوبش.
بس أنا رديت عليه بمنتهي الهدوء وبمداعبة "ودي بقي من مشتقات البترول "
وهنا ضحك وعرف غلطته بطريقه مهذبه اعطاني كل المعلومات اللي أنا عايزها.
وشكرا


----------



## الجدى (15 مارس 2007)

*عرض جميل عن ادارة الوقت فى المشاريع الهندسية*

عرض جميل عن ادارة الوقت فى المشاريع الهندسية
اذهب للرابط التالى 
http://www.esnips.com/doc/54899672-4df2-443a-b6cd-6bc2a73a5eab/PROJECT-TIME-MANAGEMENT3


----------



## عماد الشاهري (19 مارس 2007)

*كيف تواجة مصاعب العمل؟*

السلام عليكم اخوتي في الملتقى
بأختصار شديد بعض المهندسين عندما اصبحوا في هذا المجال سائوا الى كافة المهندسين بنقلهم اخلاقهم التي تربوا عليها في بيتهم الى مجال تخصصنا,المهندس والطبيب هم من أعلى مستويات الادب والاخلاق لكن في هذا الزمان كل من دب وهب الى هذين المجالين العظيمين من التخصصات والعظمة للة وحدة,فنحن نعلم أن علمائنا الأولون هم رجال أدب ودين, وهم رجال بمكزهم العلمي هذا وهم متواظعون,كونوا متواظعون وكرماء يسلط اللة عليكم أوناس يعطوكم ماتشائون من علم ومعرفة ويفتح لكم ابواب انتم نفسكم لاتعلمون بها,بالمناسبة أخوكم في هذة المهنة 19 سنة ومن اللة الحمد والاستعانة.


----------



## محمد مصري (20 مارس 2007)

*التخطيط السليم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
من مبذاء خير الكلام ما قل ودل ,,,, فإني أقول نستطيع التغلب على مصاعب العمل بالتخطيط السليم
المدروس المبني على أسس .
وشكرا ً
مهندس / محمد mohamadegybt*************


----------



## kka (29 أبريل 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

_:32: _
كيف نتغلب على الضغوط النفسية في العمل ومشاكله

تؤكد الدراسات العلمية والنفسية الحديثة أن الضغوط النفسية، وبالأخص تلك الناجمة عن العمل، تعتبر من أبرز الأسباب التي تؤدي للإصابة بالعديد من الأمراض العضوية كأمراض القلب والأوعية الدموية، حيث يرافق تلك الحالة النفسية في الغالب اضطراب النوم وعدم أخذ القسط الوافر من الراحة اليومية، إلى جانب نص التغذية وقلة الحركة، وزيادة التدخين بالنسبة للمدخنين، وربما شروع غير المدخنين في هذه الممارسة السلبية بدعوى التخفيف من حالة التوتر والضغط النفسي. وكذلك هي الحال بالنسبة لتناول المنبهات.. وجميع هذه العوامل تساهم بطبيعة الحال في الإصابة بأمراض القلب والأوعية الدموية والبدانة وغيرها من الأمراض. لذا فإن خبراء الصحة العامة يوصون بضرورة التغلب على التوتر وحالات الضغط النفسي سواء في العمل أو المنزل أو في أي موقع من مواقع الحياة، مع تأكيدهم على ضرورة القضاء على العوامل الميسرة أو المساعدة على حدوث الضغط النفسي وتطوره. 



ومن المؤسف أن وتيرة الحياة اليومية السريعة جداً، وروتين العمل والضجيج والزحام، وهي مظاهر متكررة في حياتنا اليوم، تعتبر من العوامل المهيئة لظهور حالات الضغط النفسي والتوتر والمساعدة على تطور تلك الحالة ، بالأخص لمن يستسلمون لها. وعلى الرغم من أننا لا نستطيع عملياً تجنب هذه الأحداث اليومية التي تحدد اتجاه حياتنا، إلا أننا نستطيع إزالة التوتر الناجم عنها والتغلب عليه بالاسترخاء الذي يسمح بتعديل ردود الفعل إزاء العوامل الخارجية، والتخلص بالتالي وبشكل تدريجي من العوامل المساعدة على ظهور وتطور الضغط النفسي. 



ولتحقيق ذلك، فإنه لابد وأن يعمد الفرد لتعلم وإتقان فنون التأمل والاسترخاء الذي يعيد للجسم توازنه الجسدي والنفسي المفقود. ولا نقصد بالاسترخاء هنا النوم فقط، وإنما الاسترخاء الصحي الذي يمكن ممارسته حتى في فترات الاستراحة القصيرة في مكان العمل. فحين يشعر الموظف مثلا بالتوتر، يمكنه مباشرة التوجه نحو الشرفة أو النافذة أو إلى غرفة الاستراحة إن وجدت في مكان العمل وأن يجلس بوضعية مريحة محاولاً التنفس بشكل جيد وعميق، مع إزالة كل الأفكار التي يمكن أن تطرأ على باله في تلك اللحظة. وقد يواجه البعض صعوبة في التخلص من تلك الأفكار في البداية، غير أنه بالممارسة، يمكن اكتساب تلك المهارة والسيطرة على النفس وعلى الجسم بسهولة. وبعد هذه الممارسة التي يمكن أن تمتد من 5-10 دقائق يمكن للفرد العودة لمزاولة عمله ومهامه بصورة طبيعية. 



أما في البيت، فإن الخبراء ينصحون بممارسة رياضة اليوجا أو رياضة التأمل، أو حتى ممارسة التمارين الرياضية كالمشي بشكل منتظم، مع ضرورة الابتعاد عن كافة مصادر الضجيج والتوتر.. كما ينصح الخبراء أيضاً بالاستماع للموسيقى الهادئة والابتعاد عن الصخب، وكذلك استخدام بعض الزيوت العطرية أثناء الاستحمام، والتي تساعد بشكل كبير على تحقيق الاسترخاء المطلوب للجسم والوصول لحالة الصفاء الذهني والنفسي. 



ونشير هنا إلى أمر آخر يرتبط بغير المتزوجين، حيث أكدت دراسة حديثة بجامعة لوجانو السويسرية أن من بين الفوائد الصحية للزواج وقاية النفس بالنسبة للرجل والمرأة من متاعب الصداع العارض والمزمن حيث يساعد الشعور النفسي بالعلاقة المستديمة المستقرة على تخفيف حدة توتر الجسم وإفراز هرمونات السعادة بكم أكبر من هرمونات القلق والخوف والحزن. وهذا ما يؤكد قوله تعالى في محكم كتابه الكريم " وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجاً لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ" سورة الروم – الآية 21. 



وتشير ذات الدراسة إلى أن "الزواج يساعد الإنسان على التخلص من غالبية أشكال الضغوط النفسية والعصبية ومن توابع مشاكل العمل والاصطدام بالمجتمع"، وكذلك "علاج الأرق وقلة ساعات النوم والتخلص من السعرات الزائدة أولاً بأول، وبمعدل لا يقل عن 200 سعرة حرارية في كل لقاء، وهو ما يعادل ممارسة الرياضية لمدة 40 دقيقة، وكذلك الاحتفاظ بحيوية الرجل لأطول سنوات ممكنة وعلى وقايته من سرطان البروستاتا بنسبة لا تقل عن 85%". 



وتؤكد هذه الدراسة أيضاً على أن "الزواج يفيد في تقوية عضلات القلب لما فيه من دفع عمؤقت للدم وتنشيط للدورة الدموية واستنشاق كميات إضافية من الأكسجين يستفيد منها الجسم فتعطيه مزيدا من الطاقة".. 



ولا يعني هذا الكلام فئة غير المتزوجين فقط، وإنما المتزوجين كذلك، حيث ينبغي على الزوجين الذين يعيشان حياة مضطربة وغير مستقرة ومليئة بالخلاف، أن يتوقفا لمراجعة حياتهما الزوجية انطلاقاً من حقيقة أن الزواج هو "حياة استقرار وسكينة ومودة ورحمة".. 



هذه باختصار شديد بعض الأمور العملية الكفيلة بالتخفيف من مضاعفات مشكلات الضغوط النفسية في الحياة اليومية.. مع أخلص أمنياتنا للجميع بحياة سعيدة..
_________________
. 

اللهم اني اسألك الهدى والتقى والعفاف والغنى


----------



## kka (29 أبريل 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

_:32: _
كيف نتغلب على الضغوط النفسية في العمل ومشاكله

تؤكد الدراسات العلمية والنفسية الحديثة أن الضغوط النفسية، وبالأخص تلك الناجمة عن العمل، تعتبر من أبرز الأسباب التي تؤدي للإصابة بالعديد من الأمراض العضوية كأمراض القلب والأوعية الدموية، حيث يرافق تلك الحالة النفسية في الغالب اضطراب النوم وعدم أخذ القسط الوافر من الراحة اليومية، إلى جانب نص التغذية وقلة الحركة، وزيادة التدخين بالنسبة للمدخنين، وربما شروع غير المدخنين في هذه الممارسة السلبية بدعوى التخفيف من حالة التوتر والضغط النفسي. وكذلك هي الحال بالنسبة لتناول المنبهات.. وجميع هذه العوامل تساهم بطبيعة الحال في الإصابة بأمراض القلب والأوعية الدموية والبدانة وغيرها من الأمراض. لذا فإن خبراء الصحة العامة يوصون بضرورة التغلب على التوتر وحالات الضغط النفسي سواء في العمل أو المنزل أو في أي موقع من مواقع الحياة، مع تأكيدهم على ضرورة القضاء على العوامل الميسرة أو المساعدة على حدوث الضغط النفسي وتطوره. 



ومن المؤسف أن وتيرة الحياة اليومية السريعة جداً، وروتين العمل والضجيج والزحام، وهي مظاهر متكررة في حياتنا اليوم، تعتبر من العوامل المهيئة لظهور حالات الضغط النفسي والتوتر والمساعدة على تطور تلك الحالة ، بالأخص لمن يستسلمون لها. وعلى الرغم من أننا لا نستطيع عملياً تجنب هذه الأحداث اليومية التي تحدد اتجاه حياتنا، إلا أننا نستطيع إزالة التوتر الناجم عنها والتغلب عليه بالاسترخاء الذي يسمح بتعديل ردود الفعل إزاء العوامل الخارجية، والتخلص بالتالي وبشكل تدريجي من العوامل المساعدة على ظهور وتطور الضغط النفسي. 



ولتحقيق ذلك، فإنه لابد وأن يعمد الفرد لتعلم وإتقان فنون التأمل والاسترخاء الذي يعيد للجسم توازنه الجسدي والنفسي المفقود. ولا نقصد بالاسترخاء هنا النوم فقط، وإنما الاسترخاء الصحي الذي يمكن ممارسته حتى في فترات الاستراحة القصيرة في مكان العمل. فحين يشعر الموظف مثلا بالتوتر، يمكنه مباشرة التوجه نحو الشرفة أو النافذة أو إلى غرفة الاستراحة إن وجدت في مكان العمل وأن يجلس بوضعية مريحة محاولاً التنفس بشكل جيد وعميق، مع إزالة كل الأفكار التي يمكن أن تطرأ على باله في تلك اللحظة. وقد يواجه البعض صعوبة في التخلص من تلك الأفكار في البداية، غير أنه بالممارسة، يمكن اكتساب تلك المهارة والسيطرة على النفس وعلى الجسم بسهولة. وبعد هذه الممارسة التي يمكن أن تمتد من 5-10 دقائق يمكن للفرد العودة لمزاولة عمله ومهامه بصورة طبيعية. 



أما في البيت، فإن الخبراء ينصحون بممارسة رياضة اليوجا أو رياضة التأمل، أو حتى ممارسة التمارين الرياضية كالمشي بشكل منتظم، مع ضرورة الابتعاد عن كافة مصادر الضجيج والتوتر.. كما ينصح الخبراء أيضاً بالاستماع للموسيقى الهادئة والابتعاد عن الصخب، وكذلك استخدام بعض الزيوت العطرية أثناء الاستحمام، والتي تساعد بشكل كبير على تحقيق الاسترخاء المطلوب للجسم والوصول لحالة الصفاء الذهني والنفسي. 



ونشير هنا إلى أمر آخر يرتبط بغير المتزوجين، حيث أكدت دراسة حديثة بجامعة لوجانو السويسرية أن من بين الفوائد الصحية للزواج وقاية النفس بالنسبة للرجل والمرأة من متاعب الصداع العارض والمزمن حيث يساعد الشعور النفسي بالعلاقة المستديمة المستقرة على تخفيف حدة توتر الجسم وإفراز هرمونات السعادة بكم أكبر من هرمونات القلق والخوف والحزن. وهذا ما يؤكد قوله تعالى في محكم كتابه الكريم " وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجاً لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ" سورة الروم – الآية 21. 



وتشير ذات الدراسة إلى أن "الزواج يساعد الإنسان على التخلص من غالبية أشكال الضغوط النفسية والعصبية ومن توابع مشاكل العمل والاصطدام بالمجتمع"، وكذلك "علاج الأرق وقلة ساعات النوم والتخلص من السعرات الزائدة أولاً بأول، وبمعدل لا يقل عن 200 سعرة حرارية في كل لقاء، وهو ما يعادل ممارسة الرياضية لمدة 40 دقيقة، وكذلك الاحتفاظ بحيوية الرجل لأطول سنوات ممكنة وعلى وقايته من سرطان البروستاتا بنسبة لا تقل عن 85%". 



وتؤكد هذه الدراسة أيضاً على أن "الزواج يفيد في تقوية عضلات القلب لما فيه من دفع عمؤقت للدم وتنشيط للدورة الدموية واستنشاق كميات إضافية من الأكسجين يستفيد منها الجسم فتعطيه مزيدا من الطاقة".. 



ولا يعني هذا الكلام فئة غير المتزوجين فقط، وإنما المتزوجين كذلك، حيث ينبغي على الزوجين الذين يعيشان حياة مضطربة وغير مستقرة ومليئة بالخلاف، أن يتوقفا لمراجعة حياتهما الزوجية انطلاقاً من حقيقة أن الزواج هو "حياة استقرار وسكينة ومودة ورحمة".. 



هذه باختصار شديد بعض الأمور العملية الكفيلة بالتخفيف من مضاعفات مشكلات الضغوط النفسية في الحياة اليومية.. مع أخلص أمنياتنا للجميع بحياة سعيدة..
_________________
. 

اللهم اني اسألك الهدى والتقى والعفاف والغنى


----------



## alghabri (7 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الجيد ولو ان مشاركتي تاتي متأخره جدا الا انني أأيد بعض ما جاء في هذه المشاركات
كون المشاكل الفنيه يمكن ان تتغلب عليها بإجتهادك ومتابعتك الشخصية لعملك
اما المشاكل الادارية فلا اتمنى ان يقع اي شخص فيها خاصة اذا كانت (شلة المدير ) قد وضعت عينها عليك وكان مديرك غير حاصل على مؤهل حتى ولو ثانويه عامه فسلم امرك الى الله واطلب منه ان يختار لك الخير طبعا انا اتكلم عن هذا الشيء لاني قد واجهته من اول اسبوع وضعت قدمي في عملي الذي حصلت عليه بعد تخرجي من الجامعة في السنة الماضية وقد حاولت بكل ما أوتيت من مهاره ان استميل المدير لكن بدون فائده حتى وصلت في آخر المطاف الى ان قام بتوقيفي بحجت انني مقصر في عملي 
فهل من ناصح 
ارجو ممن لديه نصيحه ان يسعفني بها علما ان جهت عملي هي في مصنع


----------



## metalco (14 مايو 2007)

مساكم الله بالخير والسعادة 
إسمحوا لى بهذا السؤال الحديث هنا يدور عن مهندس الإشراف أم مهندس التنفيذ


----------



## لؤي2000 (29 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اضافة الى ماذكرتم من نوعية هذة المشاكل فإن هناك الكثير والكثير ....


----------



## حمزة المصرى (30 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوانى 
انا مهندس مدنى 
لدى خبرة فى العمل فى القطاع الخاص لمدة عشر سنوات 
قرأت بعض من كتابتكم وليس كلها واعتقد انكم تقريبا تكلمتم عن كل المشاكل ولكن ليس عن الحل 
انا اقدم لكم نصيحة من خلال تجربة شخصية كانت السبب فى تغيير حياتى 180 درجة 
لقد كنت اعمل فى شركة ما فى الخليج ولقد تم محاربتى بمنتهى الضراوة من قبل مديرى ومن ثم زملائى المسئول عن متابعتهم وتقييم ادائهم وبالتالى توجيهم الى ما فيه مصلحة العمل وكل هذا لاننى لا اعرف النفاق ولا اعرف شئ فى حياتى الا العمل بكد 
لن اطيل بعد خسارتى فى هذه التجربة قررت ان ابحث عن اى شئ يقوى مهارات التعامل مع الاخرين مما يعطينى فرصة للدفاع عن قضيتى وفكرى مع الادارة العليا 
اما الاهم فكان اقتناعى الكامل بعدم الاستسلام لاى محاولة دنيئة لمحاربتى فى عملى وان احاول مرة بعد مرة واعتبرها انها معركة لابد فيها من الفوز 
والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (30 مايو 2007)

*بعض الحلول المقترحة للتغلب علي مشاكل العمل*


الإيمان بالله عز وجل.
أن تتقي الله في كل ما تعمل وليكن عملك خالصاً لوجه الله.
أن تحب زملائك وتعطي لهم الثقة في أنك تحبهم.
أن تثق في قدراتك وفي نفسك في التغلب علي أي صعوبات
أن تكتسب الصدقاء في العمل قبل الأعداء.
أن توجه النصح بأساليب رقيقة وحنونه.
أن تقرأ في كتب علم النفس التي تعينك علي فهم سلوك الأخرين.
أن تنمي قدراتك العنملية كل يوم حتي يكون حكمك العملي مبني علي أساس جيد من الصحة.


----------



## أكرم الرجوبي (2 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم :\
بارك الله فيكم أجمعين على اهتمامكم بتبادل الآراء ، واعطاء بعض خبرات التجارب.


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## عبدالله الجراح (3 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر للجميع على المشاركة
هناك ادارات تستخدم اسلوب الكذب الرخيص مثل كذب ثم كذب حتى يصدق الموظف الكذبة وهو الاسلوب اللولبي للالتفاف نحو الهدف فهو كالمكوك يدور حول الهدف للوصول الى الهدف ولكن بطريقة غير مباشرة ولا يمكن ان تراه في مكان معين فهو موجود في كل الاوقات وفي اماكن مختلفة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 يونيو 2007)

للاسف تمن المهندسين رخص قوى لكن نقول احنا اللى رخصنا نفسنا لكن من الان علينا ببدأ حمله علمية تهدف الى تصحيح معنى كلمة مهندس ونريد المساعدة حتى يعود تمن المهندس الى ما كان عليه فى الماضى فمن يريد عليه المساعدة بنشر الفكرة فى جميع المنديات الهندسية ونبدأ الحملة من الآن


----------



## amr mohammed (7 يونيو 2007)

حاول ان تكون الافضل


----------



## اموري (15 يونيو 2007)

ولوكان كلامكم هذا في العراق فأنه يجني عليكم بالموت لان المهندس الذي يعارض كلام الموردين او يرفض اخذ الرشوه سوف يقتل لان الواقع الغريب يفرض على المهندس العراقي ان يقبل وبدون جدال اي شئ للعمل حتى وان كان اسوء مادة عمل خوفا على حياتة


----------



## صناعي1 (15 يونيو 2007)

اموري قال:


> ولوكان كلامكم هذا في العراق فأنه يجني عليكم بالموت لان المهندس الذي يعارض كلام الموردين او يرفض اخذ الرشوه سوف يقتل لان الواقع الغريب يفرض على المهندس العراقي ان يقبل وبدون جدال اي شئ للعمل حتى وان كان اسوء مادة عمل خوفا على حياتة



كان الله في عونكم يا أهل العراق


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (20 يونيو 2007)

CVLMASTER قال:


> الإيمان بالله عز وجل.
> أن تتقي الله في كل ما تعمل وليكن عملك خالصاً لوجه الله.
> أن تحب زملائك وتعطي لهم الثقة في أنك تحبهم.
> أن تثق في قدراتك وفي نفسك في التغلب علي أي صعوبات
> ...


 

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء 000 خير الكلام ما قل ودل و أفاد*


----------



## Hamdallah (28 يونيو 2007)

الزملاء الاعزاء
We face problems and difficulties and work design challenge and the challenge is not by force of arms but strongly thought and mind and pen if these three parties met in humans, especially leadership can resolve any problem you encountering in your reference and scientific study of the problem and develop Corrective action


----------



## Hamdallah (28 يونيو 2007)

The challenge of the problems and difficulties leadership challenge


----------



## عطيه المحمدي (5 يوليو 2007)

اولا شكرا علي المضوع 
وثانيا لا شك ان العوامل الشخيه للفرد واختلافها من شخص لاخر بتاثر كتير فيه المضوع ده بس التكرار ولاحتكاك بيحسنوا كتير


----------



## ماجد حسن محمود (26 يوليو 2007)

مشاكل العمل في العراق اغلبها امنية والمحاصصات الطائفية مما اثر على نوعية الاعمال وسرعة تنفيذها وزيادة كلفة الاعمال مقارنة بالكلف السابقة قبل الاحتلال الامريكي 

المهندس ماجد حسن محمود


----------



## ابوعبدوه (30 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Ansan (20 أكتوبر 2007)

يمكن للمهندس مواجهة مصاعب العمل اليومى
*التوكل علي الله في جميع الاشياء
*بدايه العمل بدون تفكير في ماذا سوف يحصل من مشاكل
*حل المشاكل او القدره علي مصاعب العمل باخذ الابسط فالابسط وبالتدريج
*ان مصاعب الاعمال لا تاتي من فراغ ويجب علي المراء اخذ المشوره في كثير من الاعمال
* اذا كان قائد او ذو منصب عالي فانه لم سصلل الي هذا المنصب الا وهو علي قدر من المسوليه
*


----------



## ليث العراقي (28 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا اود ان اشير الى اكثر المشاكل التي يواجها المهندس الحديث اثناء العمل وهي ندره وجود مهندس اقدم يعينه على امور العمل لان المهندس الجديد لا يملك من الخبره شي وبالتالي سوف يكون من الصعب عليه اداره الاعمال المناطه اليه بلا معين له 
لذلك انا ادعو المهندسين القدامى ذوي الخبره اعانه المهندسين الجدد 
ولكم مني فائق التقدير والاحترام


----------



## khadija42 (7 نوفمبر 2007)

االسلإم عليكم 
اتدخل بهذه المشاركة ردا علي انشغال الأخ ,ان مايعانيه المهندس الجديد فى وسط عمله لعدم غياب المساعدة من جهة و الخوف من الفشل فى اداء مهامه على مايرام و هذا راجع لمشكل كبير أساسه غياب العمل الجماعي والحوار في إطار جو يسوده التفاهم بين الزملأ ء لإيجاد حلول تقنية و ذلك تبادل الخبرات حتى يستفيد الجميع مثلما هو الحال فى الدول المتقدمة. نصيحتى كونى مهندسة قد مررت بهذه التجربة و الحمد الله أستطعت التغلب على هذه الصعاب بالعمل الصارم والبحث المتواصل.


----------



## طالب جامعي (10 نوفمبر 2007)

صناعية ولكن قال:


> طبعا من الاشياء الجميلة لمواجة مصاعب ومشاكل العمل انو نطرح موضوع للمناقشة تحت عنوان طبيعة العمل او اي شي يتكلم عن الخبرات الهندسية ونطرح اسئلة والمهندسين الخبيرين يجاوبو اكيد متخيلين مدى فائدة هذا الموضوع في نقل الخبرات وزيادة الخبرة لدى المهندسين وتقليل مدى الصدمة من مواجة اي مشكلة او معضلة في العمل.
> 
> اخوكم صناعية ولكن



احيي الجميع اولا...
واضم صوتي الى صناعية ولكن وذلك لتعم الفائدة.

اخوكم طالب جامعي----متخرج وموظف حاليا.


----------



## محمد الباشتلى (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*اريد موضوع تدفق البيانات*

اريد موضوع تدفق البيانات


----------



## علاء الدين2 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

محمد فوزى قال:


> :15: بالرغم من الاعداد الجيد لادوات العمل اليومى
> وبالرغم من توفر الخامات والافراد المدربين
> الا انه تحدث مشكلات منها الصغيرة ومنها الكبيرة التى يمكن ان تعصف بمكانة المهندس وسط اجواء الشركة *.......... فكيف يمكن للمهندس مواجهة مصاعب العمل اليومى ؟*:15: :15:
> فإلى الخبرات والمشاركات ليستفيد بعضنا من بعض وخاصة المهندس حديث التخرج .
> واشكركم لحسن تفاعلكم مع الموضوع .



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... اخوتي الكرام
ان هذا الموضوع الذي طرحه الاخ محمد فوزي هو في الحقيقة ما يحدث في جميع مجالات العمل سواء مهندس او طبيب او غيره من المهن الرئيسية المؤثرة في مواقع العمل وبالتالي المجتمع وكل خطأ او هفوة لها تاثيرها ورد فعل سلبي على مكانة هذا الشخص ...... !
لكل منا منافس في مجال عمله وكذلك هناك من يريد ان يغتنم ما يستطيع او ماتطوله يده ضمن الكادر واقصد المورد والمتمثل بجهة الاستلام والشراء وهذا شائع في القطاع العام خصوصاً وكذلك الخاص ,
هناك ايضا من يحاول الصعود على حساب غيره بالتدخل بعمل لايخصه لاثبات حرصه على مصلحة العمل 
هذا وارد كثيرا خصوصا اذا كان الرئيس في العمل قليل الخبرة في مجال عمله .
هذه بعض المشاكل التي يتعرض لها المهندس في مجال عمله .
ولكن لا ننسى ان المهندس انسان ومرتبط بعلاقات اجتماعية لها تاثيرها على مستوى ادائه , اعلم انه يجب ان لاتؤثر في مستوى ادائه ولكن ذلك يعتمد على مستوى تاثيرها على حالته النفسية , ونحن نعلم لاتوجد شركة في القطاع العام توفر او الاصح تهتم بمستوى اداء الفرد فيها . :73: 
ناتي للاخطاء التي قد يتعرض لها المهندس فهذا وارد لانه لولا الخطأ ما عرف الصح ومن اخطأنا نستفيد , يجب ان لانقف عند هذا الحد مهما كان نوع الخلل الذي حصل فيجب البحث عن الحل والتقويم لا ان نقول خلاص انتهى كل شئ واصاب بالاحباط وبدل ان اطبب العين اعميها كما يقول المثل الدارج .
يجب البحث عن نقاط الضعف والاخطاء ومعالجتها بصورة صحيحة ومتابعة العمل , فشخص يعمل ويخطأ 
خيرٌ من شخص لايعمل والله لماذا لكي لا يقال عنه انه فشل وهذا النوع موجود ايضا ..... اتمنى للجميع الازدهار والتقدم المهم اني استفاد من اخطأي . :60:
اسف على الاطالة

ودمتم سالمين


----------

